# Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2010)

*Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort​*
Ein gemeinsamer, starker Verband, der die Interessen der Angler in Deutschland, in Europa sowie den Bundesländern vertritt - Welcher Angler träumt nicht davon??

Wenn sich zwei Verbände zusammenschliessen wollen, gibt es neben den normalen Kämpfen um Pfründe und Funktionen aber natürlich auch teilweise (angel)politische Ansichten, die auf Grund der Geschichte der Verbände nicht zwangsläufig deckungsgleich sein müssen.

Auch wenn wir als normale Angler akzeptieren müssen, dass nicht jedes Detail bei Verhandlungen öffentlich gemacht und  diskutiert werden kann, ist es mit Sicherheit so, dass man die Informationspolitik beider Verbände gegenüber uns Anglern nicht immer als optimal bezeichnen kann.

Nicht umsonst haben ja auch viele Angler Angst vor einer solchen Fusion, da sie bis heute nicht wissen, welche angelpolitische Zielsetzung da letztlich über sie "hereinbrechen" wird.

Daher wollen wir beiden Verbänden die Möglichkeit geben, die Angler auf dem Weg zum gemeinsamen, starken Verband positiv mitzunehmen. Und haben daher die angelpolitischen Fragen, welche die Angler immer wieder bewegen, einmal zusammen gefasst und den beiden aktuellen Präsidenten unserer Verbände vorgelegt.

Sobald Antworten kommen, werden wir diese selbstverständlich veröffentlichen.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Mohnert, sehr geehrter Herr Markstein,
> auch wenn nur ca. 900.000 der laut Arlinghaus knapp 5 Millionen Menschen, die sich selbst als Angler sehen, in den Verbänden über ihre Angelvereine organisiert sind, kann man dennoch den Verbänden natürlich in einer repräsentativen Demokratie die Legitimation nicht absprechen.
> 
> Das Anglerboard als momentan sicherlich populärstes Medium für Angler (mit im Schnitt über 1,5 Millionen Besuchern und über 15 Millionen Seitenaufrufen monatlich) möchte Ihren Verbänden gerne die Möglichkeit geben, alle Angler auf dem Weg zu einer Fusion auch positiv mitzunehmen. Und auch die weiteren hunderttausende Besucher im Onlinemagazin www.Anglerpraxis.de werden wir natürlich mit informieren.
> ...


----------



## Robster (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt ob da was kommt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Mit Sicherheit...........


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Wird man sehen ;-))


----------



## Werner1 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Hallo

Punkt 2.2. würde ich jetzt nicht unterschreiben. Ich finde es sollte schon ein sinnvoller Lehrgang mit Prüfung, sowohl theoretisch als auch praktisch stattfinden.

Ansonsten ist dieser Brief eine sehr gute Idee.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Ist ja auch eine Frage.
Kann man ja auch mit "nein" beantworten, oder "dass man das anders sieht"..

Nur Klarheit wollen wir und wissen, für was ein zukünftiger gemeinsamer  Verband da einstehen will oder eben auch nicht..

Zum Thema Prüfung gibts schon ne Diskussion:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335


----------



## Werner1 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

@Thomas
du hast recht ,das kann man anders beantworten, allerdings geht die Fragestellung doch in die Richtung einer Forderung
aber nichts für ungut, ich bin gespannt auf die Antwort und finde diesen offenen Brief gut


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Wie gesagt, weil es eifnach gute Argumente gegen und auér der Kohle für Vereine/Verbände keine für eine Prüfung gibbt.
Siehe auch nochmal die Antwort auf Dich im Prüfungsthread:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3076386#post3076386


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

*"2.5.: *
Die Abschaffung "gesetzlicher Rückwurfverbote" wie in Bayern und ..."

Wurde in Bayern das Zurücksetzen nun erlaubt? 
Wußte ich ja noch gar nicht ...


----------



## Franz_16 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *"2.5.: *
> Die Abschaffung "gesetzlicher Rückwurfverbote" wie in Bayern und ..."
> 
> Wurde in Bayern das Zurücksetzen nun erlaubt?
> Wußte ich ja noch gar nicht ...



Nein, im Gegenteil, in Bayern ist es lt. AVFiG u.U. sogar mit Bußgeld belegt. siehe dazu §32 AVFiG




			
				AVFiG schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Art. 77 Abs. 1 Nr. 4 BayFiG kann mit Geldbuße belegt werden, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig ...
> ...
> d)    unter Einhaltung der festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen gefangene Fische oder gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung wieder aussetzt,
> 
> e)    gefangene Fische anderer als der in § 11 Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten wieder aussetzt,


----------



## Uremma (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Hi Thomas, ermal finde ich es toll wie du dich für uns auch gegenüber den Verbänden einsetzt,
Ich will dir aber noch mehr Futter geben:
Ich komme aus dem Land Brandenburg, was bekanntlich die Hauptstadt in sich "verbirgt".
Gehe ich mit einem Westberliner der dem Westverband angeln, dann entsteht folgende Situation.
Er darf mit drei Ruten angeln, (ich-DAV) mit zwei.


----------



## Honeyball (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Der Punkt ist tatsächlich missverständlich formuliert.

Gemeint ist 
die Abschaffung des z.B. in Bayern geltenden "gesetzlichen Rückwurfverbotes"


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

*@Franz

... weiß ich doch; war nur meine Art auf die mißverständliche bzw. falsche Darstellung/Formulierung  im offenen Brief zu reagieren
*


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

*"2.2.:*
Eine möglichst leichter Zugang zum Angeln."

Er darf nicht so leicht sein, dass Leute angeln, die kleinerlei Bewußtsein und Gefühl für Natur haben, die in keiner Weise sensibilisiert sind für das sich Bewegen in einem Ökosystem.

Was derzeit an meinen Gewässern wütet, ich meinte natürlich angelt, ist erschreckend.
Zumindest in Südbayern dürfte das Anglen so gesehen erschwert werden!
Für die, die es verantwortungsbewußt als Hobby in der Natur und mit Lebewesen verstehen, denen ist eine einmalige Erschwernis auch kein wirklicher Hindernisgrund!

Man müßte den Lehrgang zur Prüfung inhaltlich reformieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *"2.2.:*
> Eine möglichst leichter Zugang zum Angeln."
> 
> Er darf nicht so leicht sein, dass Leute angeln, die kleinerlei Bewußtsein und Gefühl für Natur haben, die in keiner Weise sensibilisiert sind für das sich Bewegen in einem Ökosystem.
> ...



Der Zugang zum angeln muss so einfach und unkompliziert werden, damit die Menschen ein Bewusstsein und Gefühl für die Natur entwickeln können. Einer reformierten Prüfung müssten wir bisherigen Scheininhaber dann aber auch unterliegen. Bitte hier weiter.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Zugang zum angeln muss so einfach und unkompliziert werden, damit die Menschen ein Bewusstsein und Gefühl für die Natur entwickeln können. Einer reformierten Prüfung müssten wir bisherigen Scheininhaber dann aber auch unterliegen. Bitte hier weiter.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335



Eine dem entsprechend reformierte Prüfung würde dazu dienen!

Dass manche Scheininhaber diese dann auch zusätzlich ablegen müßten, wäre sehr wünschenswert, aber Utpie; solange aber diese jetzige Prüfung besteht, ist diese besser als keine: Eine kleine Hürde, leicht zu machen für alle,  die ersthaft das Hobby ausübven wollen.
Dennoch leider derzeit zunehmend eine zu kleine Hürde ...


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

na na, mal langsam!
Wie kommt ihr denn dazu anzunehmen, dass die Mehrheit der Angler wieder Wettfischen will ?
Seid Euch da mal nicht so sicher.
Es gibt bekanntlich aus so was wie die schweigende Mehrheit.


----------



## Glögchen angler (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Petri Heil an euch erst ein mal

Ich würde mich als DAV Mitglid darüber erlich gesagt freuen wenn der DAV mit VdsF zu sammen gehen würden (weniger unstimigkeiten):vik:. Im VdsF ist es glaube so das jeder jeden kontrolieren darf ,und im DAv nicht.:v


----------



## uer (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Im Bezug auf Punkt 2.2 hab ich mal ne Frage an, Werner1 und Toni_1962

Wie viele Länder gibt es in Europa (und welche sind es) wo der von euch so geforderte Fischereischein 100%tig pflicht ist ?

Ich habe viele Angler kennen lernen dürfen mit und ohne Fischereischein und kann sagen, die die einen sogenannte Tourischein hatten, sind auf keinen Fall schlechter gewesen wie welche mit Schein, im Gegenteil.

@Thomas

bin auch gespannt auf die Antworten der Herren, den ich kenne es nur so das jeder meist sein eigenes Süppchen gekocht hat


----------



## boot (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Mal abwarten was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Peter51 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Ich hoffe mal das die beiden Präsidenten sich nicht vorher darüber Unterhalten werden was man darauf, wenn überhaupt, antworten soll.

Im Grunde sind die ja dazu gezwungen, ne, verpflichtet eine ehrliche und offene Stellungsnahme abzugeben.

@Thomas #6

Wie lange ist eigentlich die normale Reaktionszeit auf solche Fragen?


----------



## seppel007 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *"2.5.: *
> Die Abschaffung "gesetzlicher Rückwurfverbote" wie in Bayern und ..."
> 
> Wurde in Bayern das Zurücksetzen nun erlaubt?
> Wußte ich ja noch gar nicht ...


 
Naja, erlaubt ist wohl zuviel gesagt, ich würde es als "aufgeweicht" bezeichnen.

Zitat aus dem neuen Gesetzestext: 

"§ 11 Abs. (8) 1 Fische der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten, die unter Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten
Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß gefangen worden sind, sowie gefangene Fische ohne
​​Fangbeschränkung dürfen nur zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BayFiG), unter Beachtung
des Tierschutzrechts und *nach Maßgabe einer Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten* (§ 19 Abs. 1 Satz 3) wieder ausgesetzt werden. 
2 Gefangene Fische anderer als der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten
Arten dürfen nicht wieder ausgesetzt werden."​ 

Was ja allerdings keine schlechte Regelung ist....​


----------



## gründler (16. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> na na, mal langsam!
> Wie kommt ihr denn dazu anzunehmen, dass die Mehrheit der Angler wieder Wettfischen will ?
> Seid Euch da mal nicht so sicher.
> Es gibt bekanntlich aus so was wie die schweigende Mehrheit.


 
Moin

Wenn Du das Statement gehört hast "Fusion" ist das ein Punkt,sowie das Hältern was in Zukunft wieder gefördert werden soll.

Die frage bezieht sich wohl auf das "Wie" es in Zukunft damit nun aussieht,oder ob das nur ne "Lockente" im Statement war.
Nehme ich mal an das es so gemeint ist,man möge mich berichtigen wenn ich falsch liege. 

Und solange alle Tierschutzrechtlichen dinge beachtet werden,spricht nix dagegen wenn sich Angler untereinander messen.

Und solange wir diese Gesetzeslage haben wie jetzt,kann auch keiner bezw.wenige Positiv auf Wettkämpfe reagieren,weil es ja angeblich Tierqual ist was viele aber nur so sehen weil es ihnen 20 Jahre vorgelebt wurde.



|wavey:


----------



## borussenflut (16. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

@Thomas9904

Wozu sollten wir unsere "Vertreter" um irgendetwas bitten ?

Es sind nur unsere Vertreter !!

Da gibt es in einer Demokratie nichts zu bitten !

Die haben zu gehorchen und nichts anderes.

Wir sollten uns hier auf den Anglerboard zusammenfinden
und "etwas fordern" !!

Ansonsten werden die abgewählt !

Es ist schon seit langem Zeit, das wir Angler
uns nichts mehr gefallen lassen sollten,
wann fangen wir endlich damit an, unsere eigenen Intressen
zu vertreten ?
Wir sind eine nicht unzuübersehende Macht, nutzen aber unsere Möglichkeiten nicht aus .

Wir brauchen eine vernüftige Basis und dazu müssen alle
Angler an einem Strang ziehen.

Wir haben schließlich genug Potential,
was noch nicht mal von der Politik übersehen werden kann.

Manomann, wie dumm sind wir Angler eigentlich ?

Die Jäger sind da mit Abstand besser organisiert !


Ah ja, einen Spitzenkandiaten für dieses Amt
hätte ich auch schon , einen der sich seit Jahren schon den A...
für die Angler aufreißt, Thomas 9904.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Wie kommt ihr denn dazu anzunehmen, dass die Mehrheit der Angler wieder Wettfischen will ?


Der Punkt ist nicht  er, ob man selber wettfischen will.

Sondern ob man es hinnimmt, dass Wettfischen wie zur Zeit vom VdSF grundsätzlich als gegen das Tierschutzgetz vertoßend sieht. Nur weil Fische, gezählt, gewogen und gemessen werden.

Der Denkfehler dabei:
Weder zählen, noch wiegen und messen verstossen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, das hat erst der VdSF so konstruiert.
Daraus resultierte auch das Setzkescherverbot in vielen Ländern, da laut VdSF der Gebrauch des Setzkeschers ein Merkmal für das für den VdSF tierschutzwidrige Wettfischen wäre..


Daher hat der DAV hier eine andere Auffassung und vertritt diese auch:
Fische können selbstverständlich auch Rahmen eines Wettfischens tierschutzgerecht gefangen und versorgt werden, auch gehältert, wenn es z. B. das umsetzen in andere Gewässer verlangt etc.. 
Da alleine der Fakt des Zählens mesens und wiegens jedoch keine Verletzung des Tierschutzrechtes darstellt, ist damit auch gegen die tietschutzgerechte Verwednung von Setzkeschern damit nicht mehr zu argumentieren.

Da es hier bis heute signifikante Unterschiede zwischen den Verbänden gibt, ist es für uns Angler ja wichtig zu wissen, welche Poliitik da ein zukünftig gemeinsamer Verband einschlagen will - daher die Frage..



> Wie lange ist eigentlich die normale Reaktionszeit auf solche Fragen?


Unterschiedlich. 1 - 2 Tage bis  max. 1 - Wochen, bis eine erste Reaktion kommt.
DAV reagiert normal sehr schnell und offen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

PS:



			
				borussenflut schrieb:
			
		

> Ah ja, einen Spitzenkandiaten für dieses Amt
> hätte ich auch schon...
> ....Thomas 9904.


Ich bedanke mich für das Vertrauen..

ABER:
Lass mal stecken..

Das hier im Anglerboard und auf www.Anglerpraxis.de so vernünftig wie möglich zu machen, würde dafür schlicht keine Zeit lassen..

Und ob ich nun unbedingt wirklich die beste Wahl als Verbandspolitker wäre, wage ich schlicht auch mal zu bezweifeln.. ;-)))

Zu hitzig, zu wenig kompromissbereit und zu sehr überzeugt....


----------



## Sterni01 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Mit diesen Eigenschaften müßtest du Bundeskanzler werden ! |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Lass uns besser mal bei der reinen Angelpolitik bleiben hier, ist ja schon heftig genug..

Ich muss mich ja auch an die Boardregeln halten, und ob mir das gelingt, wenn auch noch die "große Politik" ins Spiel kommt, wage ich zu bezweifeln..


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Bitte wieder OnTopic - Danke ;-))


----------



## Pikebite (16. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



borussenflut schrieb:


> Wir brauchen eine vernüftige Basis und dazu müssen alle
> Angler an einem Strang ziehen.



Das hat leider noch selten geklappt. Sieh dir nur mal an, wie sich hier manche Leute bei bestimmten Themen gegenseitig am Kopp haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Deswegen ja der offene Brief mit den Fragen, wie die jetzigen Verbände das sehen, was bei einem gemeinsamen Verband angelpolitisch gemacht werden soll und nach einer Fusion dann gemeinsam vertreten.


Damit nicht nachher wieder die Angler erstaunt aus der Wäsche gucken, sondern das eben vorher wissen..

Und dann kann auch jeder, der in einem Verein ist, über seinen Verein entsprechend seinen Vorstellungen (egal welche) versuchen, Einfluss auf seinen Verband zu nehmen..

Auch genau deswegen hat ja Ralle dankenswerterweise die Gebrauchsanleitung dazu fürs Magazin verfasst:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html

Denn je mehr Angler von der Basis sich engagieren und mitmachen (unabhängig davon, welche Meinung da im Einzelnen vertreten wird), desto weniger können die jeweils jetzigen oder der gemeinsame zukünftige Bundesverband über die Köpfe oder gegen den Willen der Angler entscheiden (Böswillige würden sagen: mauscheln..)..

Aber genau dazu brauchts ja erstmal die Infos, was die jetzigen Verbände bzw. der zukünftig gemeinsame da überhaupt machen oder unternehmen will.

Dass man dann auch rechtzeitig als Angler was dafür oder dagegen unternehmen kann..


----------



## Toratora (16. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Oha, 5 Jahre war ich weg von Gewässer & Vereinen und es hat sich nichts geändert. 

Ein Zusammenschluss wäre ja echt etwas Neues und es wäre sicher gut, wenn alle Angler *eine* Vertretung hätten. 

Auch wenn dann alle (organisierten) Angler mit einer Stimme sprechen, ist dies nicht notwendig die Meinung aller. Demokratie ist eben auch bei Anglern die Diktatur der Mehrheit über die Minderheit. 

Meine Standpunkte 
- Wettfischen gehört verboten
- Forellenpuffs ebenfalls, auch innerhalb von Vereinen 
- Angeln ohne (reformierte und erschwerte) Prüfung auch
- Besatz von nicht einheimischen Fischarten gehört verboten 
- ...
sind bestimmt nicht mehrheitsfähig, trotzdem wäre ein gemeinsamer Verband ein grosser Fortschritt. Und im Gegensatz zu Deutschland, kann ich aus einem Angelverein austreten 

Gruss, Tora


----------



## Peter51 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu hitzig, zu wenig kompromissbereit und zu sehr überzeugt....



Aha |kopfkrat, ein dominanter kleiner Choleriker also? :q:q:q

:m


----------



## Peter51 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Toratora schrieb:


> Oha, 5 Jahre war ich weg von Gewässer & Vereinen und es hat sich nichts geändert.
> 
> Ein Zusammenschluss wäre ja echt etwas Neues und es wäre sicher gut, wenn alle Angler *eine* Vertretung hätten.
> 
> ...



man könnte schon fast meinen Du hättest seitens des VDSF den Brief erhalten und dich heute hier mit neuem Account eingelogt um inkognito zu antworten? Willkommen zurück.

Wenn dem so wäre, ist es besser es bleibt wie es ist. 

Du schreibst es, aus Deutschland kann man nicht austreten, was auch aussagt das die Länder ihre eigenen DAVs und VDSFe behalten und nur der jeweilige deutsche Dachverband sich erweitern möchte.
Dieser Dachverband wird dann für beide Verbände die letzte höchste Instanz sein. 
Was haben wir kleinen Angler dann für Nachteile, besser noch, welche Vorteile? 

Den einzigen Vorteil in alle dem was man nicht mehr verhindern kann, ist den VDSF zu verlassen und in den DAV zu wechseln. Deine Meinung hast Du ja mitgeteilt und genau diese ist es was der kleine Angler spürt. 
Die sich darüber spaltenden Einstellungen sind gut und auch richtig so. Es darf halt nicht so sein das man nur noch den einen Weg hat und keinerlei Möglichkeit mehr besitzt. Der Dachverband für alle, durch die Fusion kümmert sich letztendlich nicht mehr um die Interessen des Einzelnen, dafür sind die Landesverbände zuständig, bleiben sie auch, die kümmern sich dann um die europäische höhere Politik im Angelthema jedweder Art.   

Je mehr man sich mit beiden Seiten auseinander setzt, desto mehr verspürt ein freiheitsliebender Angler wohin er sich gezogen fühlt.
Deine Meinung akzeptiere ich auch.


----------



## Peter51 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

wo ist denn der Link hin? bei mir geht der nicht....
http://www.vdsf.de/media/media/fusion-vdsf-dav3.html

Kann mir da jemand helfen? Der wurde am 9.9. veröffentlicht und ist unter Aktuelles/ Presse zu finden....soll?


----------



## Torskfisk (16. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

@ Thomas

Ein dickes fettes DANKE!! Allein für deine Bemühungen. Ob diese auch etwas bringen wird man sehen.

@ all

Wettfischen, ok wer es denn braucht.....und ob es nun Wettfischen oder Gemeinschaftsfischen heißt bleibt doch egal!

Fischereiprüfung, warum? In der bisher vorliegenden Form völlig indiskutabel, wenn in manchen Vereinen "gesonderte" Prüfungen für nicht deutschsprachige "Angler" existieren, bei denen diese nur eine deutlich höhere "Prüfungsgebühr" entrichten müssen um den Test zu bestehen?

Ich wäre vielmehr für eine Regelung wie in Dänemark, Jahresbeitrag von ca. 25,-€ wovon mindestens 20,-€ in Besatzmaßnahmen investiert werden. Ansonsten sollen doch ganz einfach mal wie früher, die Väter den Kindern das Angeln beibringen können, ohne, dass irgendwer irgend einen "Schein" machen muss!!! 
Da würde viel mehr darauf geachtet werden, dass die Kinder vernünftig mit der Kreatur Fisch umgehen. 

Im übrigen bleibt uns "Normalos" wohl nichts anderes übrig, als ernsthaft aktiv zu werden, und die entsprechenden Verbände zu "nerven" bis auch die begreifen, dass sie von uns abhängig sind!!!!


----------



## Hanns Peter (16. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> Im übrigen bleibt uns "Normalos" wohl *nichts anderes übrig, als ernsthaft aktiv zu werden,* und die entsprechenden Verbände zu "nerven" bis auch die begreifen, dass sie von uns abhängig sind!!!!



|good: genau darauf kommt es an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Genau, sag ich doch!


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn je mehr Angler von der Basis sich engagieren und mitmachen (unabhängig davon, welche Meinung da im Einzelnen vertreten wird), desto weniger können die jeweils jetzigen oder der gemeinsame zukünftige Bundesverband über die Köpfe oder gegen den Willen der Angler entscheiden (Böswillige würden sagen: mauscheln..)..
> 
> Aber genau dazu brauchts ja erstmal die Infos, was die jetzigen Verbände bzw. der zukünftig gemeinsame da überhaupt machen oder unternehmen will.
> 
> Dass man dann auch rechtzeitig als Angler was dafür oder dagegen unternehmen kann..


----------



## xmxrrxr (19. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Werner1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Punkt 2.2. würde ich jetzt nicht unterschreiben. Ich finde es sollte schon ein sinnvoller Lehrgang mit Prüfung, sowohl theoretisch als auch praktisch stattfinden.
> 
> ...



Komme grade aus Spanien (EBRO) zurück und muss sagen..... ein Ausweis reicht da für eine Angelerlaubnis !

Ob ich das GUT finde oder nicht steht auf einem andern Blatt !

Aber die Ausbildung / Prüfung hier lässt doch zu wünschen übrig ! Die Praxis kommt meist zu kurz und im Vergleich muss ich sagen, kein Fahranfänger dürfte so auf die Strasse.

Das kann mir bestimmt jeder Jugend-/Sportwart bestätigen, wenn er "NEUE" bekommt. Bitte nicht als Abwertung der Personen verstehen, jedoch sollte etwas mehr Praxis vermittelt werden (ob Prüfungsrelevant oder nicht, wobei ich es als nicht Prüfungsrelevant sondern als PRAXISwissen ansehe)

Wenn es so läuft, daß die Jugend angelt und es von der Pike auf lernt passt das ja, aber bei den "Quereinsteigern" fehlt meist das komplete Praxiswissen! Leider.....

Und die wenigsten bieten eine Möglichkeit für die WIRKLICH lernwilligen unter den Neu-Anglern.

Ich denke da sollten wir uns auch mal selbst an die Nase fassen und diejenigen ausreichend unterstützen.

Oder wie seht IHR das ?

Hat ihr da noch weitere Ideen / Verbesserungsvorschläge ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Hier lang gehts zur Diskussion um den (Un)Sinn der Prüfung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3080406#post3080406

Ist hier ja nur ein Detail..


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Soeben kam die Rückmeldung vom DAV auf unseren offenen Brief, vom VdSF noch keine Reaktion:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben vom 15. September 2010. Wir freuen uns, dass Sie dazu beitragen möchten, Bedenken und Ängste im Zusammenhang mit der geplanten Fusion unseres Verbandes mit dem VDSF zu zerstreuen. Im Auftrag unseres Präsidenten Günter Markstein darf ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass wir Ihre Fragen schnellstmöglich beantworten werden. Bitte haben Sie aber Verständnis dafür, dass wir dies erst nach einer gemeinsamen Beratung der Verhandlungskommission und des Geschäftsführenden Präsidiums unseres Verbandes, die für Anfang Oktober geplant ist, tun können.
> 
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Na wenigstens eine Antwort. Und bis Anfang Oktober ist ja nicht mehr lange. . .

Mal sehen was vom VDSF kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Habe die gleichlautenden Fragen auch noch an Holger Ortel geschickt, MdB (SPD) und Präsident des Deutscher Fischerei-Verband e.V..

Das ist der Dachverband der Anglerbundesverbände sozusagen, in dem Berufs- und "Sport"fischerverbände organisiert sind..

Über Antworten werdet ihr natürlich auf dem laufenden gehalten..


----------



## Peter51 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Über Antworten werdet ihr natürlich auf dem laufenden gehalten..



Schön, das wichtigste aber sollte sein das man mal inoffiziell-offiziell einen Blick in die neue Satzung werfen könnte damit man (interressierte Leser) erlesen kann was dort wie aufgebaut wird. 

Wenn alles unter Dach und Fach ist, ist es zu spät.   

Wer ist das Präsidium, wieviele Personen aus den jeweiligen Ex-Verbänden zählen als dieses P.? 
Wie ist die Vertretungsberechtigung verteilt?
Wie ist das Aufgabengebiet des P. verteilt? 
Was hat die MV für eine  
Stimmberechtigung? 
Wie wird der Verbandszweck aufgeschlüsselt? 
Wie werden die zukünftigen Gelder ausgegeben? 
Wer bestimmt über eine gewisse Kapitalhöhe ab Summe X, das P. oder die MV? 
Was haben die Landesverbände für eingreifende Mittel um den Bundesverband zu bremsen?
Wie hoch ist das Quotum für eine Wahl oder §37 BGB ?  
Ist der neue Verband ein wirtschaftlicher oder ein gemeinnütziger Verband? 
Wieviele Angestellte dürfen die Beschäftigen? 
Wer bezahlt diese?
Wie hoch sind die neuen Finanzen im Vergleich zu zwei getrennten Verbänden?

usw.... 

Dies und vieles andere sollte in der Satzung, der Geschäftsordnung und in der Finanzordnung sowie in anderen Ordnungen so geregelt sein das man diese auch einlesen kann.    

Nein, über die Arbeiten eines Landesverbandes, respektive über die des Bundesverbandes hab ich kein Hintergrundwissen nur sollten die Mitglieder die das P. wählt schon heute 2010 überlegen wie "Morgen" mit uns umgegangen, respektive auch unsere Gelder, wird.

Ich denke nicht das diese Fragen in einem offenem Brief jemals eine korrekte Antwort bekommen würden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Da diese neue Satzung über die jeweiligen Landesverbände den jeweiligen Verbandsmitgliedern vorliegen sollte zur Diskussion, einfach dort nachfragen..

Schadet nicht, wenn die merken, dass es da Unruhe gibt..

Außerdem ist die Satzung zuerst mal nachrangig.

Ich möchte hier öffentliche Statements der "Altverbände" VOR einer Fusion bezüglich der Politik, die eingeschlagen werden soll, auf die man sich später dann berufen kann (zuerst mal egal was in einer Satzung steht).

Damit man dann im Falle dessen, das wieder eine anglerunfreundliche Politik betrieben werden sollte, den neuen Verband (oder die alten, wenn keine Fusion kommen sollte) auch auf diese Aussagen hin festnageln kann..


----------



## snofla (21. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

ich halts für ne gute Idee mit dem Schreiben,so kann man auch mal sehen was die Angler bei den Verbänden für einen "Stellenwert" haben........wenns denen was bedeutet sollten beide Verbände + antworten.............


----------



## angler1996 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Thomas
den Satzungsentwurf vorab zu kennen würde ich nicht als zweitrangig bezeichnen, sondern im gegenteil begrüßen
Die Statements vorab sind gut ( die möchte ich auch haben), nur eben nicht binden. Deshalb wäre Beides besser.

In der Satzung wird geregelt : Der Zweck der vereines
also z.B. " der Verein setzt sich vorrangig für die belange der  Angler ein oder eben den Naturschutz anerster Stelle.
Außerdem der Weg des Vereines zur Verfolgung der Ziele.
Da wird es bindend ( da erzähle ich Dir sicher nichts Neues)
Gruß A.


----------



## Peter51 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da diese neue Satzung über die jeweiligen Landesverbände den jeweiligen Verbandsmitgliedern vorliegen sollte zur Diskussion, einfach dort nachfragen..
> 
> Schadet nicht, wenn die merken, dass es da Unruhe gibt..
> 
> Außerdem ist die Satzung zuerst mal nachrangig.



Thomas, eine Satzung ist das Grundgesetz eines jeden Vereins. Es gibt nichts Wichtigeres wie die eingetragene Satzung. Danach komme die Verordnungen die durch die MVen beschlossen werden. 

Wenn ich also von der Satzung des neuen Verbandes schreibe, meine ich diese Satzung die nichts mit den Landesverbänden zu tun hat. Diese werden die Verbände genauso wenig haben und bekommen wie wir, weil die noch bis nach der Gründung geheim bleibt.

Solltest Du eine spezielle Mehladresse habe, ich würde meine Fragen dort hinschicken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Diese werden die Verbände genauso wenig haben und bekommen wie wir, weil die noch bis nach der Gründung geheim bleibt


Zumindest die DAV-Landesverbände haben diese, und sollen diese auch weitergeben und diskutieren.


----------



## Peter51 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



snofla schrieb:


> ich halts für ne gute Idee mit dem Schreiben,so kann man auch mal sehen was die Angler bei den Verbänden für einen "Stellenwert" haben........wenns denen was bedeutet sollten beide Verbände + antworten.............



Kein Verband wird einer einzelnen Person seinen Stellenwert mitteilen. Du erkennst diesen anhand der einzelnen Satzungen, wer wann was zu sagen hat und wann nicht. Du als einzelnes Vereinsmitglied erreichst nichts.

Thomas bekommt seine Antwort weil die Wissen wer er ist, dafür hat er zu deutlich in deren Suppe gerührt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Thomas bekommt seine Antwort weil die Wissen wer er ist, dafür hat er zu deutlich in deren Suppe gerührt.


Weil deutlich im Mailkopf steht, dass es ne offizielle Presseanfrage ist und jeder, der da dann schon mal den Begriff "Öfentlichkeitsarbeit" gehört hat, auch antworten sollte..


----------



## Doc Plato (21. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Peter51 schrieb:


> Thomas bekommt seine Antwort weil die Wissen wer er ist, dafür hat er zu deutlich in deren Suppe gerührt.



Zum Glück! Die fade Plörre die da von den Verbänden einem auf dem Tisch geknallt wird, gehört ordentlich gesalzen!

Gut das es Angelkameraden wie Thomas gibt, der uns zeigt das man sich als Angler noch lange nicht alles gefallen lassen muss! 
Schließlich liegt es letztendlich doch in UNSERER Hand!

Lasst uns aufstehen und den Pfeifen sagen "Mit uns nicht!"


----------



## Peter51 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Zum Glück! Die fade Plörre die da von den Verbänden einem auf dem Tisch geknallt wird, gehört ordentlich gesalzen!
> 
> Gut das es Angelkameraden wie Thomas gibt,



Öhm... Entschuldige, aber Thomas allein ist es nicht, sondern das was Thomas verkörpert. 
(Schleimschei**ermodus On)
Wäre da nicht genau dieses AB hier und auch nicht der Thomas der den Mund dort so aufmacht, wie wir es kennen, der, der den Mut hat auch hartes Geschoss raus zu lassen, würde es anders ablaufen. Denn, alleine die Courage die Thomas zeigt und die Reaktionen fordert, läßt die jetzt reagieren. 
Auch der Hinweis in seinem letztem Beitrag zeigt mir das die Reagieren müssen     





> dass es ne offizielle Presseanfrage ist


Keine Reaktion, auf eine öffentliche Presseanfrage, wäre fatal!




> der uns zeigt das man sich als Angler noch lange nicht alles gefallen lassen muss!


 Wann sticht die Nadel im Heuhaufen? Der normale Angler ist die Nadel..... 



> Schließlich liegt es letztendlich doch in UNSERER Hand!



Nein auch nicht. Das "unserer" ist ausschließlich dem System unterzuordnen. Nicht Du oder ich erreichen etwas sondern nur "wir" erreichen etwas und auch nur dann wenn es der richtige Zeitpunkt ist, die Mitgliederversammlung.




> Lasst uns aufstehen und den Pfeifen sagen "Mit uns nicht!"


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Nu kommt mal runter - so sehr ich mich über das Lob freue..
:g:g

Aber ich mach ja nix anderes als meinen Job hier...



> Du oder ich erreichen etwas sondern nur "wir" erreichen etwas und auch nur dann wenn es der richtige Zeitpunkt ist, die Mitgliederversammlung.


Der erste Schritt zum "wir" ist immer das "Du" oder "ich"...

Also aufstehen (aufwachen?)...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

So, die Antwort vom Präsidenten des DAV-Bundesverbandes, Günter Markstein, ist eingetroffen und wird nachfolgend veröffentlicht.

Weder wurde bis dato vom VdSF oder von Holger Ortel, SPD-Bundestagsabgeordneter und Präsident des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes eine Antwort angekündigt oder auch nur der Eingang der Fragen bestätigt (per Mail und Fax von uns abgeschickt in beiden Fällen).

Hier die Antwort des DAV:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> auch mit diesem Schreiben noch einmal vielen Dank für den „Offenen Brief“ vom 15. September 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Das, finde ich, ist eine ausführliche und aussagekräftige Antwort.#6
Daran sollten sich VDSF und der Herr Ortel ein beispiel nehmen.


Besonders beeindruckt hat mich der Satz:

(Zitat)
_"*Wir sind ein Anglerverband und sind somit den Interessen der Angler  verpflichtet. Das wissen wir und deswegen würden wir diese Verpflichtung  für einen gemeinsamen Verband bestimmt nicht über Bord werfen!*_"

Was das im Umkehrschluss heisst, kann man sich an drei Fingern abzählen . . .:m

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Das bestätigt meine Einschätzung und Stellung zum DAV. 

Ich hatte eigentlich auch nichts anderes erwartet. 
Ob meine Erwartungen hinsichtliche der Reaktion des VdSF ( keine) auch erfüllt werden, bleibt abzuwarten. 

Aber keine Antwort spricht mehr als tausend Bände.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Ich persönlich sehe zwar die Punkte 2.3. und 2.5. anders (dass wir angeln gehen, um Fische zu fangen und *zu verwerten*, ), aber könnte da immerhin mit dem Standpunkt des DAV (weit besser als mit denen des VdSF) leben...

Ansonsten gehge ich auch ziemlich konform mit der Antwort und freue mich über die trotzdem schnelle und ausführliche und klarstellende Antwort.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe zwar die Punkte 2.3. und 2.5. anders (dass wir angeln gehen, um Fische zu fangen und *zu verwerten*, ), aber könnte da immerhin mit dem Standpunkt des DAV (weit besser als mit denen des VdSF) leben...




 . . . _wir uns jedoch weiterhin das Recht vorbehalten, Fische auch zurückzusetzen.:m

Damit isses doch OK.|wavey:
_


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Aber auch laut TSG immer noch faktisch falsch. 
Ich brauche keinen "vernünftigen Grund" zum Angeln, oder auch zum zurücksetzen, sondern nur zum töten von Fischen.

Aber sonst würde der VdSF wohl gar nicht mehr mitmachen....


_____________________________________________________
Die Antwort des DAV auf unseren offenen Brief:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3097569&postcount=57


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Ich auch nicht.:m




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aber sonst würde der VdSF wohl gar nicht mehr mitmachen....*
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3097569&postcount=57




#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Macht euch keine Hoffnung was vom VDSF zu hören.



Ich habe soeben Infos bekommen, dass auch eine Antwort seitens des VdSF kommen wird, allerdings keine offizielle Info - warten wir also mal gespannt ab.



> Nichts zum geplanten neuen Verband, alles nur auf den DAV bezogen.


Es war auch "nur" nach den Standpunkten des DAV gefragt, welche er in die Fusion mit einbringen will, das wurde doch klar beantwortet..

Ob das dann so klappt oder die Fusion dann daran scheitert, wenn Gegensätze nicht überwunden werden können, wird man dann sehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben Infos bekommen, dass auch eine Antwort seitens des VdSF kommen wird, allerdings keine offizielle Info - warten wir also mal gespannt ab.




Auf " inoffizielle " Statements des VdSF kann man verzichten.
Wenn der Verband nicht offiziell Stellung nehmen will, sagt das genug aus, dass es eine inoffizielle Info nicht mehr braucht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Es soll eine "offizielle Antwort" kommen.
Die Info, dass die Antwort kommen soll, war inoffiziell!
Sorry, war mißverständlich geschrieben von mir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Das Du Deine persönlichen Probleme mit dem DAV hast, ist bekannt.

Wenn das tatsächlich so kommen sollte, wie Du vermutest, trotz eindeutig anderer öffentlicher Verlautbarungen seitens des DAV hier und auch auf den Seiten des DAV, wirds eh ruckzuck wieder einen neuen DAV oder anderen Verband geben, der dann tatsächlich für Anglerbelange eintreten würde (und wenn ich den dann selber gründen müsste).

Ich persönlich habe nach all meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen keinerlei Grund,  Veröffentlichungen des DAV-Bund keinen Glauben zu schenken.

Du musst das natürlich trotzdem alles nicht glauben....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Ich hab auch kein Problem mit dem DAV wenn er fusioniert, solange das unter den anglerfreundlichen Grundsätzen des DAV geschieht und diese in den neuen, gemeinsamen Verband eingebracht werden können.

Wenn das nachher in der Praxis nach der Fusion (erst dann kann mans sehen) anders ausfallen sollte, wie schon von mir gesagt:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das tatsächlich so kommen sollte, wie Du vermutest, trotz eindeutig anderer öffentlicher Verlautbarungen seitens des DAV hier und auch auf den Seiten des DAV, wirds eh ruckzuck wieder einen neuen DAV oder anderen Verband geben, der dann tatsächlich für Anglerbelange eintreten würde (und wenn ich den dann selber gründen müsste).



Daher bin ich da ganz entspannt...
;-))


----------



## gründler (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Gegenfeuer gründen macht selbst die Feuerwehr manchmal ^^ 

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Heute gehts ja ab, soeben kam die Antwort vom VdSF:




> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hier nochmal die Antwort des DAV zum direkten Vergleich:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> auch mit diesem Schreiben noch einmal vielen Dank für den „Offenen Brief“ vom 15. September 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Nach der Hälfte hab ich abgebrochen. 

Also, an alle unorganisierten Angler:
*
Schnauze halten und zukucken. *Ihr habt nix zu wünschen oder zu fordern. Ihr seid gar nicht existent. Nicht mal Dreck unter den Fingernägeln. 

Selten so einen selbstherrlichen und -disqualifizierenden Quark gelesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Nicht nur draufhauen, hier hat er zumindest ganz klar recht!!:


> Lieber Herr Finkbeiner, die Anzahl meiner Vorgänger im Amt ist so gering, dass eine gute Übersicht vorhanden ist, zumal der VDSF in den vielen Jahrzehnten seines Bestehens immer für eine stabile Vertretung der im VDSF organisierten großen deutschen Anglerschaft gesorgt hat.
> 
> Ein Hermann Drossé war zu keiner Zeit Präsident des VDSF. Er war auch nie Mitglied des Präsidiums des VDSF. Hier sollten Sie sauberer recherchieren.



Mea Culpa und SORRY!!!

Herr Drosse war "nur" Vorsitzender des Verbandsgerichts und Verbandsjustitiar in seinem Landesverband...


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Klare Sache aus den Antworten zu lesen:

VDSF: WTF??? was fällt euch ein uns zu belästigen, wir sind Politiker, erwartet von uns keine Taten.
DAV: Probleme sind bekannt, wir unternehmen unser möglichstes.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Ich habe mir das bis zum Ende durchgelesen und muss sagen der Herr Mohnert windet sich wie ein Aal ohne in seinen Aussagen greifbar zu werden.

Viele, viele Worte ohne Aussage. Keine eindeutige Antwort auf die gestellten Fragen. Umgangssprachlich nennt man das wohl "Phrasendrescherei".

Eines hat er aber ganz sicher falsch verstanden(verstehen wollen?).
Das Anglerboard repräsentiert keineswegs die unorganisierten Angler. Der grössere teil dürften organisierte Angler sein(evtl. mal eine Abstimmung starten?).

Alles in Allem eine Antwort, die meine persönliche Erwartung voll erfüllt hat.
Danke. Mister Präsident#6#6#6.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Dass eine Fusion zwischen diesen Parteien nicht klappen kann und darf, zeigt sich an folgendem einfachen Beispiel.

Während der DAV sich klar und öffentlich für alle Angler und das Angeln als solches einsetzt und das auch zur Bedingung für eine Fusion macht, zählen für den VdSF nichtorganisierte Angler dagegen überhaupt nicht.

Das ist von so grundsätzlicher Bedeutung, ob man sich für alle Angler und das Angeln einsetzen will, oder nur für organisierte Angler (bzw. beim VdSF ja nicht mal für die, sondern nur für die im VdSF organisierten Vereine/Verbände, siehe unten) , dass ich da nach den Aussagen des DAV-Präsidenten keinen Spielraum mehr sehe, mit diesem VdSF zu fusionieren, sofern die Aussagen des VdSF-Präsidenten Mohnert (wovon man ja ausgehen können muss) die Meinung des gesamten VdSF-Präsidiums wiedergeben..




			
				DAV schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind ein Anglerverband und sind somit den Interessen der Angler verpflichtet.
> Das wissen wir und deswegen würden wir diese Verpflichtung für einen gemeinsamen Verband bestimmt nicht über Bord werfen!





			
				DAV schrieb:
			
		

> *3. Wird eine offene und kommunikative Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gegenüber auch nichtorganisierten Anglern, der Öffentlichkeit und den Medien gepflegt werden*?
> 
> Es wäre schlimm, wenn ich diese Frage nicht mit einem klaren „Ja!“ beantworten würde.





			
				VdSF schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, ich muss Ihnen nicht versichern, dass ich in meiner fast 15-jährigen Amtszeit als Vizepräsident im DAV als auch im VDSF und als langjähriger Präsident des VDSF immer die Interessen der organisierten Angler vertreten habe.






			
				VdSF schrieb:
			
		

> Die gewählten Vertreter der Landesverbände setzen die Wünsche der Vereine, Kreis- und Bezirksverbände um, die organisiert sind. Für Wünsche von Dritten besteht weder ein Mandat noch eine sonstige Vertretungsmacht.


----------



## zanderman111 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Mit einem hat er aber Recht:
Hier im Internet rumquarken und nichts tun bringt nüscht. Die Unterschriften bringen nun mal die Vereine und die Fischer. Denn so wichtig ist das Board hier nun auch nicht, wenn ich mir einige Beiträge durchlese, wahrscheinlich nur für die, die daran verdienen....


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Für Wünsche von Dritten besteht weder ein Mandat noch eine sonstige Vertretungsmacht.



Mal so eine kleine Verständnisfrage von mir als Demokratielaien. 

Wie macht sich denn der DAV *die* Interessen der nicht organisierten Angler zugänglich und wie formuliert der DAV daraus einen Vertretungsanspruch?

Führt der DAV da Umfragen durch? Vielleicht per Telefon oder Internet?

Gibt es sowas wie den Verein der nicht organisierten Angler, der dann seine Beschlüsse dem DAV mitteilt und dieser die dann so mit vertritt?

Nur mal so um Klarheit, über den Wert dieser Aussage zu bekommen, ansonsten wären es ja nichts als gefällige aber recht hohle Worte.


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Anglerboard repräsentiert keineswegs die unorganisierten Angler. Der grössere teil dürften organisierte Angler sein(evtl. mal eine Abstimmung starten?).



Dann starte mal Prof. ... Auf das Ergebnis bin ich gespannt wie´n Schlüppergummi 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Wie macht sich denn der DAV die Interessen der nicht organisierten Angler zugänglich


Indem z. B. der DAV (auch über uns, aber auch über andere) ständig alle informiert (nicht nur seine eigenen Mitglieder), indem alle Fragen beantwortet werden (auch öffentlich), indem er sich entsprechenden Diskussionen auch stellt (öffentlich wie intern).



> und wie formuliert der DAV daraus einen Vertretungsanspruch?


Immerhin versucht der DAV ALLEN Anglern gerecht zu werden, während der VdSF ja laut Aussage des Präsidenten Mohnert nur für Mitgliedsvereine/verbände da ist.

Das generiert mit Sicherheit keinen allgemeinen Vetretungsanspruch (weder beim VdSF noch beim DAV).

Aber wenn jemand nicht nur auf seine Mitgliedsvereine/VVerbände hört, sondern die Bereitschaft zeigt grundsätzlich mal allen Anglern zu zuhören, ist das sicher der richtige Schritt.



Ich persönlich würde es klasse finden, wenn es die Möglichkeit gäbe, auch als Einzelperson Mitglied in einem Verband zu werden. Anstehende Beschlüsse kann man da auch stimmenmäßig mit der heutigen  Technik problemlos in Sitzungsabstimmungen mit einbringen (auch Verbände/Vereine haben ja Stimmenzahl laut Mitgliederzahl, das wäre also analog problemlos übers Internet umzusetzen). 

Das wird aber wohl, wenn überhaupt, erst nach endgültigem Zustandekommen oder Scheitern der Fusion anstehen, bis dahin haben sicherlich beide Verbände noch ganz andere Probleme..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Und der VdSF-Verband in B-W hat meines Wissens (werd ich aber nochmal genau recherchieren, nicht dass nochmal sowas passiert wie bei Drosse ;-)) beim Ministerium auf Beibehaltung des Nachtangelverbotes bestanden..

Zitat dazu aus dem Ministerium (Siehe Artikel im Magazin: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html )



> Die Regelungen zum Angeln während der Nachtzeit sind mit dem Landesfischereibeirat *und den Verbänden im Land mehrfach diskutiert worden, sie sind abgestimmt. *Eine Änderung ist nicht vorgesehen


----------



## Neupanker (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Hallo, schlaue Boardies,
kann mir mal einer erklären, wie ich diese Aussage des VDSF-Menschen in seiner Antwort verstehen darf?

Er schreibt nämlich: "...Der Beitrag wird für die Mitglieder des aufzunehmenden Verbandes um 75 % sinken...".

Wer nimmt denn da wen auf???

Unter Fusion verstehe ich was anderes...|kopfkrat

Besorgte Grüße, Neupanker


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Nochmal Thomas, meine Frage bezog sich auf deine sehr kernig formulierte Aussage:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass eine Fusion zwischen diesen Parteien  nicht klappen kann und darf, zeigt sich an folgendem einfachen *Beispiel.*
> 
> Während der DAV sich klar und öffentlich für alle Angler und das Angeln  als solches einsetzt und das auch zur Bedingung für eine Fusion macht,  zählen für den VdSF nichtorganisierte Angler dagegen überhaupt nicht.
> 
> ...



Das ist eine wirklich harte Aussage, die ja zum Anlass das Engagement des DAV für die nicht organisierten Angler nimmt.

Dazu dann meine Frage:



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Wie macht sich denn der DAV *die* Interessen der nicht organisierten Angler zugänglich und wie formuliert der DAV daraus einen Vertretungsanspruch?



Antwort:




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Indem z. B. der DAV (auch über uns, aber auch über andere) ständig alle informiert (nicht nur seine eigenen Mitglieder), indem alle Fragen beantwortet werden (auch öffentlich), indem er sich entsprechenden Diskussionen auch stellt (öffentlich wie intern).
> 
> 
> Immerhin versucht der DAV ALLEN Anglern gerecht zu werden, während der VdSF ja laut Aussage des Präsidenten Mohnert nur für Mitgliedsvereine/verbände da ist.
> ...



Ok, der DAV informiert und beantwortet Fragen und konstruiert dadurch einen - halt stop *keinen* Vertretungsanspruch, ja was denn jetzt? Vertriit jetzt der DAV unorganisierte Angler? Nein natürlich nicht.

Die Beschlüsse des VDSF sind auch für jeden nach zu lesen, dass der DAV da etwas medienwirksamer arbeitet macht ihn noch lange nicht zur Interessenvertretung aller Angler, sondern eben auch nur seiner Mitglieder. 

Wer nicht Mitglied einer der Verbände ist, dessen Interessen werden auch durch keinen dieser Verbände vertreten. Warum auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Wer nicht Mitglied einer der Verbände ist, dessen Interessen werden auch durch keinen dieser Verbände vertreten. Warum auch.


Weil man als Einzelangler (leider) keine Möglichkeit hat, in Verbände einzutreten und weil aber dennoch Beschlüsse der Verbände eben ALLE Angler betreffen (siehe Nachtangeln in B-W).

Und da geht es eben nicht nur um Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, sondern um die Intention die  grundsätzlich dahintersteckt.

Der VdSF sieht sich selber als Vertreter seiner Vereine/Verbände.

Der DAV sieht sich selber als Vetreter der Angler.

Das ist übringes schon an den jetzt gültigen Satzungen beider Verbände ablesbar (der Vergleich ist hier zu finden: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html )

Nur ein Beispel daraus: 
Während der VDSF das "waidgerechte Fischen" nur "pflegen" will, will der DAV "alle Formen des Angelns im Rahmen des Tierschutzgesetzes" sogar fördern!


Und an den Antworten beider Verbände hier auf unsere Fragen sieht man ja auch die daraus resultierenden unterschiedlichen Ansätze, die wie gesagt, in meinen Augen eine Fusion ausschliessen.

Ich weiss jedenfalls, welcher Ansatz und welche Intention mir persönlich lieber ist..


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss jedenfalls, welcher Ansatz und welche Intention mir persönlich lieber ist..




Klar hört sich das sympathisch an, aber letztlich ist das doch nur Politikergeblubber. Man kann das auch anders sehen, dass der VDSF da wenigstens ehrlich ist - und sagt wie es ist - und nicht so peinlich heuchlerisch daher kommt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



ivo schrieb:


> Informationen in den Vereinen? Da muss wohl was an meinem Landesverband vorbei gegangen sein.#d


In welchem bist du denn?

In Bayern zumindest wurden und werden die Infos an alle Mitglieder in den "Mitteilungen des Landesverbandes Bayern e.V." weitergegeben.

Bei der letzten Besprechung / Fortbildung in Oschlhm bei  München über rechtliches wie u.a. Tierschutzgesetz, straf- und zivilrechtl Rechtfertungungsgründe, Wasserrecht ... usw. war aus dem Verein, indem ich selbst im Vorstand bin, der Vorstand mit 2 Personen anwesend und hat aktiv in der Diskussion die Wünsche der Mitglieder des Vereins vertreten.
Leider waren ja (wieder einmal) nicht allzu viele Verein vertreten, andere waren zwar da, aber ohne sichtbares Engagement.
Die Dialogbereitschaft des Landesverbands habe ich bisher nicht vermißt, jedoch immer die Mitwirkungsbereitschaft der "Basis". Gründe wie Resignation, Müdigkeit, Verdrossenheit, "Zwangsmitgliedschaft" usw. lasse ich nicht gelten, denn das sind Ausreden derer, die dann meist am falschen Ort und Platz umso lauter schreien.

Wer sich nicht einbringt, wird nichts bewirken außer dem Vorwurf, er wolle nichts bewirken.

Es läßt sich etwas bewirken, die Änderungen in der Ausführungsverordnung des Fischereirechts, die ganz aktuell nun seit Sommer 2010 in Bayern gültig ist, zeigt dies: Einiges wurde im Sinne der Vereine geändert, die sich eingebracht haben.

Natürlich werden nur Mitglieder vertreten. Das ist in jedem Verbands-, Zunft- und Kammerwesen (im w.S. ) so.
Diesem Prinzip eine Berechtigung abzusprechen, ist absurd!
Nichtorganisierte Angler haben von einer Organistion, in der sie eben nicht sind, keinen Vertretungsanspruch.

Das Problem ist, um es deutlich zu sagen, dass sich Organisierte nicht in der Organisation einbringen.
Der Organisator aber nimmt dann nur die wahr, die sich melden ....


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



ivo schrieb:


> Komisch, also müsst ihr aus den VDSF-Vereinen ja ein Setzkescherverbot bzw Nachhtangelverbot verlangt haben. Oder wird da doch nicht im sinne der eigenen Mitglieder gearbeitet?:g



IVO ... wir in Bayern haben kein Setzkescherverbot und Nachtangelverbot mehr ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Dann starte mal Prof. ... Auf das Ergebnis bin ich gespannt wie´n Schlüppergummi
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe



Gemacht!:m


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201243

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Das Problem ist, um es deutlich zu sagen, dass sich Organisierte nicht in der Organisation einbringen.
> Der Organisator aber nimmt dann nur die wahr, die sich melden ....


Vollkommen richtig!

Da man sich aber in den Verbänden nur über den Verein organisieren kann (den man sich ja aber nicht wegen des jeweiligen Dachverbandes aussucht, sondern wegen der Vereinsgewässer) und nicht als einzelner Angler, ist dieser Vetretunganspruch auch "relativ".

Wäre die Mitgliedschaft in den Verbänden nicht an die Vereine gekoppelt, sondern es könnte jeder persönlich entscheiden, in welchen Verband er will, würde sicherlich einiges anders aussehen.

Daher habe ich ja schon vorhin für Einzelmitgliedschaften plädiert, da dies in meinen Augen eine Möglichkeit ist, engagierte und enttäuschte Angler, die sich von Verbands/Vereinsarbeit zurückgezogen haben, wieder dafür zu gewinnen. 

Und wegen mir können die Verbände für ihre Mitglieder auch gerne ein Nachtangelverbot wie in B-W beschliessen..

Aber das auch als Gesetz für alle anderen durchzudrücken, das Recht haben eben die Verbände nicht.

Wie beim Setzkescher, wettfischen, zurücksetzen "verschanzen" sich da Verbände hinter dem Gesetzgeber, obwohl auf Drängen der Verbände die Gesetzgeber erst genau diesen Unfug beschlossen haben.

Da ist mir dann ein Verband lieber, der öffentlich dafür eintritt, solche sinnfreien Restriktionen wieder aus den Gesetzen abzuschaffen.

Kann ja dann immer noch jeder Landesverband für seine Gewässer und Mitglieder trotzdem diese Restriktionen intern festschreiben - bloss sich dann gegenüber den in den angeschlossenen Vereinen organisierten Mitgliedern eben nicht mehr hinter dem Gesetzgeber "verschanzen", sondern muss dann selber dazu stehen!

Und vor allem trifft es dann nicht alle Angler, sondern nur die aus den Verbänden. 
Da wäre ich dann mal gespannt, wie schnell da Abstimmungen anders als heute ausfallen würden, wenn sich die Verbände nicht mehr verstecken könnten, sondern auch die Verantwortung für solche Restriktionen direkt übernehmen müssten..

Da würden dann wohl viele Angler aufwachen und sich das nicht mehr gefallen lassen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



ivo schrieb:


> @ Toni_1962
> 
> In einem ordentlichen (kein Nachtangel-, Setzkescherverbot usw.). Oder kurz gesagt in einem DAV-Landesverband.
> 
> Davon ab müsst ihr "sehr komische Wünsche" formulieren. Wenn ich so höre wie dein Landesverband in den Verhandlungen auftritt.



@IVO
somit bin ich ja auch in einem ordentlichem (kein Nachtangel-, Setzkescherverbot usw.). Oder kurz gesagt in einem VdSF-Landesverband. :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wäre die Mitgliedschaft in den Verbänden nicht an die Vereine gekoppelt, sondern es könnte jeder persönlich entscheiden, in welchen Verband er will, würde sicherlich einiges anders aussehen.
> 
> Daher habe ich ja schon vorhin für Einzelmitgliedschaften plädiert, da dies in meinen Augen eine Möglichkeit ist, engagierte und enttäuschte Angler, die sich von Verbands/Vereinsarbeit zurückgezogen haben, wieder dafür zu gewinnen.



Ob es anders aussehen würde, weiß ich nicht; deutlicher sogar: mir fehlt der Glaube.

Abgesehen davon gebe ich dir abolut Recht: *Vereinsunabhängige Möglichkeit der Mitgliedschaft !
*


----------



## smartmouth (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Zitat:
                                                 Für Wünsche von Dritten besteht weder ein Mandat noch eine sonstige Vertretungsmacht.



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Mal so eine kleine Verständnisfrage von mir als Demokratielaien.
> 
> Wie macht sich denn der DAV *die* Interessen der nicht organisierten Angler zugänglich und wie formuliert der DAV daraus einen Vertretungsanspruch?
> 
> ...



Moin Moin, ich glaube du hast die Aussage falsch verstanden. Das ganze hat im Endeffekt mit Demokratie recht wenig zu schaffen. Ich versuche mal eine Übersetzung 

Für Wünsche von Dritten : -------------------Bei Menschen die nicht in einem Unserer Vereine organisiert sind

besteht weder ein Mandat :                              ------------------haben wir weder rechliche Grundlagen

noch eine sonstige Vertretungsmacht :              -----noch Ambitionen Uns Deren Meinugen und Interessen anzueignen oder diese zu vertreten

Und genau so isses auch, nur wer bezahlt wird also Angler anerkannt und dessen Interessen vertreten. 

Einerseits verständlich da sich die Herren und Damen Ihrem Geldgeber verpflichtet fühlen. Andrerseits auch eine ziemlich dogmatische  und engstirnige Auffassung. 

Wenn (Sport) Vereine allg diese Auffassung und Gebärden zeigten wäre es ums Vereinsleben und Neuzugänge schlecht bestellt. 

Um das ganze mal etwas überzogen darzustellen : 
Beim Schützenfest stünden dann die bewaffnete Ehrengarde am Tor und würde dafür sorgen das nur Mitglieder des Schützenvereines Spaß haben werden. Anderen wird Zugangsrecht zum Gelände oder das bloße Interesse an der Sache aberkannt und verwehrt. Wer Fragen hat oder eine Meinung soll bitte erst einmal eintreten bevor er daran denken kann erhört zu werden.

Das ganze erinnert schwer an Politik und Lobbyisten sowie deren Art und Weise Dinge nach Deren Vorstellungen zu beeinflussen.

Jo soviel dazu von mir

MfG der Nilson


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob es anders aussehen würde, weiß ich nicht; deutlicher sogar: mir fehlt der Glaube.


Wenn die Verbände ihr Tun wirklich verantworten müssten und nicht den Gesetzgeber vorschieben könnten, würde sich in meinen Augen sehr schnell sehr viel tun, wie gesagt.




			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wegen mir können die Verbände für ihre Mitglieder auch gerne ein Nachtangelverbot wie in B-W beschliessen..
> 
> Aber das auch als Gesetz für alle anderen durchzudrücken, das Recht haben eben die Verbände nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Thomas: 
Mir fehlt der Glaube, dass vereinsunabhängige Mitglieder etwas schnell ändern würden, begründet aus dem einfachem Grund des menschlichen Daseins: Lethargie !


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Thomas:
> Mir fehlt der Glaube, dass vereinsunabhängige Mitglieder etwas schnell ändern würden, aus dem einfachem Grund des menschlichen Daseins: Lethargie !


Mir auch - in der heutigen Situation.
Und schnell schon gar nicht.

Gerade daher muss man aber klar machen, woher was kommt.

Und die Verbände daran erinnern, dass sie alles zu tun haben, um Restriktionen wie Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Wettangelverbot, Rückwurfverbot etc. aus den GESETZEN wegzubekommen..

Gerade nachdem die Verbände (sprich VdSF) das ja auch beim Gesetzgeber durchgesetzt hatten.

Sie können das dann ja intern für ihre Verbandsmitglieder trotzdem festschreiben, wenn sie das für so wichtig halten.

Würde das passieren, dann glaube ich, dass die Demokratie sehr schnell funktionieren würde, weil dann alle Vereinsmitglieder auch sehr schnell gegen einen solchen Verband auf die Barrikaden gehen würden - zu Recht..

Vor allem wenn dann nichtorganisierte Angler sich diesen Restriktionen nicht unterwerfen müssten.

Daher werde ich immer wieder darauf hinweisen, dass eben gerade der VdSF dafür gesorgt hat, dass man sich als Angler heute mit solchen gesetzlichen Unfug rumschlagen muss.

Soll also der VdSF (oder der dann fusionierte Verband) gefälligst auch dafür sorgen, dass sich das wieder ändert in den Gesetzen und dann auch dazu stehen, wenn sie sowas ihren Mitgliedern aufdrücken wollen..


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Mir fehlt der Glaube, dass vereinsunabhängige Mitglieder etwas schnell ändern würden, ...



Auf welcher Grundlage auch? Was sind die Interessen unorganisierter Angler? Ausser einigen elementaren Aspekten wird man da nichts benennen können.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Auf welcher Grundlage auch? Was sind die Interessen unorganisierter Angler? Ausser einigen elementaren Aspekten wird man da nichts benennen können.





Die unorganisierten Angler haben zumindest nicht mehr Interessen als die bereits organsierten Mitglieder ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Auf welcher Grundlage auch? Was sind die Interessen unorganisierter Angler? *Ausser einigen elementaren Aspekten wird man da nichts benennen können.*


Auf jeden Fall dann nicht, wenn man sich als Verband schon per se nicht ansatzweise dafür interessiert.

Das ist ja für mich gerade der grundlegende Unterschied zwischen den heutigen Verbänden - Der eine sagt klar, interesiert ihn nicht, der andere versucht wenigstens, da was hinzukriegen.

Wie das dann bei einer Fusion zusammen gehen soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht ansatzweise..


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die unorganisierten Angler haben zumindest nicht mehr Interessen als die bereits organsierten Mitglieder ...



Eben. Vor allem haben auch die unorganisierten Angler ganz unterschiedliche Interessen. Also finde ich es sehr an den Haaren herbei gezogen, dass irgendwelche Verbände Interessen vertreten, die sie weder kennen noch sinnvoll erfassen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

@ivo:
Sehe ich nach den Antworten heute auch so,.
Habe ich auch so geschrieben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3097888&postcount=80


----------



## angler1996 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

mal ne dumme Frage: warum soll es eine Mitgliedschaft von einzelnen Anglern im Verband und nicht im Verein geben?
Ersparnis von Mitgliedsbeiträgen, Arbeitsstunden etc.,
etwas provokativ gefragt?
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

@ Uli: 
Genau deswegen sollen ja die Verbände zu Ihrer Verantwortung stehen, statt sich hinter dem Gesetzgeber zu verstecken - dann würden die sehr schnell merken, dass das, was sie heute vertreten, in der Mehrheit nicht von ihren Anglern in den angeschlossenen Vereinen/Verbänden mitgetragen werden würde.

Gerade daher muss man aber klar machen, woher was kommt.

Und die Verbände daran erinnern, dass sie alles zu tun haben, um Restriktionen wie Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Wettangelverbot, Rückwurfverbot etc. aus den GESETZEN wegzubekommen..

Gerade nachdem die Verbände (sprich VdSF) das ja auch beim Gesetzgeber durchgesetzt hatten.

Sie können das dann ja intern für ihre Verbandsmitglieder trotzdem festschreiben, wenn sie das für so wichtig halten.

Würde das passieren, dann glaube ich, dass die Demokratie sehr schnell funktionieren würde, weil dann alle Vereinsmitglieder auch sehr schnell gegen einen solchen Verband auf die Barrikaden gehen würden - zu Recht..

Vor allem wenn dann nichtorganisierte Angler sich diesen Restriktionen nicht unterwerfen müssten.

Daher werde ich immer wieder darauf hinweisen, dass eben gerade der VdSF dafür gesorgt hat, dass man sich als Angler heute mit solchen gesetzlichen Unfug rumschlagen muss.

Soll also der VdSF (oder der dann fusionierte Verband) gefälligst auch dafür sorgen, dass sich das wieder ändert in den Gesetzen und dann auch dazu stehen, wenn sie sowas ihren Mitgliedern aufdrücken wollen..




			
				angler1996 schrieb:
			
		

> Ersparnis von Mitgliedsbeiträgen, Arbeitsstunden etc.,
> etwas provokativ gefragt?


Da wird doch von den Anglern eh schon bezahlt, die sich Gastkarten holen. Welche meist deutlich teurer sind als eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Aber Thomas:

Dein obiges verlinktes Posting sagt doch gar nichts aus bezüglich Interessenvertretung des DAV von NICHTorganisierten.

Der DAV sagt doch nur, dass er
_ * eine offene und  kommunikative Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gegenüber auch nichtorganisierten  Anglern, der Öffentlichkeit und den Medien pflegt!
*
_Wie kann man da nur daraus lesen, dass er auch die nichtorganisierten Angler vertritt?


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Thomas, dass ist ja eine völlig andere Aussage. Dich stört, dass die Verbände Gestaltungsarbeit übernehmen und dabei deine Interessen nicht vertreten. Du siehst dich näher beim DAV als beim VDSF. Das ist ja ok.

Aber daraus zu konstruieren, dass der DAV sich auch nur ansatzweise der spezifischen Interessen der nicht organisierten Angler annimmt stimmt schlicht nicht. Ein Verband muss zunächst mal die Interessen seiner Mitglieder wahrnehmen, ansonsten muss man nicht Mitglied sein. Einem Verband vor zu werfen, dass er darauf beharrt die Interessen seiner Mitglieder zu vertreten, kann gar nicht sein. 

Alles andere ist Lobbyarbeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Daraus alleine nicht, wenn man die anderen Veröffentlichungen dazu nimmt, sowie die klaren Aussagen von Präsidenten und dem Geschäftsführer des DAV mir und Franz gegenüber, dann wird ein Schuh draus.

Belege:
Das ist übringes schon an den jetzt gültigen Satzungen beider Verbände ablesbar (der Vergleich ist hier zu finden: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html )

Bericht im Magazin über unseren Besuch beim DAV, Veröffentlichung genauso genehmigt durch die Genannten.
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html


> Sowohl Franz als auch ich hatten jedenfalls den Eindruck, als ob mit Herrn Markstein als Präsidenten, Philipp Freudenberg als Geschäftsführer und Herrn Salden, der zukünftig Öffentlichkeits- und Pressearbeit koordinieren soll, eine "Truppe" beieinander ist, die wirklich das Wohl der Angler im Auge hat - und zwar auch der Angler insgesamt, unabhängig davon, welchem Verein/Verband sie angehören oder ob es "freie Angler" sind..


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wird doch von den Anglern eh schon bezahlt, die sich Gastkarten holen. Welche meist deutlich teurer sind als eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft.



Nicht so ganz richtig:

Ich zahle für jede nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunde in meinen Vereinen 10 €/Std ohne zusätzlich dafür angeln zu können.

Für einen Vereinsbeitrag von 250 € und für 5 nicht geleistete Arbeitstunden also 50 € kann ich als Gastfischer 30 Tage für 10 € angeln gehen ...

wenn ich nun Gewässersperren, Schonzeiten wegrechne und meine noch tatsächlich zum Angeln verfügbaren Tage ansehe, dann ist so ein Gastfischer ganz gut gestellt ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Die Ausgestaltung sinnvoller finanzieller Aspekte sollte da aber für "bewährte Verbandsfunktionäre" das kleinste Problem sein, oder Toni?

Du willst denen doch nicht da die Kompetenz absprechen, oder?
;-))


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Thomas:

Das erste ist leider ein Todlink (inhaltsleere Seite);

das zweite dein Eindruck!

Gilt denn mein Eindruck auch als Beleg?




Zum "Finanzposting": meins war ja nur eine Anmerkung auf pauschal gesagtes


----------



## Blauzahn (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Was sind denn die spezifischen Interessen der unorganisierten Anglerschaft?
Oder anders gefragt, was hindert den unorganisierten Angler sich zu organisieren, wenn die Interessen in den vorhandenen Verbänden nicht vertreten bzw. erkannt werden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Link müsste wieder funzen (keine Ahnung was da war, falsch kopiert oder was weiss ich..).



> das zweite dein Eindruck!
> 
> Gilt denn mein Eindruck auch als Beleg?



Die Aussage im Gespräch war uns gegenüber klar und  eindeutig:
Dem DAV gehts um ALLE Angler.

Der Eindruck, von dem ich sprach war meiner, dass das nicht nur dahergesagt war, sondern tatsächlich ernst gemeint.



> Oder anders gefragt, was hindert den unorganisierten Angler sich zu organisieren, wenn die Interessen in den vorhandenen Verbänden nicht vertreten bzw. erkannt werden?


Weil bisher viele Verbände gegen die Interessen der Angler Nachtangelverbote, Setzkescherverbote, Rückwurfverbote, Wettangelverbote etc., etc. gesetzlich (mit) durchgesetzt haben.

Da trifft dann der Spruch mit den "dümmsten Kälbern, die sich ihre Metzger selber aussuchen" gerade bei denen vielleicht nicht zu, die sich deswegen eben nicht (mehr)  in restriktionsfreudigen Verbänden zwangsorganiseren lassen, nur weil sie angeln wollen..

Genau deswegen wäre es ja so wichtig, in einem zukünftig gemeinsamen Verband da klar  anglerfreundliche Position zu beziehen (wie es der DAV eben jetzt schon macht) ..

Dann würden mit Sicherheit auch mehr Angler wieder einen Sinn darin sehen, sich zu organisieren. Wie gesagt, am besten auch mit der Möglichkeit als Einzelmitglied und nicht nur mittelbar über Vereine..


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Link müsste wieder funzen (keine Ahnung was da war, falsch kopiert oder was weiss ich..).
> 
> OK ... werde es gleich lesen
> 
> ...



..... (5 Zeichen nötig zum Absenden)


----------



## Werner1 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Hallo,

dann wäre der DAV der erste Verband in dieser Welt der sich um die Interessen der Nichtmitglieder kümmert. Abgesehen davon weiss ich auch nicht wie er diese ermitteln will...

Also meine weiss er nicht...

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Ist mir schon klar, dass es Funktionären (allgemein gemeint, Toni, nicht Du persönlich!!) übelst aufstossen muss, wenn ein Verband tatsächlich versucht über den eigenen Tellerrand hinauszuschauen..

Aber nichts anderes versucht der DAV, weil sie wissen, dass eben nur ein Teil der Angler organisiert ist.

Das ist bisher eine Willensbekundung, die noch durch Inhalte unterlegt werden muss.

Dieser Willen ist mir aber lieber, als von vorneherein klarzumachen, dass nichtorganiserte Angler weder etwas zu sagen, zu melden oder gar zu meinen hätten.



> Nein, sie haben eben nicht gegen die Interessen der Angler gehandelt, denn wenn auf Versammlungen der Landesverbände Stimmberechtigte Angler ihre Interessen äußern, andere eben nicht, dann wird so gehandelt wie die Stimmenlage es zeigt!


Dann konstatiere ich, dass es die Interesen der Angler waren, dass es gesetzliche Nachtangelverbote gab, Wettangelverbote, Setzkescherverbote, Rückwurfverbote etc., denn das alles hat ja euer Verband auch mit durchgesetzt..

Ok, dann habe ich es mit anderen Anglern zu tun als Du..

Eine formaldemokratische Legitimation kann ja augenscheinlich auch in anderen Bereichen zu Diskussionen führen (Stuttgart 21., Atomlaufzeitverlängerung etc.).

Die kann man entweder annehmen (als Politiker, Partei, Verband oder Verbandsfunktionär), oder muss damit leben, dass die Diskussion trotzdem nicht sterben wird.

Und das sehe ich analog genauso bei den Anglerverbänden.



> Wir in Bayern haben das Echolotverbot, das Nachtangelverbot, das Setzkescherverbot aufgehoben.
> Der Herr gab es doch dem Landesverband nicht im Schlafe ...


Und wie kam der Gesetzgeber darauf, das zuerst gesetzlich zu verankern? 
Weil das der Verband im Interesse der Angler so wollte, nehm ich mal an?

Immerhin ein Stück weit aufgewacht, Glückwunsch dazu!

Jetzt noch das gesetzliche Rückwurfverbot wegkriegen (das Bayern als einziges Bundesland ja hat - warum auch immer und welche Angler das auch immer wollten), dann lass ich mich fast schon überzeugen, dass euer Verband nicht nur Fehler korrigieren will, sondern tatsächlich was für Angler tun..



> Wann hast du Thomas das letzte mal versucht, auf einer Versammlung deines LAndesverbands einen Antrag zu stellen, das Nachtangelverbot aufzuheben?


Bin nur passives Vereinsmitglied und daher auch nur zwangsorganisiert im VdSF, werde aber auf Grund der heutigen Antwort des VdSF-Präsidenten da endgültig auch austreten und auch keinem VdSF-Verein mehr beitreten..

Sobald ich die Möglichkeit haben sollte, im DAV-Bund auch als Einzelangler Mitglied zu werden, werde ich diese wahrnehmen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar, dass es Funktionären (allgemein gemeint, Toni, nicht Du persönlich!!) überlst aufstossen muss, wenn ein Verband tatsächlich versucht über den eigenen Tellerrand hinauszuschauen..
> 
> Aber nichts anderes versucht der DAV, weil sie wissen, dass eben nur ein Teil der Angler organisiert ist.
> 
> ...



Ich bin der Satz der benötigten 5 Zeichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Sorry Toni, du argumentierst (nicht zu unrecht!!) formaldemokratisch legitimiert.

Aber auch Du solltest eigentlich wissen, dass das mit der tatsächlichen Situation am Wasser nichts zu tun hat.

Ich sehe und höre aber eben abseits der Verbände und Interessenvertretungen  (ALLER! auch abseits des DAV) vieles, was mit dem was in den Verbänden beschlossen wird, nicht gerade übereinstimmt.

Wenn dann jemand wenigstens den Willen zeigt, sowas aufzunehmen, finde ich das besser als die sture Verweigerung der Anerkennung, dass man nicht alleine auf der Welt (respektive am Wasser ist).

Und auch eine formaldemokratische Legitimierung von ca. der Hälfte der Anglerschaft gibt keinem Verband das Recht, Gesetze für alle erlassen zu wollen.

Das juristische Recht wohl, da muss ich Dir (leider) zustimmen, aber auch nur das. 

Aber solche Alleinvertretungsansprüche sollten mit Abschaffung der SED in der BRD eigentlich auch ad acta gelegt sein.

Daher kannst Du das gerne so nennen, wie Du es hier machst:


> Wenn der DAV-Bund die bisher populistiche Ader, dieses Gefälligkeitsgehasche, das ja unsympatisch ist, aufgibt und nicht zwangsvereinnahmend ist, wie er ja sich derzeit darstellt, bin ich auch sofort dabei.


Ich freue mich dagegen, dass es Funktionäre gibt, die tatsächlich etwas weiter zu denken scheinen und lieber zumindest versuchen alle mitnehmen zu wollen, statt nur den Teil, von dem sie bezahlt werden..





> Die neue Ausübungsverordnung des Fischereigesetzts gibt ja seit Sommer 2010 schon einen beachtlichen Handlungsraum den Vereinen ... ganz ohne Tricks


Das macht mir immer noch nicht klar, warum Bayern ein gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot überhaupt als einziges Bundesland braucht?

Du kannst mir doch sicher sagen, ob euer Verband für dieses deutschlandweit einzigartige Verbot war oder dagegen??


----------



## Rheophilius (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Hallo,

es muss ja, egal ob kausal oder nur korrellierend, erkennbare Unterschiede bei den Interessen zwischen organisierten und unorganisiertzenAnglern geben. Welche sind das?

Ich bin beispielsweise nicht mehr in einem Verein, weil es hier in der Gegend  (sofern mir bekannt) nur VDSF angeschlossene Vereine gibt und mir die Mischpoke nicht gefällt. Eine Einzelmitgliedschaft im DAV über den ASGB NRW habe ich schon in Erwägung gezogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> es muss ja, egal ob kausal oder nur korrellierend, erkennbare Unterschiede bei den Interessen zwischen organisierten und unorganisiertzenAnglern geben. Welche sind das?


Gute Frage.

Laut Toni wollten bayrische organisierte Angler in der Mehrzahl mal folgendes:
gesetzliche Nachtangelverbote, gesetzliche Wettangelverbote, gesetzliche Setzkescherverbote etc., 

Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht viele Angler kenne, die das wollten (weder organisierte noch unorganisierte), muss das zumindest laut Toni in Bayern aber wohl bei den organisierten Anglern so gewesen sein.

Genauso wie jetzt wohl mit dem gesetzlichen Rückwurfverbot, nachdem inzwischen wohl die Mehrzahl der organisierten Angler alles andere wieder nicht mehr will.

Kann sich jetzt jeder der hier mitliest selber fragen, wie viele Angler er kennt, die das wirklich wollen....

Mir kommt der VdSF in seinen Ansichten,Verlautbarungen und Handlungen ein bisschen vor wie die alte DDR-Regierung, kurz vor der Wende:
Die merkten auch nicht, dass das Volk schon wo ganz anders war..

Aber formaljuristisch hatten die auch immer recht damals....


Stuttgart 21 und Atomlaufzeitverlängerung hatte ich ja auch schon als Beispiel gebracht.

Da meinen auch "Organisierte", dass sie besser wissen, was fürs tumbe Volk gut ist.

Unabhängig davon, dass es laut allen mir bekannten Umfragen weder für das eine noch das andere  Mehrheiten im tumben Volk gibt.



> Anmerkung:
> Damit nehme ich nicht politisch Stellung zu Stuttgart 21 oder Atomlaufzeit, sondern verdeutliche damit nur, dass der Wille "organisierter" (hier Parteimitglieder) nicht zwangsweise gleich dem Willen des tumben Volkes sein muss, auch wenn formaldemokratisch und -juristisch die "Organisierten" dem Rest ihren Willen aufdrücken können.


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir kommt der VdSF in seinen Ansichten,Verlautbarungen und Handlungen ein bisschen vor wie die alte DDR-Regierung, kurz vor der Wende:
> Die merkten auch nicht, dass das Volk schon wo ganz anders war..




|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes Aber aber Thomas...so ein DDR-Vergleich passt nun wirklich nicht. Der VDSF muss sich wohl kaum mit einem Unrechtsstaat vergleichen lassen.

Aus der Antwort des VDSF wird ja mehr als deutlich, dass das Geschehen hier im AB durchaus verfolgt wird. Wenn man deine und auch Ralle24s stimmungsmachenden Postings verfolgt und sich dabei verdeutlicht das gerade ihr beide in hohem Maße das AB repräsentiert, dann muss man sich doch nicht wundern, wenn die Antwort frostig bis ungehalten ausfällt.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nach der Hälfte hab ich abgebrochen.
> 
> Also, an alle unorganisierten Angler:
> *
> ...



Wenn ich ständig von leitenden Angestellten einer Institution des Anglerboards solche teilweise schon ehrverletzenden Postings lesen müsste, dann würde ich dieses AB bei der nächsten Anfrage gänzlich ignorieren.

Der Brief ist ja auch nicht an alle Angler gerichtet und schon gar nicht an alle unorganisierten, sondern in erster Linie an Herrn Finkbeiner. Insbesondere wenn man sich die sehr einseitige, polemische und in Teilen auch unsachliche Diskussion - wenn es denn eine ist - im Hamburg/ASV Thread anschaut, dann kann man schon vermuten, dass der VDSF Probleme gerne unter sich klärt und nicht auf die tendenziöse Berichterstattung und Meinungsmache des Anglerboards scharf ist, so dass so ein Brief vielleicht nicht besonders öffentlichkeitswirksam ist, aber dabei genauso wirkungsvoll wie die lieben Worte des DAV.


----------



## Blauzahn (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es muss ja, egal ob kausal oder nur korrellierend, erkennbare Unterschiede bei den Interessen zwischen organisierten und unorganisiertzenAnglern geben. Welche sind das?
> 
> Ich bin beispielsweise nicht mehr in einem Verein, weil es hier in der Gegend  (sofern mir bekannt) nur VDSF angeschlossene Vereine gibt und mir die Mischpoke nicht gefällt. Eine Einzelmitgliedschaft im DAV über den ASGB NRW habe ich schon in Erwägung gezogen.




Hallo,
dein Statement und deine Begründung ist schlüssig und ist auch das was ich von vielen nichtorgansierten Anglern höre.
Die Abneigung zum VDSF.
Ich kann, als ein im Osten aufgewachsener Angler hierüber nicht befinden, da mir dazu einfach die Kenntnis und die Informationen fehlen.
Fakt ist, dass es im Altbundesgebiet mehr nichtorganisierte Angler gibt als in den neuen Bundesländern.
Das mag auch historisch begründet sein und von dem ein oder anderem dem totalitären Regime zugeordnet werden.
Aber wir sind einfach so aufgewachsen... Angeln - Verein
anders ging es nicht.
Dafür konnten wir damals in der *ganzen* DDR Angeln, egal wo! (Ok wir kamen ja auch nicht raus |supergri)

Auch heute noch ist der Anteil der nichtorganisierten Angler im Osten bei (Behauptung) unter 5%. Dies ist ebenfalls mit den Gewässerfonds in Verbindung zu bringen, da man mit der Mitgliedschaft und einem vergleichsweise geringen Beitrag einen enormen Gewässerpool beangeln kann.
Ich würde sicherlich, bei ähnlichen Strukturen wie im Altbundesgebiet (Gewässerabschnittszerstückelung etc.) ebenfalls die  Notwendigkeit an einer Vereinsmitgliedschaft anzweifeln.

Der DAV muß also nicht um die nichtorganisierten Angler im eigenen "Einzugsgebiet" buhlen, da es diese quasi nicht gibt...
er betreibt sehr gut organisierte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und wirbt um die Gunst der "unzufriedenen" Kollegen aus den alten Ländern.
Das mag für manche unsympathisch erscheinen, für den anderen ohne Legitimation, aber es ist zielführend.
Denn genau darum geht es... der nichtorganiserte Angler ist unzufrieden mit dem Istzustand. Dies hat man erkannt und reagiert darauf.

Man kann sich natürlich auch, wie es Herr Mohnert ausführte, auf die Gesetze und die Legitimation der eigenen Mitglieder berufen und diese über das Wohl der nichtorganisierten Angler stellen. 
Bei seiner Argumentation stimme ich Herrn Mohnert auch vollumfänglich zu, denn nur der Angler, der etwas für den Verein, den Verband tut, kann auch von diesem vertreten werden und von den Dingen profitieren... 
das aber soviele Unzufriedene ehemals in Vereinen Engagierte, eben durch verfehlte Politik und Entscheidungen gegen die Angler,nun Nichtorganiserte jetzt eine "Backpfeife" bekommen ist schon sehr interessant.

@Uli,
die Frage nach der Legitimation stellt sich für mich nicht, da ich auf der "anderen" Seite stehe,
ich kann deine Skepsis jedoch nachvollziehen. 
Aber die derzeitigen Verhältnisse im VDSF-Gebiet, lassen bei mir den Eindruck enstehen, dass weder der organisierte noch der nichtorgansierte Angler bzw. dessen Interessen, angemessen vetreten werden.

Abendgruß,
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



			
				Ullov Löns schrieb:
			
		

> Aber aber Thomas...so ein DDR-Vergleich passt nun wirklich nicht. Der VDSF muss sich wohl kaum mit einem Unrechtsstaat vergleichen lassen.


Du kennst mich doch, rhetorische Polemik zum verdeutlichen..

Und ich habe nicht den VdSF mit einem Unrechtsstaat verglichen (würde ich auch nie tun!!!).

Sondern an Hand dieses Beispieles dargelegt, dass nicht alles, was formaldemokratisch/juristisch machbar ist, auch dem Willen des tumben Volkes entspricht - wie damals vor der Wende... 

Und deswegen auch extra zusätzlich noch Atomlaufzeiten und Stuttgart 21 angemerkt, was nun definitiv nix mit der DDR zu tun hat(te)..
;-))




			
				Ullov Löns schrieb:
			
		

> Der Brief ist ja auch nicht an alle Angler gerichtet und schon gar nicht an alle unorganisierten, sondern in erster Linie an Herrn Finkbeiner


Schade eigentlich, denn eigentlich waren das ja genau die Fragen, die bekanntermaßen viele Angler bewegen und auch in diesem Duktus gestellt.

Die Fragen kennst Du doch sicher auch aus jahrelangen Diskussionen um diese Themen hier im Forum wie auch in anderen, und sicherlich auch von Gesprächen mit Anglern am Wasser..

Ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen, dass dem VdSF nicht passt, dass er nicht mehr wie früher alles in Ruhe unter sich ausmachen kann.

Ja, da bin ich definitiv und zugegeben einseitig.

Weil ich gerade auch persönlich hier in Baden-Württemberg unter den "Segnungen" des VdSF zu leiden habe..

Und ja, ob wie in Hamburg oder wie bei der Fusion:
Wir werden das nicht wie früher einfach auf sich beruhen lassen. Sondern immer wieder fragen und nachbohren. 

In Hamburg hat das immerhin schon mal dazu geführt, dass die zuständige Behörde klar gemacht hat, dass die Sichtweise des dortigen VdSF-Verbandes nicht mit dem Hamburgischen Fischereigesetz übereinstimmt.

Wenn man auf diese Weise auch was beim VdSF-Bund bewegen kann, bin ich gerne dabei.

Und noch gibt es ja Gott sei Dank Alternativen, so dass jeder entscheiden kann, wo es ihm besser gefällt.....

Da bei einer Fusion Alternativen wegfallen (vorläufig), muss sich jeder Verband da solche Fragen nicht nur gefallen lassen, sondern sollte diese auch entsprechend beantworten..

Und die Antworten war ja beide vielsagend genug - dafür ein herzlicher Dank!






			
				Blauzahn schrieb:
			
		

> das aber soviele Unzufriedene ehemals in Vereinen Engagierte, eben durch verfehlte Politik und Entscheidungen gegen die Angler,nun Nichtorganiserte jetzt eine "Backpfeife" bekommen ist schon sehr interessant.





			
				Blauzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die derzeitigen Verhältnisse im VDSF-Gebiet, lassen bei mir den Eindruck enstehen, dass weder der organisierte noch der nichtorgansierte Angler bzw. dessen Interessen, angemessen vetreten werden.



So sehe ich persönlich das auch.

Davon ab, Blauzahn:
Sehr gutes Posting von dir, das ich fast komplett unterschreiben würde..


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Aus der Antwort des VDSF wird ja mehr als deutlich, dass das Geschehen hier im AB durchaus verfolgt wird. Wenn man deine und auch Ralle24s stimmungsmachenden Postings verfolgt und sich dabei verdeutlicht das gerade ihr beide in hohem Maße das AB repräsentiert, dann muss man sich doch nicht wundern, wenn die Antwort frostig bis ungehalten ausfällt.
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn ich ständig von leitenden Angestellten einer Institution des Anglerboards solche teilweise schon ehrverletzenden Postings lesen müsste, dann würde ich dieses AB bei der nächsten Anfrage gänzlich ignorieren.




Nur zu Deiner Info.

Ich bin weder Angestellter des Anglerboards noch leite ich hier irgendetwas. Und selbst wenn ich das wäre, würde ich mir meine Meinung nicht verbieten lassen. In so fern zählt meine Meinung nicht mehr oder weniger als Deine oder die irgendeines anderen Boardis. Lediglich kann sich einjeder entscheiden, welcher Argumentation er folgt. 

Und meine Meinung rührt aus über 25 Jahren Erfahrung mit dem VdSF. Sowohl als aktivem und verbandsengagiertem Mitglied, als auch später als zunächst stiller aber aufmerksamer und jetzt lauter und noch aufmerksamerer Beobachter. 

Und ja, ich mache Stimmung gegen den VdSF, so laut es geht und mit allen Mitteln. Was dieser Verband uns Anglern eingebrockt hat, wie er intrigant und selbstgefällig hantierend die Interessen der Anglerschaft unterläuft, wie er die Angler demotiviert und m.M. nach zielgerichtet dafür Sorge trägt, nur Fahnenschwenker in den eigenen Reihen zu halten ( was ja auch in diversen postings hier im Board trefflich abzuleiten ist) ist barer Mißbrauch echter Demokratie.

Die Verlautbarungen der jüngsten Zeit zeigen überdeutlich, dass sich in der Führungsetage des VdSF nichts, aber auch gar nichts, geändert hat. Es geht ausschließlich um Pöstchensicherung und die Wahrung von Eigeninteressen. Nix anderes. Jüngstes Beispiel ist die einseitige Auflösung der 12er Kommission durch den VdSF Präsidenten. Man war dort wohl zu offen für die Belange des DAV und der Angler.

Es ist furchtbar Schade, dass es aus den Zeiten um die 90er keine oder kaum öffentlich verfügbare Dokumente über den VdSF mehr gibt. Da fehlte das Internet halt ungemein. Es ist nahezu tragisch, dass die Angler aus den Neuen Bundesländern vom Wirken und treiben des VdSF vor dem Mauerfall kaum etwas wissen, ansonsten wären dort viele stillen Befürchtungen schlimme Gewissheit. 

Es gab und gibt im VdSF, allerdings nur in einigen Landsverbänden, natürlich auch vertrauenswürdige Genossen. Leute, die für die Angler eintreten und nicht gegen sie. Diesn wenigen haben wir zu verdanken, dass einige der dümmlichen Einschränkungen heute wieder etwas aufgeweicht sind.

Es ist mir dennoch unverständlich, wieso grade diese Leute nicht mit vollen Segeln zum DAV übertreten, anstatt den unendlich zähen und mühsamen Versuch zu unternehmen, die verkrusteten Strukturen des VdSF zu durchbrechen. Warum auch nur ein einziger Verein noch Mitglied im VdSF ist, kann man nicht begreifen. 

So bleibt nur eines, nämlich wachrütteln und zumindest den Versuch zu unternehmen die von Toni wahrheitsgemäß und vollkommen richtig zitierte Lethargie der Angler zu vertreiben. 

Und dazu ist (fast) jedes MIttel recht.

An eine Fusion glaube ich inzwischen auch nicht mehr, nicht jedenfalls mit der aktuellen Führungsriege des VdSF. So naiv kann und wird der DAV nicht sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> An eine Fusion glaube ich inzwischen auch nicht mehr, nicht jedenfalls mit der aktuellen Führungsriege des VdSF. So naiv kann und wird der DAV nicht sein.


Naja, wenn man beide Antworten gegenüberstellt, sehe ich auch nicht viele Gemeinsamkeiten.

Aber man wird sehen..

Wir werden das jedenfalls beobachten und berichten, was da weiter abgehen wird..


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Ein sehr interessantes Video über die "Nähe" des VdSF zu den Anglern könnt ihr auf Wobbler.TV finden (Wie gut, dass es das Internet gibt, wo man solche Dinge noch finden kann. In früheren Zeiten wäre das wohl so nicht rausgekommen....)

Unter dem Titel 
"Nachtangeln - Pro und Contra" 
gibt es da eine Talkrunde mit Frerk Petersen (zu der Zeit Chefredakteur von Fisch und Fang) und Werner Becker, zu der Zeit Vorsitzender Fischereiverband Saar - also mindestens mal so 10 Jahre her..

Herr Becker behauptet da, dass ein Nachtangelverbot im Interesse der Angler sei.

Bei Umfragen im Verband wäre zudem herausgekommen, dass Angler kein Interesse am Nachtangeln hätten...


Antwort Frerk Petersen (sinngemäß):
Der Bedarf/Wunsch der Angler nach Nachtangeln ist offensichtlich aber doch da, da bei F+F aus der Leserkorrespondenz gerade aus dem Saarland viele Rückmeldungen kommen, dass dort doch das Nachtangeln gewünscht wird..

Frerk Petersen ist nun sicherlich niemand, dem man vorwerfen will , dass er da "Stimmung gegen den VdSF machen" will, oder dass das reines "Internetgewäsch wäre" (Internet war zu der Zeit eh noch nicht relevant)...



Dass dennoch schon vor so langen Jahren, zu Zeiten als Frerk Petersen noch Chefredakteur bei Fisch und Fang war, augenscheinlich zumindest der saarländische Fischereiverband (VdSF) weit von der (organisierten wie unorganisierten) Basis weg war, ist da immerhin bemerkenswert.

Und sollte doch zeigen und meine Vermutung stützen, dass die formaldemokratische/juristische Legitimation und die verbandsinternen Verfahrensweisen nicht unbedingt automatisch den tatsächlichen Willen der Basis richtig widergeben können....




Aber vielleicht wollen ja saarländische Angler tatsächlich das Nachtangelverbot genauso wie die bayrischen das gesetzliche Rückwurfverbot???? Denn sonst hätten die dortigen Verbände ja wohl offensiv dagegen gekämpft, wenn sich die organiserten Angler gegen so etwas wehren wollten??? ...




In diesem Sinne betrachet, gewinnt dann vielleicht der Versuch des DAV, ALLE Angler mit einzubeziehen (oder eben wie der VdSF: das ausdrücklich nicht zu wollen) nochmal einen andern Stellenwert und wirft dann in meinen Augen schon ein sehr deutliches Licht auf die real nun wirklich sehr unterschiedlichen Ansätze von DAV und VdSF..

Und macht dann wirklich nicht zuletzt Angst vor einer Fusion, wenn dann wieder wie zu den oben genannten Zeiten nur ein Verband (ohne Korrektiv durch weitere Verbände) solche Dinge "nach dem Willen der Angler" durchsetzt. 

Was nach der Antwort auf unseren offenen Brief von VdSF-Präsident Mohnert ja zumindest nicht auszuschliessen, in meinen Augen leider sogar real zu befürchten ist..


_____________________________________________
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe es mir angetan und den ganzen Tread durchgelesen. Es gäbe vieles was für mich zu bekritteln wäre. Ich möchte mich aber nur auf den einen Punkt konzentrieren, der mir am meisten aufgestoßen ist:

Dieses ständige Gejammere was da alles schlecht ist, lauter Postenschacherer und Schieber am Werk usw. Immer nur jammern aber keine Konsequenz.

Wenn Ihr auch nur ein Bisschen „Arsch in der Hose“ habt, dann zeigt auch Konsequenz. Verlasst die Organisationsstruktur, die vom VDSF umfasst ist. Gründet entweder gleich eine eigene Interessensvertretung oder tretet dem DAV bei. Entweder als Einzelpersonen (soweit es Euch der DAV in Zukunft ermöglicht - diesbezügliche Anfrage/Antrag stellen!) oder Ihr gründet den neuen Verein der „heimatlosen Angler“ und tretet dann als Verein dem DAV bei.
Ist aber gefährlich, denn dann müsste man gestaltend tätig werden – könnte unangenehm sein. Dann vielleicht doch lieber nur jammern und Mitläufer sein.

Und für die DAV-Mitglieder: Wenn Ihr glaubt, dass Euere „Vorderen“ den DAV an den VDSF verkaufen oder sich zumindest über den Tisch ziehen lassen, dann wählt doch diese Verbandspitze ab. Was steht dagegen?

Ach ja, zu meiner Person: Ja, ich bin in einem dem VDSF angeschlossenen Verein. Genauer gesagt sogar in drei Vereinen (alle angeschlossen). Und nein, ich habe keinen Funktionärsposten in einem der Vereine. Bin nur überall normales Mitglied, als solches aber aktiv gestaltend tätig. Habe keinen genauen Überblick aber ich schätze mal, dass ich mit rund der Hälfte meiner Ideen und Vorschläge letztlich erfolgreich war.

Und im Februar wird es in einem der Vereine Neuwahlen der Vorstandschaft geben und auch da werde ich meine Stimme abgeben und - falls erforderlich – auch auf der Hauptversammlung das Wort ergreifen. Ich kann mitgestalten und tue es auch – und Ihr?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

@ Fischer am Inn:
*Ich finde es klasse, wenn sich Leute so wie Du aktiv einsetzen!!!

Davon gibt es nun wirklich definitiv viel zu wenig - und meist erst dann, wenn ein "Kind im Brunnen liegt"...*

Dass es viele unterschiedliche Gründe gibt, warum viele nicht (mehr) in Vereinen/Verbänden aktiv sind, konntest Du sicher im Thread hier auch lesen.

Das ist leider so, und auch wohl nicht auf die Schnelle zu ändern.

Wenn aber eine für ALLE Angler so wichtige Sache ansteht, wie die Fusion zu einem einheitlichen Verband (im positiven Falle als Interesenvertreter der Angler, im nicht so positiven Falle so wie viele der hier aufgeführten Beispiele fern von der Basis), ist eine Diskussion darüber, welche Richtung ein zukünftig gemeinsamer Verband einschlägt oder einschlagen will, in meinen Augen dringend geboten.

Eimn solcher bundesweiter Verband kann dann ja dann auch auf Ideen - wie im obigen Fall aus dem Saarland geschildert - kommen, dass das Nachtangelverbot im Interesse der Angler sei bzw. die Angler kein Interessse am Nachtangeln haben.....

Und da das dann alle Angler (im gesamten Bundesgebiet, organisierte wie unorganiserte) betreffen würde, ist da ein entsprechendes nachfragen schon dringend notwendig.

Gerade weil es leider viel zu wenig engagierte Angler wie Dich gibt, ist eben das, was bei den Verbänden rauskommt, sicherlich formaldemokratisch/juristisch rechtens - ob es wirklich den Wunsch der Mehrheit der Angler trifft, wage ich gerade an Hand obigen Beispieles mal zu bezweifeln.



Und dann lieber jetzt Unruhe reinbringen und Diskussion(en) anzetteln, als nachher, wenn wieder mal ein anglerisches Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, versuchen das alles wieder irgendwie hinzubiegen...

Und das mit dem "Marsch durch die Institutionen" hat ja auch bei der 68er Generation nicht geklappt - kaum im System, schon korrumpiert..

Und in meinen Augen hat da der Angler wie von Dir beschrieben zwar durchaus eine "Holschuld" - er sollte sich also gefälligst zumindest informieren und im Idealfall auch einbringen...

Aber die Verbände haben in meinen Augen eben auch eine "Bringschuld", wenn so gravierende Dinge anstehen - zumindest dann, wenn sie die Angler in der Mehrheit mitnehmen wollen...

Und dabei kann dann eine solche Diskussion wie hier nur helfen, wenn klar wird, wo die Verbände stehen, dank der Beantwortung unserer Fragen.


----------



## Honeyball (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Ich hatte einiges aufzuholen, um mich heute mal auf den aktuellsten Stand zu bringen...

Ja, da hat der gute Herr Mohnert ja schön einen vom Stapel gelassen und in aller Deutlichkeit sowohl seinen persönlichen Denkhorizont als auch die verbandliche Weitsicht des VdSF in klarem Maße abgegrenzt (oder sollte ich "eingegrenzt" schreiben?).

Wir, sprich wir Angler, die gleichzeitig das Internet nutzen, sind also aus seiner Sicht ein irrepräsentativer Haufen Polemiker, ohne Kraft, ohne Macht und vor allem ohne Stimme, es sei denn, wir wären in VdSF-Vereinen organisiert, in denen wir aktiv unsere Argumente einbrächten, die dann selbstverständlich an die Landesverbände weitergetragen, dort zugunsten der organisierten Angler im Landesrecht umgesetzt und zentral mit dem Bundesverband auf höhere politische Ebene eingebracht werden.

*Also, schweigt, Ihr niederen Kreaturen, Ihr Aufwiegler und Unwürdigen und beuget Euch gefälligst der Macht der Bestimmenden, auf dass diese, die ja alleine wissen, was zu Eurem Wohle am besten ist, nicht gestört werden in ihrer unermüdlichen und uneigennützigen Aufopferung für alle die unter Euch, die reinen Herzens und treuen Glaubens sind!*

Oder hab ich das irgendwie falsch verstanden, was er da von sich gegeben hat? Na ja, ich bin halt nicht treudoofen Glaubens an die Fähigkeiten dieses Verbandes und selbstverständlich ein Aufwiegler mit vorlauter Klappe bzw. Tastatur.:m
Aber dass das Internet so machtlos und wenig Einfluss nehmend auf aktuelle Ereignisse dieser Welt ist, kann nur dem Glauben oder der Hoffnung eines Menschen entspringen, der entweder so weit abgehoben über allen Dingen schwebt, dass er nicht mehr mitbekommt, was auf der Erde weit unter ihm los ist, oder aber in hoffnungsloser Realitätsferne des ewig Gestrigen untergegangen ist und nur als Schatten dessen, was er zu sein vorgibt, ein irreales Dasein fristet.

Nun ja, sei es, wie es sei.
Die beiden Antworten der Verbandsführungen sind raus.
Jedem, der sich interessiert und engagiert, ist genügend Material gegeben, um daraus und aus den bisher gemachten Erfahrungen den für sich persönlichen Schluss zu ziehen, wie er die beiden Verbände und ihre Führungen im einzelnen bewertet.
Uns bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass eine Fusion, wenn sie denn zustande kommt, dem dann entstehenden Verband genügend Kompetenz und Tatkraft lässt, um die wahren Interessen der dort organisierten Anglerschaft zu vertreten. Dazu bedarf es aber einer Führung mit Aktualitätssicht, Vorausschau und vor allem Basisnähe.
Der Vergleich der beiden Antwortbriefe lässt für mich keinen Zweifel mehr zu, auf welcher Seite diese Fähigkeiten zu erwarten sind und wo nicht.
Auch, wenn wir alle hier jetzt noch unsere kleinen Argumentationsgefechte hinsichtlich einzelner Nuancen und Teiläußerungen ausleben, bleibt das Grundfazit doch für uns alle gleich, oder sehe ich das jetzt zu einseitig bzw. falsch?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Hi

Immer fest jammern - keinesfalls handeln!
Dimensionen von Schaumschlägerei und Dampfplaudern.

Habe die Ehre

Fischer am Inn


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Immer fest jammern - keinesfalls handeln!
> Dimensionen von Schaumschlägerei und Dampfplaudern.
> ...



Mich würde mal interessieren woher Du Dein Wissen beziehst, welcher der Diskutanten hier sich auch außerhalb des Boards engagiert und wer nicht ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Schade, ich hab mir die Mühe gemacht, auf Fischer am Inn argumentativ zu antworten..


Nach Lektüre seiner Antwort,


> Hi
> 
> Immer fest jammern - keinesfalls handeln!
> Dimensionen von Schaumschlägerei und Dampfplaudern.


gebe ich offen zu, dass ich mir das zukünftig zumindest bei ihm sparen werde..



Zu vermuten, dass das der Diskussionskultur seines Verbandes entspricht, wäre dennoch nicht fair.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Nun ja, sei es, wie es sei.
> Die beiden Antworten der Verbandsführungen sind raus.
> Jedem, der sich interessiert und engagiert, ist genügend Material gegeben, um daraus und aus den bisher gemachten Erfahrungen den für sich persönlichen Schluss zu ziehen, wie er die beiden Verbände und ihre Führungen im einzelnen bewertet.


Darum ging es schlicht:
Die Infos öffentlich zu machen..

Daher her nochmal der Link zu den Antworten beider Präsidenten direkt nacheinander, in Wortlaut und Form so veröffentlicht wie zugesndet bekommen:
_____________________________________________
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237


----------



## Honeyball (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Ach so, 

ich hab das hier


Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Immer fest jammern - keinesfalls handeln!
> Dimensionen von Schaumschlägerei und Dampfplaudern.


als Kommentar zu dem Mohnert-Brief gewertet:m #c |rolleyes


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Leute,

ich bin weit davon entfernt, Euch blöd anmachen zu wollen. Im Gegenteil. Und wenn Ihr in Ruhe darüber nachdenkt, dann kann es vielleicht weiterhelfen.

Ich denke die Aussagen beider Verbände sind hinreichend klar. Nur was bedeutet das für diejenigen, die mit dem VDSF nicht glücklich sind? Außer das man nicht einverstanden ist?
Konsequenzen? - Keine!

Der VDSF (und der DAV) wird/werden weiter nach strategischen Gesichtspunkten handeln. Und Ihr werdet weiter im Abseits stehen, es erleiden, die Faust in der Tasche ballen – und weiter jammern, aber nicht mehr.

Scheinbar gefällt Euch das.

Da kann man nicht helfen.

Servus

Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Ich denke die Aussagen beider Verbände sind hinreichend klar. Nur was bedeutet das für diejenigen, die mit dem VDSF nicht glücklich sind? Außer das man nicht einverstanden ist?
> Konsequenzen? - Keine!



Nicht umsonst informieren wir von der Red. so breit wie möglich - aber in einem hast Du recht:
Zum Jagen tragen kann man niemand..

Hier ist der grundsätzliche Weg für jedes Vereinsmitglied aufgezeigt, wie man sich über seinen Verein auch in den Verbänden (beiden, DAV wie VdSF) einbringen kann:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html

Da das aber zum einen wohl zu lange dauern wird, um eine Fusion zu verhindern, die bei den zu Tage gekommenen grundsätzlichen Unterschieden ja eigentlich gar nicht mehr angestrebt werden dürte (von beiden Verbänden), ist es dennoch wichtig weiterhin zu informieren und zu diskutieren.

Die Verbände (beide) schauen ja schon, dass sie ihre Arbeit möglichst ruhig und ungestört machen können und werden daher von sich aus in ihren jeweiligen Reihen gerade kritische Diskussionen nicht gerade anfeuern.

Aber auch dafür sind Medien da und auch Foren:
Um solche Diskussionen zu entfachen, damit überhaupt einmal Bewegung in die Sache kommt..

Wobei ich auch nochmal sagen muss, dass ich bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, als der VdSF-Teil der 12er-Kommission vom VdSF-Präsidium kalt entmachtet wurde (ohne sie vorher in Kenntnis zu setzen, am Vorabend vor dem Fischereitag in München) immer noch geglaubt habe, dass sich da tatsächlich was zum positiven bewegt.

Nach allem was man gehört hatte, haben ja die Mitglieder beider Verbände in dieser Kommission in sehr guter und gegenseitig auch respektvoller Atmosphäre schon sehr weitgehende Einigungen gefunden - nach der plötzlichen Entmachtung zu urteilen, ging das wohl einigen zu schnell oder zu weit..

Aus den Verlautbarungen nach dem Fischereitag kann man ja auch entnehmen, das inzwischen selbst über den eigentlichen Weg zur Fusion nicht mehr Einigkeit herrscht (DAV meint wohl gleichzeitiges verabschieden von neuer Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag inkl. neuem Präsidium, VdSF meint wohl, sie verabschieden die neue Satzung alleine und der der DAV darf dann beitreten.. )

Wie das weitergeht?

Man wird sehen, deswegen haben wir das von Anfang auch begleitet.

Zumindest der DAV hatte da auch immer entsprechend informiert und immer seine Standpunkte klar gemacht.

Wir werden ja jetzt dann sehen, wie ernst Präsidium und Geschäftsführung des DAV ihre gemachten Aussagen nehmen.

Den wir werden natürlich auf Grund der Antworten wiederum beide Präsidenten fragen, wie sie sich das mit einer Fusion vorstellen, bei so grundsätzlich gegensätzlichen Ansichten und Einstellungen..




Hier nochmal der Link zu den Antworten beider Präsidenten direkt nacheinander, in Wortlaut und Form so veröffentlicht wie zugesendet bekommen:
_____________________________________________
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

PS: Weil gerade das Mag online gestellt wurde, vielleicht auch mal zum nachdenken zum Thema Fusion:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ng-einverleiben-oder-bessere-alternative.html
Zitat daraus:


> *Andererseits:*
> Wie bei der 12er - Kommission jeder feststellen konnte, gibt es durchaus vernünftige Leute auf beiden Seiten, die miteinander können - in der Arbeit wie auch persönlich.
> 
> Was spricht denn nun dagegen, wenn man aus einer solchen Kommission zuerst einmal eine Art gemeinsames "Außenminísterium" bildet, *das im Bund und in Europa in gemeinsamer Arbeit die Interessen der Angler vertritt .* Und den Landesverbänden hilft bei der Arbeit in den jeweiligen Ländern, beim Kampf gegen unsinnige Gesetzgebung?
> ...







Hier nochmal der Link zu den Antworten beider Präsidenten direkt nacheinander, in Wortlaut und Form so veröffentlicht wie zugesendet bekommen:
_____________________________________________
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237


----------



## Honeyball (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

@Fischer am Inn:
Du hast ein in meinen Augen sehr merkwürdiges Demokratieverständnis. :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/interviews/2010/RuteundRolle_DAV_VdSF.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Mon Uli, der von Dir verlinkte Bericht war vom 07.01. diesen Jahres vom Fischereitag 2009 - damals hatte ich auch noch gute Hoffnung!!

Ich sprach aber oben vom kürzlich stattgefundenen Fischereitag 2010 (Ende August), auf welchem der VdSF-Teil der gemeinsamen 12-Kommission vom VdSF-Päsidium abgesetzt wurde....



Hier nochmal der Link zu den Antworten beider Präsidenten direkt nacheinander, in Wortlaut und Form so veröffentlicht wie zugesendet bekommen:
_____________________________________________
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237


----------



## PatrickHH (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Ich habe mir hier jetzt keinen Beitrag durchgelesen, nur die Stellungsnahme vom VDSF.

Ganz ehrlich, ich finde die Antwort gut. Es gab eine Antwort, ohne in den "Po" kriechen, es war eine ausführliche Antwort und irgendwie auch eine ehrliche Antwort.

Man hat seine Standpunkte vertreten und erklärt.

Es wurde auch ganz klar aufgezeigt, wie die Strukturen sind und das es ganz egal ist, was in einem Forum (wie groß auch immer) geschrieben wird. Was zählt, sind die Mitgliederbeschlüße, nichts anderes. Die User, die hier meckern und schreien aber nicht organisiert sind bzw. falls organisiert, den Mund nicht AN DER RICHTIGEN STELLE  aufmachen, sind egal. Genau so ist es doch auch und nichts anderes steht in der Stellungsnahme. Welcher e.V. vertritt wirklich die Interessen der Nichtmitglieder? Wo sollte das Interesse bestehen?

Bla Bla, wir sind Angler und sollten zusammenhalten, tja dafür muss man sich organisieren und danach kann man etwas bewegen. Etwas bewegen aber auch nur, wenn man etwas dafür tut. Wer nicht organisiert ist und damit erst die Chance bekommt, etwas zu verändern, der sollte hier auch nicht mitreden.

Es sei bemerkt, dass ich natürlich nicht hinter jeden Beschluß/ jede Entscheidung von Vereinen, Verbänden und Dachverbänden stehe!!! Will ich jedoch etwas ändern, müss ich Mitglied sein und selbst dann ist es noch verdammt schwer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Man hat seine Standpunkte vertreten und erklärt.


Vollkommen richtig!!!!

Und ich bin dankbar dafür, das beide Präsidenten ihre jeweilige nAnsichte nso lar zum Ausruck bringen!

Über alles andere kann man (und wird ja auch Gott sei Dank) hier eh schon diskutiert..


----------



## Carras (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> ..........Will ich jedoch etwas ändern, müss ich Mitglied sein und selbst dann ist es noch verdammt schwer.


 
In Meiner Jugendzeit war ich Mitglied in Vereinen, die auch im VDSF organisiert waren. Dann kam wichtigeres als Angeln und ich bin ausgetreten.
Seit 3 Jahren bin ich wieder im Verein, der aber nicht organisiert ist. 

Über all die Jahre (über 20) war ich Angler mit gültigem Fischereischein. Und die wenigste Zeit davon war ich im VDSF.

Und da woh ich im Verein war,...hab ich bemerkt was der organisierte Verein und der VDSF gegen das Nachtangelverbot in BW tut ???
Nein ich habs nicht bemerkt, bis heute nicht.

Und was konnte ich da als 0815 Mitglied tun? nix,...außer daß der VDSF die Beiträge von mir bekam.

Und nun?


Und warum haben laut Hr. Mohnert, Angler die nicht im Verein sind, aber trotzdem den Fischereischein besitzen und aktiv angeln, weniger Bedeutung? Weil sie nix in die Kasse des VDSF zahlen?

Manchmal kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln .

Grüßle


----------



## dpj_de (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Hallo,

ich habe mir die Antwort des VDSF duchgelesen - und manchmal frage ich mich, worüber wir uns aufregen. - Es ist vollkommen normal, dass ein Verband seine Mitglieder vertritt und dass Nichtmitglieder in einem Verein/Verband nichts zu sagen haben. - Eine Gewerkschaft vertritt auch nur die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder - ebenso ist das bei Parteien, im Sportverein etc. - Wer sich beteiligen will, dem stehen satzungsmäßige Wege offen, wer das für nicht ausreichend findet, der braucht nicht in einen Verein einzutreten bzw. der kann auch einen eigenen Verein auf die Beine stellen. Ich kann auch nicht einfach mir einen Fußball schnappen und bei uns auf den (vereinseigenen) Fußballplatz gehen und mit Kumpels kicken - ich werde sicher (mit Recht) vom Platz fliegen mit dem Hinweis, ich könne in den Verein eintreten und dann entweder in einer Mannschaft mitspielen oder eine Mannschaft gründen, die bei entsprechender Unterstützung dann auch ein Trainingsfenster auf dem Platz bekommt. - Warum soll das bei Anglern anders sein? 

Einige regen sich auf, dass ein Verband so ehrlich ist und sagt, dass er nur die Interessen seiner Mitglieder vertritt, so wie er sie über die satzungsmäßig vorgezeichneten Beschlusswege wahrnimmt. Wer eine andere Politik des VDSF anstreben will, der kann über Beschlüsse des Vereins - und bei entsprechenden Mehrheiten - der Landesverbände auch Einfluss auf den Bundesverband nehmen. - Eine Beschwerde im Internet bringt nichts, denn - das zeigt die aktive Beteiligung auch an diesem Thread - hier artikuliert nur eine Minderheit ihre Interessen. - Wieviele der Mitglieder des AB beteiligen sich aktiv denn an dem Thema - 50? - 100? Mehr sicher nicht - und das sind wieviel % der Anglerschaft? - Wieviel davon sind in einem Verein und sind bereit für ihre Meinung und Beteiligung sich auch außerhalb des Internet - also weit weg von der bequemen Couch - einzubringen? Warum sollte diese Gruppe die Meinungsführerschaft übernehmen? - Weil sie Recht haben wollen? - Weil sie am meisten in einem Forum posten? Wer Einfluss haben will, der muss Mehrheiten finden - gerade in der Politik, denn die Anglergesetze werden nicht in Foren gemacht, sondern von Parlamenten verabschiedet. Jeder der sich einmal um Mehrheiten bemüht hat, weiß, dass das viel Arbeit und extrem unbequem ist. 

Thomas, ich erkenne durchaus die Arbeit die Du Dir hier machst an - das kostet sicher viel Zeit und auch einiges an Finanzmitteln. Aber wie sieht es mit vielen anderen aus, die sich über die Zustände beklagen? - Wer von denen ist denn wirklich aktiv für seine Meinung um Mehrheiten zu finden?

Also beklagt Euch nicht nur, sondern bringt Euch ein an den Stellen, wo ihr was bewirken könnt.

Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

@ dpj_de:
Du hast leider in vielem recht.
Vor allem gerade was die Aktivität der Angler angeht.


> Also beklagt Euch nicht nur, sondern bringt Euch ein an den Stellen, wo ihr was bewirken könnt.



Auch das mit der Gewerkschaft ist ein gutes Beispiel:


> Eine Gewerkschaft vertritt auch nur die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder


Das kann man so sehen und auch so vertreten - vollkommen zu Recht!!!

Es gibt aber auch Leute die meinen, eine Gewerkschaft sollte nicht nur ihre momentanen Mitglieder vertreten, sondern auch für die Belange Arbeitsloser kämpfen - was nicht immer deckunsgleich sein muss.

Das ist ähnlich wie bei den politischen Parteien:
Weil sich viele abwenden von den Parteien, da sie sich mit ihren Interessen nicht mehr vertreten fühlen, werden sie eben auch nicht mehr mit ihren Interessen verteten. 

Formaldemokratisch/juristisch vollkommen zurecht kann dann aber eine relativ kleine Zahl an Menschen in den Parteien über den Rest der Bevölkerung bestimmen..

Wobei diese dann im Gegensatz zu den (Angler)Verbänden wenigstens noch bei entsprechenden allgemeinen, freien Wahlen über die Parteien abstimmen können.

Während der Angler ja nicht einmal diese Möglichkeit hat, aber hinnehmen muss, dass eine relative Minderheit auch die allgemeine Gesetzgebung beeinflusst.


Nicht umsonst weisen wir immer wieder darauf hin, dass der beste Weg immer der ist, direkt in den Verbänden seine Sache zu verteten (egal welche, Hauptsache der Angler rührt sich mal).

Und wir haben da auch nicht umsonst entsprechende Anleitungen schon mehrfach veröffentlicht, wie das grundsätzlich funktioniert, und weisen wie hier auch immer wieder darauf hin:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html

Wie in der "normalen" Politik kann man auch bei der Anglerpolitik die Leute  (leider) aber nicht zum jagen tragen.



Was man aber machen kann, ist durch das aufbringen und diskurieren  solcher Themen diese überhaupt einmal den Anglern bewusst zu machen.

Da darf und soll jeder seine Meinung haben und vertreten - wenn konträr, umso besser, da das dann eine Diskussion auch am Leben hält und dafür sorgt, dass immer mehr Leute das mitbekommen.

Wie viele davon sich dann später tatsächlich einmal in Vereinen oder Verbänden für ihre Sache einsetzen, kann man natürlich nicht mal im Ansatz erraten.

Ist es nur einer mehr als bisher, ist schon was gewonnen.


Wenn dann aber so ein wichtiges Thema wie die Fusion unserer beiden Dachverbände ansteht, die ja maßgeblich auch die Gesetzgebung für uns Angler mit beeinflussen, muss und soll in meinen Augen zum einen da breit informiert werden in welche Richtung das gehen soll - und zum anderen auch möglichst breit diskutiert werden darüber.

Und ich bin sehr froh über die gegensätzlichen Meinungen hier in der Diskussion - es wird immerhin mal auch abseits der doch im allgemeinen sehr abgeschotteten Verbandspolitik über solche Dinge geredet.


Und je mehr Leute sich "aufregen", desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass bisher nichtorganisierte sich organisieren um auch mitbestimmen zu können.

Und auch, dass Funktionäre in den Verbänden merken, dass man eben heute nicht mehr einfach alles unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit hinbekommen kann.


Und vielleicht überdenkt auch so mancher Funktionsträger in den Verbänden seine Position zu bestimmten Punkten auf Grund solcher Diskussionen???

Man kann das dann natürlich formal vollkommen zurecht als unberechtigte Einmischung in die Belange der Verbände sehen.

Man kann es auch als ein Stück gelebte Demokratie sehen, wenn man Menschen durch Diskussionen dazu bringen kann, sich mit solchen Themen überhaupt zu beschäftigen und vielleicht dann auch mal tätig zu werden.

Formal richtig ist sicherlich und eindeutig, dass niemand außer den in den Verbänden organisierten in den Verbänden zu bestimmen hat.

Ob ein Verband sich aber Meinungen von außen verschliesst oder öffnet, ob er sich ans rein formale hält oder bereit ist sich zu öffnen, das lässt dann auch tief blicken über das allgemeine Verständnis von Demokratie und Mitbestimmung.

Man kann entweder froh darüber sein, dass Themen breit diskutiert werden oder man fühlt sich halt in seinen Kreisen gestört...



Hier nochmal der Link zu den Antworten beider Präsidenten direkt nacheinander, in Wortlaut und Form so veröffentlicht wie zugesendet bekommen:
_____________________________________________
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Zitat dpj_de:

Also beklagt Euch nicht nur, sondern bringt Euch ein an den Stellen, wo  ihr was bewirken könnt.

Das Problem ist, dass nicht jeder Zeit,Lust und Engagement hat um den
beschwerlichen Weg durch die Instanzen zu beschreiten.
Es würde einfach viel zu lange dauern, etwas auf diesem Weg zu bewegen,
b.z.w. zu ändern.Und man kann nur erahnen, wieviel Unheil diese eindeutig gegen die Anglerschaft ausgerichtete Verbandspolitik, zwischenzeitlich bewirken mag!
Dass muss einfach schneller gehen,z.B. mit dem Werkzeug der Meinungsmache, welche hier im AB betrieben wird.
Da werden auch irgendwann die entsprechenden Funktionäre nicht mehr umhin kommen, die Meinung des "Volkes" zu respektieren!
Es gibt genug Beispiele in der Politik wie die Entscheidungsträger dazu gezwungen wurden, sich dem Unmut ihres "Volkes" zu stellen und eventuell bereits getroffene Entscheidungen revidiert werden.
Derzeit z.B. bei Stuttgart 21 zu sehen,dort wird gerade auch zurückgerudert und plötzlich von "Kompromissen" geredet. 
Wenn auch wahrscheinlich aus der Sorge um den Machterhalt heraus,aber
dieses wird ja auch den Verbandsfunktionären unterstellt.
Natürlich kann man öffentliche Demonstrationen(samt Polizeiprügel) nicht mit den Internet Aktivitäten eines ABoards vergleichen.
Aber es könnte z.B. dazu führen, über Unterschriftensammlung den Schritt aus dem Netz herauszu finden.
Wobei es z.B. eine Möglichkeit wäre die Werbepartner des Boards mit einzubinden, dabei könnten sie sich vielleicht mal erkenntlich zeigen, für die Kohle welche sie an den Anglern verdienen! (Ist nur so eine Idee von mir)
Eine E-Mail Aktion wäre auch möglich,allerdings ist da die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß,dass so
etwas als Spam betrachtet wird.Und außerdem hat ja nicht jeder betroffene Angler Inet.
Ich bin davon überzeugt,dass sich spätestens wenn diese Funktionäre nicht mehr nur mit gutmütigen Vereinswillis zu tun haben, auch Änderung
möglich sein wird.

Taxidermist


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



			
				Mohnert schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Herr Finkbeiner, die Anzahl meiner Vorgänger im Amt ist so gering, dass eine gute Übersicht vorhanden ist, zumal der VDSF in den vielen Jahrzehnten seines Bestehens immer für eine stabile Vertretung der im VDSF organisierten großen deutschen Anglerschaft gesorgt hat.



Wie man dieses Zitat nun mutwillig fehlinterpretiert und hier ausschlachtet, um damit unsinnige Behauptungen zu argumentieren, erinnert ja schon an die Rechtfertigung des Irak-Kriegs. Unglaublich #d



> Schnauze halten und zukucken. Ihr habt nix zu wünschen oder zu fordern. Ihr seid gar nicht existent. Nicht mal Dreck unter den Fingernägeln.



Welche Angler sind denn nicht organisiert? ... Leute
- die eh kaum angeln gehen
- die zu faul sind Arbeitsstunden zu leisten und sich ihren Dreck lieber von Vereinsmitgliedern wegtragen lassen
- die sich nicht für die Vereinsmeierei und organisierter Anglerkultur begeistern können

Diese Leute haben größtenteils auch überhaupt KEIN INTERESSE ihre Meinung durch einen Verband vertreten zu lassen.
Und warum überhaupt wird davon ausgegangen, dass die Wünsche/Forderungen von unorganisierten Anglern sich grundlegend von denen der organisierten Angler, (die laut Zitat vom VDSF vertreten werden) unterscheidet? 
Man organisiert sich ja eben, UM die Interessen überhaupt vertreten zu können. Als ob sich DAV und VDSF in der Nichtmitgliederbetreuung unterscheiden ... Satzung hin, Zitat von Mohnert her. Frage mich auch, wie der DAV nichtorganisierte Mitglieder praktisch vertritt? #c

Hier findet mal wieder die übliche Anglerboard'sche oder Thomas'sche Meinungsverzehrung mit Ralle'schen Stammtischparolen statt.

"In Ba-Wü hat sich der (autonome!) VDSF-Landesverband nicht gegen das Nachtangelverbot" -> Also ist der gesamte VDSF mit all seiner Arbeit und Mitgliederbetreuung schei*e.

Irgendein DAV-Funktionär hat einen guten Eindruck gemacht -> Also ist der ganze DAV klasse.

Dass der VDSF hier schlecht gemacht wird und der DAV hochgelobt stand doch schon vor Veröffentlichung der Antworten fest.
An ein paar extrem Negativ -/Positiv - Beispielen werden Sachverhalte angeblich unwiderlegbar begründet und damit wieder dein das Bild vom bösen VDSF und guten DAV aufgebaut.
Ich bin auch im DAV, zufrieden mit seiner Arbeit und könnte mir auch mir auch eine Fusion mit überwiegendem DAV-Charakter vorstellen. Aber die Art, wie hier gegen den VDSF argumentiert wird, finde ich nicht in Ordnung.
Das ist einfach nur oberflächliches Stammtischniveau und Schaumschlägerei.

mfg,
demo


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

@ dEmOhAmStEr3d:
Habe keinerlei Schwierigkeiten mit Deiner Meinung! 
Dass ich die dennoch nicht unbedingt teile, wird Dich nicht wundern ;-))



> In Ba-Wü hat sich der (autonome!) VDSF-Landesverband nicht gegen das Nachtangelverbot" -> Also ist der gesamte VDSF mit all seiner Arbeit und Mitgliederbetreuung schei*e.
> 
> Irgendein DAV-Funktionär hat einen guten Eindruck gemacht -> Also ist der ganze DAV klasse.


Dagegen möchte ich mich allerdings verwehren.

Ich gehe immer auf einzelne Punkte ein und ordne diese (soweit möglich) den jeweiligen Bundes/Landesverbänden zu..

Und habe nachweisbar mehrfach auch schon VdSF-Landesverbände gelobt!
Und auch schon nachweisbar DAV-Landesverbände kritisiert!!

Der Unterschied (seit Jahren, nicht erst jetzt aktuell):
Schreibt man wegen solcher Dinge die jeweiligen Bundesverbände an, kümmert sich der DAV drum und findet (meist) schnell und unkompliziert eine Lösung. Vom VdSF kriegt man nicht mal eine Eingangsbestätigung.


Und ja, ich finde den Politikansatz des DAV-Bund besser als den des VdSF-Bund.
Auch und gerade zum Beispiel deswegen, weil der DAV sich dafür einsetzen und den Landesverbänden helfen will, in allen Bundesländern unsinnige Restriktionen abzubauen, während der VdSF sagt, das sei alleine Sache der jeweiligen Landesverbände, und dass man nur auf Wunsch dieser auch tätig wird.

Das ist nunmal ein fundamentaler Unterschied der Herangehensweise, auch wenn man sich beide vollkommen zurecht zueigen machen kann.

Das habe ich auch immer klar geschrieben und dazu stehe ich auch jederzeit.

Das resultiert bei mir auch noch aus folgendem. 
Aber genau da gebe ich Dir auch ausdrücklich recht, dass es vollkommen richtig und legal ist, sich nur um die Belange der eigenen Mitglieder zu kümmern.


> Formal richtig ist sicherlich und eindeutig, dass niemand außer den in den Verbänden organisierten in den Verbänden zu bestimmen hat.
> 
> Ob ein Verband sich aber Meinungen von außen verschliesst oder öffnet, ob er sich ans rein formale hält oder bereit ist sich zu öffnen, das lässt dann auch tief blicken über das allgemeine Verständnis von Demokratie und Mitbestimmung.
> 
> Man kann entweder froh darüber sein, dass Themen breit diskutiert werden oder man fühlt sich halt in seinen Kreisen gestört...



Siehe dazu auch das gesamte Posting:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3099901&postcount=152







Hier nochmal der Link zu den Antworten beider Präsidenten direkt nacheinander, in Wortlaut und Form so veröffentlicht wie zugesendet bekommen:
_____________________________________________
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237


----------



## dpj_de (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Hallo Thomas,

sorry, aber es bestimmen in Deutschland nicht die Parteien sondern die Wähler! - Wären es die Parteien, die bestimmen, dann dürfte es keine Grünen geben! - Wir beide sind in einem Alter, in dem wir uns an die Anfangszeit der Grünen noch so halbwegs erinnern können. - Die fielen nicht aus dem Himmel/krochen aus der Hölle (je nach politscher Richtung bitte wählen) sondern entstanden aufgrund einer breiten Unzufriedenheit in Teilen der Bevölkerung über die Wahrnehmung spezifischer Interessen. In Bayern gibt es die Freien Wähler, die auch im Landtag sitzen, die sind auch aus der Bevölkerung hervorgegangen. 

Der Anfang waren immer ein paar Leute, die Mumm hatten und einen A*sch in der Hose und ihre Interessen formuliert haben und sich um Verbündete bemüht haben. Was wäre denn, wenn anstatt hier rumzulamtentieren ein Angelboard-Anglerverband entstehen würde? - Würde er wirklich die Interessen der breiten Mehrheit der Angler vertreten, dann hätte er sicher starken Zulauf. - Und sei es nur darum, dass die beiden bestehenden Verbände sich mehr um die Anliegen der Angler bemühen würden. - Der Umweltschutz kam nach dem entstehen der Grünen ganz plötzlich auch auf dei Agenda der CDU/CSU und sogar der FDP.

Nebenbei - solange in Süddeutschland kein Bedarf bei den Vereinen für einen Verbandswechsel besteht (und der entsteht bei den Mitgliedern der Vereine und nicht bei den Nichtmitgliedern) - solange wird auch der DAV keinen Fuß in Bayern auf den Boden bekommen. - Und solange kann der VDSF auch für sich in Anspruch nehmen die Interessen der (organisierten) Anglerschaft zu vertreten. Wem es also so wichtig ist, der sollte beginnen in den Vereinen zu informieren und für die entsprechenden Positionen zu werben. 

Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Was wäre denn, wenn anstatt hier rumzulamtentieren ein Angelboard-Anglerverband entstehen würde?


Das wäre ultima ratio, wenn ein zukünftig gemeinsamer Verband in eine nicht gewollte Richtung gehen würde. Denn dann würde ja im Gegensatz zu heute eine zumindest mögliche Alternative fehlen.

Viel besser wäre es natürlich, da einen breiten Konsens zu finden statt weiterer Zersplitterung.



> Wem es also so wichtig ist, der sollte beginnen in den Vereinen zu informieren und für die entsprechenden Positionen zu werben.


Da ist doch genau das Forum im Anglerboard hervorragend geeignet, um das nicht nur verbands/vereinsintern zu disktuieren, sondern übergreifend, transparent und öffentlich!!
Es dürften ja immerhin wohl so um 70% der Mitglieder des Forums bei uns in beiden Verbänden organisiert sein.


Das könnte dann analog z. B. der von Dir hier beschreibene erste Schritt sein:


> Der Anfang waren immer ein paar Leute, die Mumm hatten und einen A*sch in der Hose und ihre Interessen formuliert haben und sich um Verbündete bemüht haben


Wobei mir wie gesagt lieber wäre, das in einem starken gemeinsamen Verband hinzubekommen, als tatsächlich (im Notfall) dann wieder Kräfte zersplittern zu müssen.





Hier nochmal der Link zu den Antworten beider Präsidenten direkt nacheinander, in Wortlaut und Form so veröffentlicht wie zugesendet bekommen:
_____________________________________________
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237


----------



## Big Man (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Nach dem ich mich hier durchgeackert habe und natürlich auch einiges nur überflogen habe will ich trotzdem meinen Senf dazu geben.

Erstens ich bin im VDSF-Verein organisiert, deswegen nicht zwangläufig mit allem einverstanden. Auch bei uns gibt es sachen die ich Quatsch finde aber demokratisch bestimmt wurden.
Der Grund für die Mitgliedschaft ist einfach, weil der Verband einen Gewässerpool in meinem Bereich hat und ich somit einfach und kostengünstig 60 Gewässer beangeln kann und der DAV keine/kaum Gewässer in meiner Nähe hat.
Außerdem hat die Vereinsmeierei im Sinne jeder Verein ein Gewässer und ja kein Fremder Angler, aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn. Denn auch wenn ich jeden Tag angeln könnte und auch was fangen würde bekomme ich die 60 Gewässer nicht leer. Außerdem liebe ich die Vielfalt an Gewässern bei uns.

Dann sollte man auch mal unterscheiden zwischen Verband und Verein.
Nach meinem Verständnis hat ein Verein Mitglieder, Menschen, und vertritt deren Interesse.
Ein Verband hat nur Vereine als Mitglieder und vertritt die Mehrheit derer Interessen.

Damit ergibt sich für mich, dass deine Forderung Thomas vollkommner quatsch ist Mitglied in einem Verband zu sein, Sorry.

Bei uns in Thüringen gibt es 3 Landesangelverbände 2x DAV und 1 VDSF.
Warum wissen die Götter.
Nach meinem Eindruck ist es bei uns der VDSF derjenige der ein Zusammenwachsen vorantreibt um gemeinsam für die Thüringer Anglerschaft, hier ist nicht die Rede von organiesiert oder nicht, etwas zu erreichen. Bei uns blokieren die 3 Verbände gegenseitig denn man nuss ja zeigen das die anderen Falsch liegen.
Wer nun genau angefangen hat nicht mehr mit dem anderen zu spielen ist kaum mehr festzustellen da alle den Finger auf den anderen zeigen.
Ich versuche an Informationen von beide Seiten zu kommen aber das ist Schwierig auch im Zeitalter des Internets. Unser Verband ist da sehr zurückhaltend. Ich wünschte es wäre anders.

Das Herr Mohnert nür für seine Mitglieder arbeitet ist Seine Einstellung und entspricht seinem Verbandspolitischen Interesse.
Das er sich angegriffen fühlt und versucht mit deinen Fehlern zu argumentieren ist ein Kommunikatives Versagen und zeigt seine Schwächen aber auch hier im Board ist das bei Euch nicht viel anders.
Ich weiß zwar wie es richtig geht nur fehlt auch bei mir immer die ruhe vorher zu überlegen was ich sage und die Gefühle gehen mit mir durch.
Doch leider bekommt man den Eindruck die Mods sind alle gegen den VDSF. Was sicher sehr einseitig ist da sich ja immer nur bestimmte Mods um bestimmte Themen kümmern und die dann sicher auch an dem Thema mehr interesse zeigen als die anderen. Egal ich kann mit eurer Meinung leben.

Aber es zeigt sich das ein gemeinsamer Verband vorteile für alle Angler bietet da wir in der Politik mehr macht hätten. Das es da immer zu demokratischen Kompromissen kommen muss ist logisch. 
Ich glaube das die meisten Interessen der Organisierten Angler mit den der nichtorganisierten auseinader gehen. Deswegen ist die Formulierung des DAV sicher die diplomatischere aber aus meiner Sicht auch kein Streitpunkt für die Fusion da Herr Mohnert sicher nicht allein entscheidet.

Ich würde auch gerne mehr ändern aber habe nicht die Zeit mehr zu machen und Verbandarbeit leisten aber das lässt meine Zeit und meine Einstellung nicht zu.
Somit versuche ich für meine Leute eine gute Vertretung zu sein und hoffe es gelingt mir immer.

Messt den Bundes VDSF nicht nur an der Vergangenheit und  seinen Fehlern, lasst ihn sich entwickeln mit dem Blick nach vorn.
Vielleicht versucht Ihr nicht nur mit Vowürfen zu Argumentieren um den  Gegenüber nicht in die Verteidigung zu setzten. Aber trotzdem sollt ihr  kritisch bleiben und Missstände ansprechen denn sonst kommen wir nicht  weiter.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Big Man schrieb:


> Erstens *ich bin im VDSF-Verein organisiert*, deswegen nicht zwangläufig mit allem einverstanden. Auch bei uns gibt es sachen die ich Quatsch finde aber demokratisch bestimmt wurden.
> *Der Grund für die Mitgliedschaft ist einfach, weil der Verband einen Gewässerpool in meinem Bereich hat *und ich somit einfach und kostengünstig 60 Gewässer beangeln kann und der DAV keine/kaum Gewässer in meiner Nähe hat.
> .




Ja Bernd, 
dann geht es Dir wie uns in M/V. Wir wurden nach der Wende durch irgendwelche Funktionäre in den VDSF überführt.
Den Gewässerpool bewirtschaftete ja die vielen Jahre vorher der DAV.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

@ Big Man:
Danke für Deinen Beitrag.

Dazu einige Anmerkungen:


			
				Big Man schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Verband hat nur Vereine als Mitglieder und vertritt die Mehrheit derer Interessen.


Das ist faktisch falsch, da es in mehreren Landesverbänden bereits die Möglichkeit der Einzelmitgliedschaft für Angler schon gibt bzw. (VdSF-Schleswig Holstein) momentan darüber diskutiert wird.



			
				Big Man schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns in Thüringen gibt es 3 Landesangelverbände 2x DAV und 1 VDSF.
> Warum wissen die Götter....
> 
> .....Bei uns blokieren die 3 Verbände gegenseitig denn man nuss ja zeigen das die anderen Falsch liegen.....


Genau wegen sowas war ja meine Frage an beide Präsidenten, in wie weit ein zukünftig gemeinsamer Bundesverband versucht die Landesverbände in eine gemeinsame, angelpolitische Haltung mitzunehmen um dann möglichst bundesweit unsinnige Restriktionen versuchen abzuschaffen. 
Die Antworten sind nachlesbar..



			
				Big Man schrieb:
			
		

> Doch leider bekommt man den Eindruck die Mods sind alle gegen den VDSF.


Bitte unterscheiden (auch wenns schwerfällt;-)):
Ein Mod arbeitet rein ehrenamtlich um das Forum in vernünftigen Bahnen am laufen zu halten und jeder von den Mods kann, darf und soll seine eigene Meinung vertreten.

Dass wir von der redaktionellen Seite her eine klare Vorstellung haben, wie Angelpolitik gemacht werden sollte (oder nicht), das stimmt dagegen und auch dazu steht jeder von uns.
Redaktionell kann jeder als Autor bei uns mitmachen, das hat nix mit Mod oder nicht zu tun.
Und nach ie vor bieten wir jedem an, auch Beiträge zu bringen, die von unserer redaktionellen Meinung abweichen!
Das haben wir schon *seit Jahren *auch immer *ALLEN!! Verbänden und Vereinen  *angboten.
Wer das wahrgenommen hat oder nicht, ist jederzeit nachlesbar bei uns..





			
				Big Man schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es zeigt sich das ein gemeinsamer Verband vorteile für alle Angler bietet da wir in der Politik mehr macht hätten.


Das stimmt zum einen vollkommen!
Zum anderen birgt es aber auch die Gefahr, dass auf Grund dessen, dass es dann nur noch einen Verband gibt, dieser dann Entscheidungen trifft, vertritt und beim Gesetzgeber versucht in Politik umzusetzen, die vielleicht dann den Anglen nicht mehr gefallen - hatten wir ja schon zu Genüge und brauche ich hier nicht zu wiederholen.

Diese Gefahr scheint ja eher größer denn kleiner zu werden, wenn man liest, dass mancher formaldemokratisch/juristisch vollkommen zu Recht Verbandspolitik rein intern betrachtet und sich weigert, Wünsche oder Anregungen von außen überhaupt zuzulassen bzw. dies gar für rechtswidrig hält.



			
				Big Man schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht versucht Ihr nicht nur mit Vowürfen zu Argumentieren um den Gegenüber nicht in die Verteidigung zu setzten.


Ausser jetzt in der aktuellen Situation auf Grund der Fusion hat der VdSF leider eben noch nie in 10 Jahren Anglerboard auf Anfragen geantwortet oder die Kommunikation gesucht. Da ist es dann schwer, etwas in Bewegung zu bringen, wenn man den anderen nicht "reizt".



			
				Big Man schrieb:
			
		

> Aber trotzdem sollt ihr kritisch bleiben und Missstände ansprechen denn sonst kommen wir nicht weiter.


Werden wir!




Hier nochmal der Link zu den Antworten beider Präsidenten direkt nacheinander, in Wortlaut und Form so veröffentlicht wie zugesendet bekommen:
_____________________________________________
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237


----------



## Big Man (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja Bernd,
> dann geht es Dir wie uns in M/V. Wir wurden nach der Wende durch irgendwelche Funktionäre in der VDSF überführt.
> Den Gewässerpool bewirtschaftete ja die vielen Jahre vorher der DAV.#h



Ja aber diese Einstellung "viele Gewässer für alle" ist eben bei unseren Landesverband Gott sei dank erhalten geblieben.

Ob sich da die anderen VDSF Landesverbände oder der Bundesverband ein Beispiel nimmt, ist sicher fraglich aber vielleicht machen die guten Beispiele Schule.

Wir sollten nach vorn sehen und alle unseren Teil dazu beirtagen das es besser wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Welche Angler sind denn nicht organisiert? ... Leute
> - die eh kaum angeln gehen
> - die zu faul sind Arbeitsstunden zu leisten und sich ihren Dreck lieber von Vereinsmitgliedern wegtragen lassen
> - die sich nicht für die Vereinsmeierei und organisierter Anglerkultur begeistern können
> ...




Soziales Denken und Handeln ist in unserem Land halt nicht besonders ausgeprägt. Ebensowenig wie das blicken über den Tellerrand. Unsoziale Denkweise verleitet dann schon mal dazu, andere Meinungen - insbesondere wenn sie mit Verzicht, Einschränkung oder der Aufgabe von Besitzständen verbunden ist - als Stammtischparole zu bezeichenen.
Unsoziale Denkweise wird auch gerne akzeptiert, wenn eine aktuelle Entwicklung den eigenen Interessen entgegenkommt. Zumindest untereinander derer, die von einer solchen Entwicklung profitieren oder deren Grundhaltung sie entspricht.

In Deinem ersten Absatz wirfst Du alle unorganisierten Angler in einen Topf. Natürlich gibt es nicht wenige, die einfach nur angeln wollen und sich für Vereine oder Verbände nicht interessieren. Und aus denen wird dann der unorganisierte Angler durchweg als uninteressiert dargestellt.

Ich bin sehr sicher, dass das Verhältnis organisierte Angler - unorganisierte Angler extrem von der Möglichkeit beeinflusst wird, ob man sich überhaupt organisieren kann !!

In weitem Umkreis meines Wohnortes wirst Du kaum einen vernünftigen Verein finden, der bereit ist noch weitere Angler aufzunehmen. Und diejenigen die es tun, haben als Vereinsgewässer ein paar kleine Forellenteiche unter 1 Ha. und/oder verlangen Aufnahmegebühren zwischen 150 und 300 € plus Jahresbeiträge zwischen 150 und 400 €. Die ganz noblen Vereine mal außen vorgelassen. 
Der Angler ist in aller Regel, wenn er überhaupt aufgenommen wird, min. 300 € los um überhaupt einem Verein beitreten zu können. Und es ist beileibe nicht gesagt, dass das Vereinsgewässer in unmittelbarer Nähe des Wohnortes ist. Einfache Fahrstrecken von 25 Km aufwärts sind durchaus normal.

Ich denke es ist nicht besonders sozial, solchen Anglern vorzuwerfen, dass sie nicht in der Lage sind, min. 300 € auszugeben, sondern diese lieber zur Sicherung des Lebensunterhaltes investieren. Wobei ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass die Zahl derer in Zukunft noch steigen wird.


Es ist mindestens genauso unsozial zu behaupten, ein Anglerverband sei nur für seine Mitglieder da. 

Das kann man vertreten, wenn die Aktionen und Handlungen eins Verbandes nur die eigenen Mitglieder betreffen. Das ist im Falle der Angelverbände ganz sicher nicht der Fall. Alles, was von und durch Verbände angestoßen, initiiert, unterstützt oder umgesetzt wird, betriftt auch den nicht organisierten Angler. 
Und ganz selbstverständlich haben die Verbände die Interessen *aller* Angler zu berücksichtigen. Denn ihr Wirken schlägt auf *alle *Angler durch.

Und da ist, ganz neutral aus der Historie, aus der jüngeren Vergangenheit und aus den aktuellen Handlungen und Verlautbarungen heraus, der DAV der mit Abstand sozialere Verband. 

Menschen, die den Kampf für liberalere und sozialere Strukturen als Schaumschlägerei und Stammtischparolen abtun, das mein Lieber, sind im meinem Augen die wahren Schaumschläger und Stammtischler. 

Frei nach dem Motto: Was interessiert mich, wie es anderen geht. Hauptsache meine Ideologie wird getragen und meine Pfründe sind gesichert.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Big Man schrieb:


> *Ja aber diese Einstellung "viele Gewässer für alle" ist eben bei unseren Landesverband Gott sei dank erhalten geblieben.*
> 
> Ob sich da die anderen VDSF Landesverbände oder der Bundesverband ein Beispiel nimmt, ist sicher fraglich aber vielleicht machen die guten Beispiele Schule.
> 
> Wir sollten nach vorn sehen und alle unseren Teil dazu beitragen das es besser wird.




Bei uns auch.:m

Trotzdem wäre es mir pers.(und den Anglern in meinem Bekanntenkreis) lieber, wir würden uns wieder dem DAV anschliessen. Nach jetzigem Stand der Dinge, also mit bevorstehender Fusion, sollten die Grundsätze des DAV in einem gemeinsamen Verband bestimmend sein.|wavey:

Die Wertung für die schlechteste Anglerpolitik führt jedenfalls der VDSF an.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

aus
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3100048&postcount=160 :


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Big Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir machen aber gerade nochmal das für alle Verbände, deren Gliederungen und auch die Vereine geltende kostenlose Angebot, verbands/vereinsübergreifend die Angler bei uns zu informieren und auch diskutieren zu lassen.

Das haben wir zwar wirklich schon oft seit Jahren gemacht, vielleicht bringt diese emotionale Diskusson jetzt ein paar mehr dazu, das auch zu nutzen (und sei es nur zum uns "contra geben" - Auch das wäre noch besser als Kommunikationsverweigerung!).

Eine weitere diesbezügliche Mail wird heute oder morgen noch an beide Bundesverbände gehen, mit der Bitte um Weiterleitung dieses selbstveständlich kostenlosen Angebotes an die Verbandsgliederungen und Vereine.. 




Hier nochmal der Link zu den Antworten beider Präsidenten direkt nacheinander, in Wortlaut und Form so veröffentlicht wie zugesendet bekommen:
_____________________________________________
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Big Man schrieb:


> Nach meinem Eindruck ist es bei uns der VDSF derjenige der ein Zusammenwachsen vorantreibt um gemeinsam für die Thüringer Anglerschaft, hier ist nicht die Rede von organiesiert oder nicht, etwas zu erreichen.
> 
> 
> Doch leider bekommt man den Eindruck die Mods sind alle gegen den VDSF. Was sicher sehr einseitig ist da sich ja immer nur bestimmte Mods um bestimmte Themen kümmern und die dann sicher auch an dem Thema mehr interesse zeigen als die anderen. Egal ich kann mit eurer Meinung leben.



Ich habe bereits mehrfach betont, dass ich absolut gegen den VdSF bin. Daran ändert meine Tätigkeit als Mod hier nichts. Ich bin ganz bestimmt nicht der Typ, der sein Fähnlein nach dem Wind ausrichtet und würde nicht anders argumentieren, wenn die generelle Ausrichtung des AB´s für den VdSF sprechen würde. 

Was aber immer gerne übersehen wird, ist dass mein Widerwillen gegen den Bundesverband geht, und nicht um die Landesverbände. Ein VdSF Bundesverband mit der Ausrichtung z.B. des Landesverbandes SH hätte durchaus meine Zustimmung. Ein solcher wie z.b. der in Bayern natürlich nicht. 

Es ist der Bundesverband, der die angelpolitische Richtung vorgibt, resp. die Vorgaben für die Landesverbände entwickeln muss. Und das würde unter einem VdSF gesteuerten Bundesverband zum Nachteil der Angler geschehen. So wie es in der Vergangenheit und bis zum heutigen Tage war und ist.


----------



## angler1996 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

@Professor
nur zu meinem Verständnis: warum zurück? was ist 
praktisch/aktuell schlecht am VdSF bei euch?
Gruß A.


----------



## Carras (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Nun ja,

Hmm Der VDSF Präsident hat es ja erläutert.
Trotz allem haben in den aller meisten Themen immer noch die Länder die Hoheit auf den Bestimmungen im jeweiligen Bundesland , der VDSF könne da ja nix dran ändern.

Dann stellt sich mir die Frage, in wie weit, ein oder auch zwei Dachverbände Sinn machen, wenn auf Landesebene wieder in versch. Anglerklassen aufgeteilt, unterschiedliche BEstimmungen herrschen und man daran ja eh nix ändern könne.

Im einen Bundesland darf man Nachtangeln, im anderen nicht. Dann darf man "dort" Setzkescher verwenden, "wo anders" wieder nicht?
Wo liegt der Grund dafür, daß z.B. die Angler in allen Bundesländern über Nacht Angeln dürfen, aber in BW und im Saarland nicht?
In anderen Bundesländern funktioniert das mit dem Nachtangeln, warum soll das z.B. in BW nicht funktionieren? Sind wir hier schlechtere Angler?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Wir erarbeiten gerade die Nachfragen zu den Antworten der Präsidenten,  weil uns wegen  deutlich differendierender Aussagen auch genau solche Dinge interessieren:


			
				Carras schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm Der VDSF Präsident hat es ja erläutert.
> Trotz allem haben in den aller meisten Themen immer noch die Länder die Hoheit auf den Bestimmungen im jeweiligen Bundesland haben, der VDSF könne da ja nix dran ändern.
> 
> Dann stellt sich mir die Frage, in wie weit ein oder auch zwei Dachverbände Sinn machen, wenn auf Landesebene wieder in versch. Anglerklassen aufgeteilt wird und man daran ja nix ändern könne.



Weil es schon wichtig ist für uns Angler, zu wissen, welche Haltung sich da in einem zukünftigen Bundesverband durchsetzen wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



angler1996 schrieb:


> @Professor
> nur zu meinem Verständnis: warum zurück? was ist
> praktisch/aktuell schlecht am VdSF bei euch?
> Gruß A.




Die Ansichten und Handlungsweisen des Bundesverbandes VDSF und speziell seiner hochrangigen Vertreter(genauer brauche ich wohl nicht werden . . ). 


Mit dem kann sich doch keiner, der Angler mit Herz und Seele ist ernsthaft identifizieren.
Es sei denn er ist nebenbei auch noch in sämtlichen anderen Naturschutzverbänden organisiert.

Beispiele für anglerunfreundliches Verhalten findest du genug in den Trööt rund um das Thema VDSF der letzten Zeit.|wavey:


----------



## gründler (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Bei einigen post hier,merkt man das ca.22 Jahre Gehirnwäsche früchte trägt.

Wenn meine Angestellten gegen mich arbeiten würden,bringt mir das nur Kosten und Ärger ein und nen schlechten ruf meines Betriebes,also raus damit und neue einstellen zu den ich* Vertrauen* habe.

Das gleiche macht der so tolle Verband,gegen die inter.arbeiten,die er eigentlich unterstützen sollte,und da kann man froh sein das es Leute gibt die dieses aufdecken.....und sagen Stopp so geht es nicht weiter.

Im übrigen egal wo man hinhört Hegefischen Vereine...fast alle maulen über diese Machenschaften,daher sollten einige froh sein das es Angler,im Amt stehende...... gibt die die fresse auch mal aufmachen,und nicht wie 98% nur sagen und was kann ich dafür...mir doch egal.....aber gleichzeitig was von Gemeinsamkeit macht stark reden.

Und ja ich bin auch einer der damals wie heute unter diesen Machenschaften leiden muß und ich bin einer von vielen der sagt *VDSF =* *Verbieten Der Sportfischerei,*sollte nicht Angler vertreten sondern bei Petraa und Nabu mehr Hände drücken und weiter Heucheln. 

Damals hieß es 1989/90 wir werden für euch kämpfen..........und was haben sie gemacht,Nabu und co. die Hand gereicht die empfehlungen dieser übernommen und die Angler als Stift hingestellt und bis Dato wurden wir vom Stift zum Hivi gemacht.


Hier mal ein zitat,wie es immer öfter zu hören ist. 



kati48268 schrieb:


> Finke, ich respektiere natürlich deine persönlichen Erfahrungen und die daraus resultierende Einschätzung.
> 
> Da mir diese Erfahrung fehlt, ich außer: ab und an Verbandsblättchen, Pressemeldungen, etc. eigentlich nix von denjenigen Obersten höre, die ich mit meinen Beiträgen bezahle, kann ich mich nur an das halten, was ich lese.
> 
> ...


 

lg


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Carras schrieb:


> Nun ja,
> 
> Hmm Der VDSF Präsident hat es ja erläutert.
> Trotz allem haben in den aller meisten Themen immer noch die Länder die Hoheit auf den Bestimmungen im jeweiligen Bundesland , der VDSF könne da ja nix dran ändern.



Ganz so einfach ist das leider nicht.

Schau, der VdSF Bund hat zum Beispiel mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder eine Dfinition erarbeutet, wie das Thema Wettfischen unter dem Aspekt des Tierschutzes zu sehen ist. Herausgekommen ist (Wertfrei) eine juristisch nicht angreifbare Definition des Gemeinschaftsfischens.
Weiter bezieht der VdSF ganz klar Stellung zum Thema C&R.

Die beiden Punkte sollen nur mal als Beispiel dafür dienen, wie ein Bundesverband wirken kann. Wir lassen jetzt mal ganz bewusst außer acht, ob diese beiden Beispiele zeitgemäß oder Anglerfreundlich sind.

Diese Verlautbarungen des VdSF sind nicht bindend für die Landesverbände und auch nicht für die Vereine. Jeder kann also machen was er will.

Allerdings nur theoretisch. Denn es ist sonnenklar, dass ein Verein oder Landesverband, sollte er gegen die Ausarbeitungen des Bundesverbandes agieren, im einem Rechtsstreit keinerlei Unterstützung erwarten kann. Im Gegenteil, für die evtl. Klägerseite wäre es ein starkes Argument, dass der Beklagte ( Verein,Verband) sogar gegen die Maßnahmen des eigenen Bundesverbandes verstoßen hat.

In so fern unterliegen Vereine und Landesverbände schon einem gewissen Zwang. Das ist ja durchaus z.B. an den Entnahmevorgaben vieler Vereinsgewässer abzuleiten, wo der entsprechende Verein nichts riskieren will und im Sinne des VdSF Bundesverbandes reagiert.


----------



## Big Man (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Big Man:
> Danke für Deinen Beitrag.
> 
> Dazu einige Anmerkungen:
> ...



Wusste ich nicht, entspricht zwar nicht meinen Vorstellungen denn dann hate der einzelne Angler das selbe stimmrecht wie ein Verein und das finde ich ungerecht.



> Bitte unterscheiden (auch wenns schwerfällt;-)):
> Ein Mod arbeitet rein ehrenamtlich um das Forum in vernünftigen Bahnen am laufen zu halten und jeder von den Mods kann, darf und soll seine eigene Meinung vertreten.



Ja das ist mir klar aber Ihr prägt doch ein Bild was von anderen wahrgenommen wird und diese Wahrnehmung ist meist nicht vollständig. Das sollte auch keine Kritik an eurer Meinung sein



> Zum anderen birgt es aber auch die Gefahr, dass auf Grund dessen, dass es dann nur noch einen Verband gibt, dieser dann Entscheidungen trifft, vertritt und beim Gesetzgeber versucht in Politik umzusetzen, die vielleicht dann den Anglen nicht mehr gefallen - hatten wir ja schon zu Genüge und brauche ich hier nicht zu wiederholen.
> 
> Diese Gefahr scheint ja eher größer denn kleiner zu werden, wenn man liest, dass mancher formaldemokratisch/juristisch vollkommen zu Recht Verbandspolitik rein intern betrachtet und sich weigert, Wünsche oder Anregungen von außen überhaupt zuzulassen bzw. dies gar für rechtswidrig hält.



Diese Gefahr habe ich leider übersehen, aber wie Du schn geschrieben hast vertraue ich hier auch auf die Mehrheit die mitgestaltet.



> Ausser jetzt in der aktuellen Situation auf Grund der Fusion hat der VdSF leider eben noch nie in 10 Jahren Anglerboard auf Anfragen geantwortet oder die Kommunikation gesucht. Da ist es dann schwer, etwas in Bewegung zu bringen, wenn man den anderen nicht "reizt".



Ich sagte ja bereits mir geht es genauso obwohl ich weis wie es besser gehen könnte. Aber am schwersten fällt es einem wenn man mit Leidenschaft an einem Thema ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Wusste ich nicht, entspricht zwar nicht meinen Vorstellungen denn dann hate der einzelne Angler das selbe stimmrecht wie ein Verein und das finde ich ungerecht.


Ich weiss nicht wie das in den einzelnen Verbänden mit dem Stimmrecht ist (ob Einzelangler das überhaupt haben).

Da aber in den meisten Verbänden das Stimmrecht eh an der Zahl der jeweiligen Mitglieder in den Mitgliedsvereinen festgemacht ist, kann man heute sowas problemlos auch für Einzelangler regeln:
Die Zahl der Einzelangler ergibt die Stimmenzahl.

Diese wird bei den Abstimmungen (geht ganz einfach und kostengünstig z. B.  übers Netz) entsprechend des Abstimmungsverhaltens der abstimmenden Einzelangler in die eigentliche Abstimmung mit eingebracht.

Das muss man (als Verband) nur wollen, das ist alles kein Problem - auch nicht als Bundesverband..




Hier nochmal der Link zu den Antworten beider Präsidenten direkt nacheinander, in Wortlaut und Form so veröffentlicht wie zugesendet bekommen:
_____________________________________________
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237


----------



## Blauzahn (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

In unserem Verband ist die  Mandatszahl an die Mitgliederzahl gebunden.
So hat ein kleiner Verein mit 10-30 Mitgliedern ein Mandat, der Großverein mit 200 Mitgliedern dagegen 2-3 Mandate.
Das Stimmrecht eines Einzelmitglieds gibt es nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Siehe oben:
Sollte heute kein Problem sein, das zu regeln (wenn man denn will..)


----------



## Big Man (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Da hast du recht Thomas, ich hatte nur ein anderes Verständnis von Verband.

Nochmal zu meinen Äußerungen zu den Mods. Ich will euch nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren und schon garnicht eure Meinung ändern. 
Ich denke bloß das nicht jeder so differenziert und ehrenamtliche Verantwortung mit Eigentum gleichsetzt, leider. 

Ich glaube Ihr werdet das Bild nicht los das "Ihr" das Board seit auch wenn es nicht so ist. Ihs sollt auf jeden Fall eure Meinung darstellen und vielleicht ist der Weg der Povokation der richtige, ich wünsche es mir im Interesse aller.

Zum Bundesverband gehen wir vielleicht in vielen Ansichten Konform.
Aber das was Ihr vom Bund erwartet, fordert zum großen Teil unser Landes-VDSF schon seit einiger Zeit.
Da sehe ich mich schon vertreten aber ich weiß auch das er auf Bundesebene nur eine Stimme hat und es demokratisch damit schwierig wird. Unser Geschäftsführer ist deswegen auch im 12er Rat und konnte einfluss nehmen. Wie weit der reicht weiß ich nicht genau.

Ich hoffe die Zeit der alten Funktionäre ist gekommen und die Neuen werden es besser machen.


----------



## Blauzahn (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

@ BigMan

In Thüringen ist der VDSF Landesverband sehr aktiv und macht eine gute Arbeit, soweit ich das aus dem Nachbarfreistaat und durch Vereinskontakte in die Saalfelder Ecke beurteilen kann.

Ich stimme dir zu, dass ein pauschaliertes Verurteilen des VDSF wenig zielführend ist, da besonders im Osten (MV und THUE) anglerfreundlichere Politik gemacht wird.
Das liegt u.a. aber auch an den unterschiedlichen Startbedingungen 1990, welche ganz andere Besitzverhältnisse / Pachtverträge in puncto Gewässer ergaben. 
Während im Altbundesgebiet, durch Eigentumsrechte gar kein anderer Weg, als die Zerklüftung der Gewässerstruktur auf Landkreisebene (bereits vor vielen Jahren) möglich war, gab es bei uns eine "vollen Pool", welcher durch immensen persönlichen Einsatz in den Landes- und Regionalverbänden erhalten und durch aktive Arbeit der Vereine noch heute vorhanden ist.

Hier zeigt die Diskussion ganz klar, wer wo, welche Erfahrungen gemacht hat und verschiedene Reaktionen sind deshalb für mich auch nachvollziehbar, was aber  keineswegs bedeutet, dass man alles was vom DAV-Bund kommuniziert wird Gesetz ist....
da gibt es auch noch einige Landesverbände, welche hohes Stimmpotential haben |wavey:


----------



## Fischer am Inn (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Hallo zusammen,

es wird hier so getan als wäre der VDSF die übergeordnete, weisungsbefugte Zentralinstanz, die fischereiliche Grundsätze entwickelt und diese dann per Dekret den vermeintlich nachgeordneten Landesverbänden mitteilt. Das entspricht nicht den Tatsachen. Ganz im Gegenteil ist es so, dass der VDSF das Arbeitswerkzeug der Landesverbände ist und deren Gemeinschaftsbeschlüsse und -wünsche auf Bundesebene umzusetzen hat. Und genau so hat es auch der VDSF in seinem Antwortschreiben dargestellt. Außerdem ist Fischereirecht Ländersache und kann von da her gar nicht bundeseinheitlich geregelt werden.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Außerdem ist Fischereirecht Ländersache und kann von da her gar nicht bundeseinheitlich geregelt werden


Stimmt

Aber man kann als Bundesverband offensiv daran arbeiten, dass Unfug und Restriktionen wie Rückwurfverbot, Setzkeschervebot, Nachtangelverbot etc. in* allen*! Ländern abgeschafft werden.

Dafür dann (auch gemeinsam mit den Landesverbänden) Richtlinien erarbeiten, entsprechende Gutachten in Auftrag gegen und eine klare Linie vorgeben, an der sich die Landesverbände dann orientieren können.

Das Tierschutzgesetz ist zum Beispiel ein Bundesgesetz.

Da kann nicht nur, da *muss* dann in meinen Augen ein Bundesverband mit dem zuständigen Ministerium Grundlagen erarbeiten, damit ein mit dem Tierschutzgesetz kompatibles und rechtssicheres Angeln möglich ist.

Wie zum Beispiel beim zurücksetzen von Fischen.

Wenn es der Bundesverband schaffen könnte, mit den Landesverbänden zusammen zu beschliessen, dass als einheitliche Linie in allen Ländern versucht werden soll, z. B. folgenden Passus in den Landesgesetzen  aufzunehmen, wäre das doch klasse:


> Kann ein Angler einen gefangenen Fisch - im Rahmen der Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße sowie der Regelungen der Gewässerbewirtschafter - auf Grund von Größe oder Art nicht für sich sinnvoll verwerten, muss er ihn (laut TSG) unversehrt zurücksetzen.


Mit einem solchen Passus ist zum einen vernünftiger Hege der Gewässer und Fischbestände der Weg bereitet, zum anderen sind damit die Angler vor den ungerechtfertigten Anzeigen der spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierer wegen C+R gefeit - dann auch in Bayern, wo heute jeder, der nicht jeden gefangenen Fisch abknüppelt (bei Fischen mit Schonmaß, Schonzeit und Fangbegrenzung im Rahmen dieser Bestimmungen, bei allen anderen Arten *MUSS* jeder Fisch abgeknüppeklt werden), tatsächlich gegen das Landesrecht verstösst.



Das wäre zielführende, am Anlger orientierte Politik, wie ich sie von einem Bundesverband erwarte (ob von den jetzigen oder einem zukünftig gemeinsamen)..




Hier nochmal der Link zu den Antworten beider Präsidenten direkt nacheinander, in Wortlaut und Form so veröffentlicht wie zugesendet bekommen:
_____________________________________________
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237


----------



## Maui (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



dpj_de schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Eine Gewerkschaft vertritt auch nur die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder


Schon mal bei einer Leiharbeitsfirma gewesen oder im Gaststättengewerbe, gibt es Firmen die nur an Gewerkschaftsmitglieder Tariflöhne zahlen nicht aber an Nichtmitglieder (..könnte mir nur vorstellen das Nichtmitglieder mehr verdienen|supergri




> Ich kann auch nicht einfach mir einen Fußball schnappen und bei uns auf den (vereinseigenen) Fußballplatz gehen und mit Kumpels kicken - ich werde sicher (mit Recht) vom Platz fliegen mit dem Hinweis, ich könne in den Verein eintreten und dann entweder in einer Mannschaft mitspielen oder eine Mannschaft gründen, die bei entsprechender Unterstützung dann auch ein Trainingsfenster auf dem Platz bekommt. - Warum soll das bei Anglern anders sein?


 
Oder ich könnte eine Tageskarte kaufen (... oder den Bolzplatz benutzen) wäre doch schade wenn nur Leute Fußball spielen könnten die einem Verein angeschlossen sind.

Ich habe nichts gegen deinen Beitrag und nur wer den Mund aufmacht (und das an der richtigen Stelle) kann was bewegen! Aber deine Vergleiche hinken, meiner Meinung nach.



> Welche Angler sind denn nicht organisiert? ... Leute
> - die eh kaum angeln gehen
> - die zu faul sind Arbeitsstunden zu leisten und sich ihren Dreck lieber von Vereinsmitgliedern wegtragen lassen
> - die sich nicht für die Vereinsmeierei und organisierter Anglerkultur begeistern können


 
Jetzt pass mal auf :r Ich habe vo 3 Jahren meinen Schein gemacht und habe für Lehrgang, Prüfung, Angelschein und Erstausrüstung soviel bezahlt, das eine Aufnahmegebühr von 100 - 200€, exkl. 20€ Jahresbeitrag, exkl. 80€ Angelberechtigung einfach nicht mehr drinn waren. Wenn ich es doch bezahlt hätte wären wahrscheinlich noch Scheidungskosten dazu gekommen. Das nächste, ich gehe arbeiten und nicht Mo.-Fr. 08:00 Uhr - 16:00 Uhr sondern 4-6 mal von Mo. - So. in der Zeit zwischen 00:00 Uhr und 24:00 Uhr und das zwischen 7 und 16 Stunden/d. Dh. ich habe, selbst wenn ich wollte, nur wenig Zeit mich aktiv in einen Verein einbringen zu können. Mittlerweile bin ich in einem Verein wo es mir auch sehr gefällt und wo ich keinen Schufaeintrag riskieren muss um aufgenommen zu werden. Allerdings konnte ich noch bei keinem Arbeitseinsatz teilnehmen weil ich an Finanzierungsmaßnahmen für meine Familie und mein Hobby teilnehmen musste. Ich bezahle halt dann einen dementsprechend höheren Beitrag.

Ich hab es allerdings lange nicht verstanden warum man nahezu gezwungen wird in einen Verein einzutreten, sofern man regelmäßig angeln gehen möchte. Ist halt doof wenn man nach einem langen Arbeitstag (nur mal so, ich gehe gern auf Arbeit) noch ne runde angeln will und 21:00 Uhr hat der Laden schon zu und man kann nicht seine zwei Tageskarten kaufen die man theor. braucht wenn man bis 01:00 Uhr bleiben möchte|kopfkrat

Man sollte sich auch überlegen, um nochmal zum Fussball zurück zu kommen. Was nutzt einem Fussballverein mehr: Ein Spieler der für den Verein lebt und gerne aufsteigen möchte oder ein Spieler der nur im Verein ist um ein wenig auf dessen Platz spielen zu dürfen ihm aber das Endergebniss des Punktspiels egal ist#c


Ich bin übrigens in einem DAV angeschlossenen Verein im Osten und wenn ich manches lese, denke ich, ist das auch gut so!

Mfg Micha

PS: Ich wollte erst den ganzen Thread durchlesen und dann sehen ob ich was schreib aber leider bin ich nur bis Seite 16 gekommen. Sorry


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil ist es so, dass der VDSF das Arbeitswerkzeug der Landesverbände ist und deren Gemeinschaftsbeschlüsse und -wünsche auf Bundesebene umzusetzen hat.




Ah ja, soweit die Theorie.

Die einseitige und kalten Entmachtung der VdSF Abgeordneten der 12er Kommission durch Herrn Mohnert ging dann auf den Wunsch der Landesverbände zurück ??


Aber Du argumentierst hier wenigstens nochmal, wie es wenige andere pro VdSFler auch tun. Gut so.

Seltam finde ich Beiträge die nicht in der Sache argumentieren, sondern lediglich zu Ziel haben, die Diskussion hier als Stimmungsmache abzutun.

Wenn man mal ganz genau hinschaut, Argumente pro VdSF ( gleich wie sie gewertete werden mögen, kann man fast an den Fingern einer Hand abzählen. 

Woran es wohl liegen mag ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Maui schrieb:


> Jetzt pass mal auf :r Ich habe vo 3 Jahren meinen Schein gemacht und habe für Lehrgang, Prüfung, Angelschein und Erstausrüstung soviel bezahlt, das eine Aufnahmegebühr von 100 - 200€, exkl. 20€ Jahresbeitrag, exkl. 80€ Angelberechtigung einfach nicht mehr drinn waren. Wenn ich es doch bezahlt hätte wären wahrscheinlich noch Scheidungskosten dazu gekommen.



Ung genau damit hast Du lt. Herrn Mohnert das Recht verwirkt, dass Deine Interessen wahrgenommen werden. 

Das meinte ich in einem vorigen posting mit sozial - unsozial.


----------



## Maui (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das meinte ich in einem vorigen posting mit sozial - unsozial.


 
Das habe ich auch so verstanden, ich bin aber nicht soweit gekommen das zu lesen


----------



## Fischer am Inn (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Hi



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die einseitige und kalten Entmachtung der VdSF Abgeordneten der 12er Kommission durch Herrn Mohnert ging dann auf den Wunsch der Landesverbände zurück ??
> 
> 
> ?


 
Herr Mohnert ist Präsident des Verbandes weil es dem Wunsch der Mehrheit der Landesverbände entspricht.

Das mag zwar dem einen oder anderen nicht gefallen aber Mehrheit ist Mehrheit. Übrigens ist die Verbandszugehörigkeit keine Pflicht. Jeder Landesverband kann aus dem VDSF austreten.

Haben die DAV-Granden auch noch die Mehrheit ihres Verbandes hinter sich?
Und selbst wenn jetzt die DAV-Spitze ohne Unterstützung der Basis der Fusion zustimmt. Nach Abwahl der DAV-Spitze können auch nach Fusion die (DAV-) Landesverbände wieder austreten wenn es eine neue diesbezügliche Mehrheit gibt. Spätestens dann ist die Nagelprobe angesagt, ob wirklich ( wie hier im Forum vermutet) die DAV-Basis gegen die Fusion ist. Irgendwann müssen sich die DAV-Leute der Wiederwahl ja stellen. Es liegt in den Händen der DAV-Mitglieder selbst.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Übrigens ist die Verbandszugehörigkeit keine Pflicht. Jeder Landesverband kann aus dem VDSF austreten.


Erst plädierst Du für mehr Aktivität in Verbänden, dann sprichst Du davon, dass man ja austreten kann
;-)))



> Haben die DAV-Granden auch noch die Mehrheit ihres Verbandes hinter sich?
> *Und selbst wenn jetzt die DAV-Spitze ohne Unterstützung der Basis der Fusion zustimmt*.


Dann mit Sicherheit nicht mehr!

Dann würden Sie einer Fusion aber auch nicht zustimmen, oder sie hätten mich angelogen.

Wir werden im "Ernstfalle" auch darüber berichten, sei Dir sicher..

Davon ab würde es mich freuen, wen Du zu meiner Antwort auf Dein Posting Sellung beziehen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3100208&postcount=179



Hier nochmal der Link zu den Antworten beider Präsidenten direkt nacheinander, in Wortlaut und Form so veröffentlicht wie zugesendet bekommen:
_____________________________________________
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237


----------



## Maui (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> ob wirklich ( wie hier im Forum vermutet) die DAV-Basis gegen die Fusion ist.


 
Ich habe es nicht so verstanden, es kommt halt auf die Bedingungen an ?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

So isses.

Das gilt aber auch für die VdSF-Verbände!!

JEDER vernünftig denkende Mensch sollte für eine Fusion sein, wenn diese eine anglerfreundliche, nach vorne gerichtete Politik als Grundlage hat.

Ob diese Grundlage für beide Verbände geschaffen werden kann, daran arbeiten die ja gerade.

Sowenig wie der VdSF einer Fusion zustimmen würde, wenn nach Meinung der Mehrheit dort diese Grundlagen nicht zustimmungsfähig für VdSF-Leute wäre, sowenig wird das beim DAV passieren, wenn deren Leute meinen, das passt nicht

Und um diese Grundlagen deutlich zu machen - auch und gerade verbandsübergreifend (da bei uns ja alle vertreten sind), daher sind wir ja froh um diese Diskussion.





Hier nochmal der Link zu den Antworten beider Präsidenten direkt nacheinander, in Wortlaut und Form so veröffentlicht wie zugesendet bekommen:
_____________________________________________
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237


----------



## Carras (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .........Grundlage für beide Verbände ............


 
Da habe ich irgendwie noch Bildungslücken, wenn man das so nennen will.

Ein wesentlicher Teil einer solchen Grundlage bildet ja auch das leidige C&R Thema.

Hier haben ja VDSF und DAV eher unterschiedliche Standpunkte.

Ich frage mich hier, wie sie z.B. dieses Thema unter einen Hut bekommen werden?

Denn der DAV betont ja immer wieder, daß er eine selektive Entnahme befürwortet und von dieser Ansicht auch bei einer Fusion nicht abrücken möchte.

Geht da der VDSF wirklich mit?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Man wird sehen, wer sich nachher an das hält, was er vorher gesagt hat...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Hallo Thomas




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab würde es mich freuen, wen Du zu meiner Antwort auf Dein Posting Sellung beziehen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3100208&postcount=179


 
Vorab: Ich werde jetzt ganz bewusst keine c+r-Debatte führen. 

Der VDSF hat sich mit Themen zu befassen die bundeseinheitlichen Charakter haben, soweit ihn die Landesverbände damit beauftragen. 

Die Realität ist, dass in den kritischen Bereichen, vor allem in Fragen des Naturschutzes, die Durchschlagskraft nicht ausreichend ist. Ich kann nicht beurteilen wie erfolgreich der DAV in diesem Bereich agiert. Fest steht jedenfalls, dass die Naturschutzverbände weit mehr Einfluss auf die Politik haben als die Angler. Daraus folgt für mich nicht, dass die beiden Verbände sich zusammenschließen müssen. Ein dauernd nörgelnder und quertreibender DAV im neuen Gesamtverband würde nur die Durchsetzungskraft schwächen. Dann lieber getrennt und 2-fach (unterschiedlich) stark Interessenspolitik vertreten.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Danke! 
Das sind mal Argumente und klare Ansichten!!

Auch wenn wir beide da sicherlich einen gewissen inhaltlichen Dissens haben.



> Der VDSF hat sich mit Themen zu befassen die bundeseinheitlichen Charakter haben, soweit ihn die Landesverbände damit beauftragen.


Du beschreibst hier (richtig) die momentane Situation.

Mein Anliegen ist eben aber genau die Änderung dieser Situation, um mit einem starken (oder auch gerne zwei) Bundesverband solche Dinge zukünftig eben genau besser gegen Schützer/Rechtler durchsetzen zu können.



> Die Realität ist, dass in den kritischen Bereichen, vor allem in Fragen des Naturschutzes, die Durchschlagskraft nicht ausreichend ist.


Du meinst (wenn ich das richtig verstehe), der VdSF soll weiterhin aus Angst vor den Schützern lieber im "stillen" Politik für die Angler betreiben, um nicht "auf die Schnauze zu fallen"??

Ich meine dagegen, man sollte da offensiv, öffentlich und transparent vorgehen, denn sonst wird sich in meinen Augen an der Situation nichts ändern.

Aber wir werden ja sehen, wie sich das entwicken wird.

Denn immerhin hat sich trotz der angeblich so schwachen Verbände ja schon einiges geändert, was laut VdSF nie möglich sein hätte dürfen.

Man denke da nur an prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg.

Da kann man dazu stehen wie man will.

*ABER:*
Da hat der VdSF immer jahrelang vor sich hergetragen, man MUSS aus bundesrechtlichen Gründen eine Prüfung machen wegen des Tierschutzgesetzes (von wegen Sachkundenachweis und so...).

Und siehe da, auf einmal gibt es rechtskräftige Gesetzgebung in Übereinstimmung mit dem Tierschutzgesetz, abgestimmt sogar mit dem Nabu in Brandenburg, das diese Ansicht des VdSF einfach in der Praxis komplett widerlegt.

Von daher bin ich bei weitem nicht so pessimistisch wie Du, was die Durchsetzungsmöglichkeiten angeht - man muss es nur wirklich wollen...



___________________________________________________________________________
Hier nochmal der Link zu den Antworten beider Präsidenten direkt nacheinander, in Wortlaut und Form so veröffentlicht wie zugesendet bekommen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237


----------



## Zoddl (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Obwohl mich das Thema hier brennend interessiert und auch interessieren sollte, hatte ich ursprünglich vor, mich nicht an dieser Diskussion zu beteiligen. Denn:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal ganz genau hinschaut, Argumente pro VdSF ( gleich wie sie gewertete werden mögen, kann man fast an den Fingern einer Hand abzählen.


Ich bin im gleichen VDSF - Landesverband wie auch BigMan organisiert und bin mit deren Arbeit soweit zufrieden! Aber... es gibt in Thüringen noch zwei weitere DAV - Verbände. Leider verhalten diese zwei, warum auch immer, wie kleine trotzige Kinder! Wieso? Keine Ahnung! Neid, Missgunst? 
Das hier vielzitierte Setzkescherverbot vom "VDSF" war auch hier in Thüringen häufig im Gespräch. Eine Unterschriften - Sammelaktion, angeregt von VDSF Vereinen und unterstützt von "unserem" Landesverband, wurde seitens der DAV - Verbände vollkommen ignoriert. Weder wurden Briefe beantwortet, noch eine Unterschrift abgegeben. Selbst ein befreundeter DAV - Verein (ja, gibt sowas) hat den von unserem Vereinschefe verzapften Brief zwecks Unterschriften mit der Bitte, zum Thema keine Stellung beziehen zu müssen, ergebnislos zurückgeschickt.
Soviel zum Thema...
... wenn du möchtest, kannst du jetzt einen Finger dazuzählen. Aber nur wenn du möchtest!




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber Du argumentierst hier *wenigstens* *nochmal*, wie es wenige andere pro VdSFler auch tun. Gut so.


Bitte??? Darum möchte ich mich hier nicht an der Diskussion beteiligen!
Wartet ihr jetzt hier wie Wachunde und freut euch, wenn jemand nochmal aufzuckt? Kommt zumindest so rüber!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal ganz genau hinschaut, Argumente pro VdSF ( gleich wie sie  gewertete werden mögen, kann man fast an den Fingern einer Hand  abzählen.
> 
> *Woran es wohl liegen mag ?*


Frag ich mich auch? 
Im DAV - Verband und entsprechenden Vereinen gibts nur gute Sachen:
Bestreben das Setzkescherverbot zu kippen, kein Nachtangelverbot, jede Menge Gewässer für wenich Geld, Entnahmegebote existieren nirgends. Höchstens an ein "paaaaar" Ausnahmegewässern, aber die fallen in der Masse überhaupt nicht auf und ist auch garnichtschlimmweildassichdasallesändert....|bla:
Kenne ich aber auch von meinem VDSF!


Wie reagiert eigentlich der DAV auf das Verbot vom lebenden Köderfisch? Hat ja der VDSF verbockt...
Wie vereinbart sich der DAV mit dem "Wettfischen"? Hat ja der VDSF verbockt...
Wie vereinbart sich der DAV mit dem Setzkescherverbot? Hat ja der VDSF verbockt...

Wieso hat sich eigentlich der DAV nicht dafür eingesetzt, das für seine Mitglieder der verzapfte Bockmist des VDSF nicht gilt? Und warum ist er *jetzt* der Meinung, dass alles wieder kippen zu können? Ist da nicht auch ein bisschen Gelaber dabei??


Das Antwortschreiben vom VDSF ist gelinde gesagt nicht gerade nett formuliert worden. Das der VDSF bzw. dessen Führungselite über die Köpfe seiner Mitglieder bestimmt, steht da allerdings nicht! Auch wenn das im Wortlaut hier oft behauptet wurde. 
Wenn man das möchte... kann man das reininterpretieren. Dazu muss man aber auch einige Zeilen übersprungen haben... ihr wisst genau welche Stelle ich dabei meine!
Ansonsten hatte er wohl keinen Bock zu antworten... vielleicht hat man ihn ja zu häufig gereizt???|kopfkrat

Die Antwort des DAV geht dagegen "runter wie Öl". Netter Mensch, netter Brief, nette Formulierung. Echt??? Reicht das?
Das Kippen vom Setzkescherverbot wird indirekt abhängig vom Beweis des Schmerz-/Leidempfinden von Fischen abhängig gemacht. Kann man natürlich dann auch prima behaupten, wenn sich da in absehbarer Zeit hinsichtlich dessen nix neues ergibt.
Zum Thema "Wettfischen" hat er sich ja auch geäussert...

Was sagt ER denn zum Thema lebender Köderfisch?? 



Anhand der beiden Antwortschreiben, würde ich mich für keinen Verband entscheiden wollen. Der eine ist angep**t und der andere labert wie jeder aufstrebende Politiker.
Tut mir leid, ist aber meine Meinung und mein Eindruck!

Grüzze


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Das Antwortschreiben vom VDSF ist gelinde gesagt nicht gerade nett formuliert worden.


Vollkommen wurscht!!
Immerhin eine Antwort mit klaren Aussagen!

Und schon seit Jahren! haben wir immer wieder versucht, mit dem VdSF in Kontakt zu kommen und verschiedenste Möglichkeiten angeboten.

Ausser dem lobenswerten schleswig-holsteinischen Landesverband:
Komplette Kommunikationsverweigerung!

Und das war lange, bevor "der Stress" hier losging!!



> Ich bin im gleichen VDSF - Landesverband wie auch BigMan organisiert und bin mit deren Arbeit soweit zufrieden! Aber... es gibt in Thüringen noch zwei weitere DAV - Verbände.


Siehste, genau deswegen plädiere ich immer für starke Bundesverbände, die eine angelpolitische Richtung vorgeben.

Das macht eigentlich heute schon sowohl der VdSF wie auch der DAV im Bund.

Nur komplett unterschiedlich und die Landesverbände halten sich nur dran, wenns ihnen in den Kram passt.

Beim VdSF gelten bis heute die alten Definitionen aus den 90er Jahren, die mit den Tierschützern damals ausgemacht wurden..

Beim DAV ist alles was Du ansprichst (Setzkescher, Wettfischen etc.) eigentlich entsprechend anglerfreundlich verfasst und auch mit entsprechenden Gutachten etc. belegt.

Da ist es dann umso ärgerlicher, wenn Landesverbände sich nicht dran halten (ich gehe davon aus, dass das stimmt was Du da über eure Situation schreibst).

Und genau deswegen brauchts eben stärkere Bundesverbände!



> Wie reagiert eigentlich der DAV auf das Verbot vom lebenden Köderfisch? Hat ja der VDSF verbockt


Da wird aber weder der eine noch der andere was machen können, weil da auf jeden Fall das Tierschutzgesetz mit *länger andauernden *oder *wiederholten *Leiden, Schmerzen oder Schäden greifen wird..

Im Gegensatz zu Wettangeln, Setzkescher, Rückwurfverbot etc..



> Anhand der beiden Antwortschreiben, würde ich mich für keinen Verband entscheiden wollen.


Deswegen wäre doch ein neuer, starker, mit eindeutigen Positionen ne klasse Sache, oder?

;-))

Vielleicht kriegen sies ja noch hin..




Hier nochmal der Link zu den Antworten beider Präsidenten direkt nacheinander, in Wortlaut und Form so veröffentlicht wie zugesendet bekommen:
_____________________________________________
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237


----------



## Zoddl (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim DAV ist alles was Du ansprichst (Setzkescher, Wettfischen etc.) entsprechend anglerfreundlich verfasst und auch mit entsprechenden Gutachten etc. belegt.


Das liest sich im Antwortschreiben aber wohl anders: 



> _Entscheidend ist immer der Grund des „Gemeinschaftsfischens“!  Nahrungserwerb und Hegemaßnahmen sind solche „vernünftigen Gründe“. Ist  ein vernünftiger Grund vorhanden, schadet der zusätzliche „Sportgeist“  in diesem Zusammenhang jedenfalls nicht.
> An einem vernünftigen Grund mangelt es jedoch, wenn das  Gemeinschaftsfischen ausschließlich Wettkampfcharakter als Selbstzweck  hat!
> *Deswegen wird dies bei derzeit gültiger Rechtslage auch beim DAV nicht stattfinden.
> * _


Bei der Thematik "Wettfischen" ist der Begriff "Gemeinschaftsfischen" nur was für kleine Mädchen! Klären tut der nix!
Führe ich ein Gemeinschaftsfischen durch, sollte ich also auch im DAV einen deftigen Grund zur Hand haben, der nichts mit Wettkampf zu tun hat. Und diesen Grund, sollten dann auch alle Teilnehmer kennen. Nicht das sich da im Ernstfall mal wer verquatscht!
Und damit isses genauso anglerfreundlich gestaltet, wie im VDSF. Oder dürfen im VDSF nicht mehrere Angler gleichteitig an einem Gewässer sitzen und "gemeinsam angeln"??

Genauso beim Setzkescher:


> _Warum sollten an geeigneten Stellen vernünftig angebrachte ausreichend qualitative und große Setzkescher verboten sein?
> __Aktuelle wissenschaftliche Ergebnisse *gehen von nicht vorhandenem  Schmerz- und Leidempfinden bei Fischen aus*. Die korrekte Anwendung  entsprechender Setzkescher hat sich in der Praxis bewährt und fügt den Fischen keinen Schaden zu. _


Sie gehen davon aus, bewiesen ist aber nichts! Es gibt ja auch noch andere wissenschaftliche Arbeiten... von diesen Teddybär - Ärzten. 
Und was soll der Satz überhaupt im Zusammenhang mit Setzkeschern? Schaden/Leid/Schmerz fügt so ein Setzkescher doch nicht zu... ist wie ein Aquarium, nur statt Glas isses nen Netz. Und ist auch nicht enger wie beim Schlachtviehtransport.
Ist das vielleicht nur als Punkt gedacht, um später behaupten zu können, dass es wegen dem Tierschutzgesetz (da kommts ja her) nicht mit dem Setzkescher geklappt hat??

Und was sind geeignete Stellen?
(ich weiss es selber welche Stellen, aber der Satz gefällt mir noch nicht ganz...)




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen wäre doch ein neuer, starker, mit eindeutigen Positionen ne klasse Sache, oder?


Aber eine bescheidene Auswahl, das hab ich gemeint. Entweder wird eine Labertasche "Chef" oder jemand, der nicht gern "spricht". Der DAV kündigt an, seine Standpunkte bei einer Fusion durchzusetzen bzw, dies zu versuchen (auch Übernahme genannt). Mir sind aber wie gesagt, die Formulierungen hier eindeutig zu schwammig.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Obwohl mich das Thema hier brennend interessiert und auch interessieren sollte, hatte ich ursprünglich vor, mich nicht an dieser Diskussion zu beteiligen. Denn:
> 
> Ich bin im gleichen VDSF - Landesverband wie auch BigMan organisiert und bin mit deren Arbeit soweit zufrieden! Aber...



Bedenke bitte, dass es hier in erster Linie um den Bundesverband geht, nicht um die Landesverbände. Dass es bei den VdSF-Landesverbänden sehr gute Arbeit gibt, zeigt SH sehr schön auf. Die mühens sich ja grade ab, die VdSF Sünden der Vergangenheit wenigstens etwas zu revidieren. Es ist auch ganz sicher nicht alles Jubeltraum beim DAV, aber die Grundeinstellung ist (noch) eine völlig andere als die des VdSF.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Ich will jetzt garnicht darauf eingehen wer hier m.M.n. Recht hat oder nicht, aber die Art und Weise wie hier von einigen "Moderatoren" (Laut Wikipedia "Im Internet unterstützen Moderatoren Teilnehmer in Webforen,  um Streit zu schlichten und unerwünschte oder unpassende, verletzende, gesetzwidrige Beiträge zu löschen, zu verschieben oder zu sperren") gezielt Politik gemacht wird finde ich sehr bedenklich. 

Moderatoren sollen eine eigene Meinung haben und diese hier auch vertreten, keine Frage.

Aber hier wird ein Medium als Machtmittel benutzt, und jeder der nicht einer Meinung mit den Moderatoren ist als Depp oder Querulant hingestellt. Immer mehr habe ich das Gefühl das es hier um das Austragen privater Fehden geht, und nicht um den vorgeschobenen "Kampf für den unorganisierten Angler". Sorry, aber das ist für mein Empfinden beschämend. #d


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt garnicht darauf eingehen wer hier m.M.n. Recht hat oder nicht, aber die Art und Weise wie hier von einigen "Moderatoren" (Laut Wikipedia "Im Internet unterstützen Moderatoren Teilnehmer in Webforen,  um Streit zu schlichten und unerwünschte oder unpassende, verletzende, gesetzwidrige Beiträge zu löschen, zu verschieben oder zu sperren") gezielt Politik gemacht wird finde ich sehr bedenklich.
> 
> Moderatoren sollen eine eigene Meinung haben und diese hier auch vertreten, keine Frage.
> 
> Aber hier wird ein Medium als Machtmittel benutzt, und jeder der nicht einer Meinung mit den Moderatoren ist als Depp oder Querulant hingestellt. Immer mehr habe ich das Gefühl das es hier um das Austragen privater Fehden geht, und nicht um den vorgeschobenen "Kampf für den unorganisierten Angler". Sorry, aber das ist für mein Empfinden beschämend. #d



Und welchen Beitrag hast Du zur Sache einzubringen ??


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und welchen Beitrag hast Du zur Sache einzubringen ??




Sorry, aber genau sowas habe ich erwartet...

Schön wenn das Handeln einzelner so leicht vorherzusagen ist. In Deinem  Realität kann der VdSF machen was er will, es ist immer falsch. Der DAV  macht hingegen alles richtig. Beispiele von Membern die es in Ihrem  Bereich oder eben Landesverband anders erlebt haben sind entweder falsch oder fallen unter den  Teppich. In Schwarz-Weiß kann das Leben so schön einfach sein...


----------



## Zoddl (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

@Schleien-Stefan
Ruhig Blut, ruhig Blut! Ich vertrete hier auch meine Meinung, behalte meine Meinung definitiv bei und bin kein Mod.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber genau sowas habe ich erwartet...
> 
> Schön wenn das Handeln einzelner so leicht vorherzusagen ist. In Deinem  Realität kann der VdSF machen was er will, es ist immer falsch. Der DAV  macht hingegen alles richtig. Beispiele von Membern die es in Ihrem  Bereich oder eben Landesverband anders erlebt haben sind entweder falsch oder fallen unter den  Teppich. In Schwarz-Weiß kann das Leben so schön einfach sein...




Stefan, was Du hier praktizierst ist genau das, was Du uns vorwirfst. Pure Stimmungsmache.

Ich habe mehr als einmal geschrieben, dass es VdSF Landesverbände gibt, die hervorragnede Arbeit leisten. Ich habe ebenso mehrfach geschrieben, dass es hier um die Bundesverbände geht, nicht um die Landesverbände.

Und ich habe immer noch keine einziges Beispiel bekommen, wo der VdSF Bundesverband etwas positives hervorgebracht hat.

Statt dessen bewirbt er hartnäckig auf seiner HP das Angeln rein zum Zwecke der Nahrungsbeschaffung und stellt das Zurücksetzen von Fischen quasi als Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz dar.

Ich weiß nicht, wieso Du eine solche Ausrichtng gut finden kannst. Ich kenne Dich ja nun auch schon ein wenig aus dem Boardleben und weiß, dass Du eben nicht dafür bekannt bist, jeden Fisch zu entnehmen. 

Wo bitte ist Dein Problem ??

Besteht es darin, dass ich mitdiskutiere und meine Meinung ohne starke Argumente nicht ändere ??


----------



## Zoddl (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Schön wenn das Handeln einzelner so leicht vorherzusagen ist. *In Deinem  Realität kann der VdSF machen was er will, es ist immer falsch. Der DAV  macht hingegen alles richtig.* Beispiele von Membern die es in Ihrem  Bereich oder eben Landesverband anders erlebt haben sind entweder falsch oder fallen unter den  Teppich. In Schwarz-Weiß kann das Leben so schön einfach sein...



Los, ich helf dir mal 

Zitat von Thomas aus dem 1. Beitrag:


> *Ein *gemeinsamer, starker *Verband*, *der die Interessen der Angler* in Deutschland, in Europa sowie den *Bundesländern *vertritt - *Welcher Angler träumt nicht davon*??
> 
> Wenn sich zwei Verbände zusammenschliessen wollen, gibt es neben den  normalen Kämpfen um Pfründe und Funktionen aber natürlich auch teilweise  (angel)politische Ansichten, die auf Grund der Geschichte der Verbände  nicht zwangsläufig deckungsgleich sein müssen.
> 
> ...


Das fett gedruckte reicht für den Zusammenhang. Weiter gehts mit einer Antwort vom DAV:



> *2.5.    Die Abschaffung "gesetzlicher Rückwurfverbote" wie in Bayern  und das Anstreben vernünftiger und rechtssicherer Möglichkeiten, Fische,  welche nicht sinnvoll verwertet werden können, auch rechtlich sicher  zurücksetzen zu können?*
> 
> _Auch an dieser Stelle ein Verweis an die oben genannte Broschüre von  Jendrusch und Niehaus. *Basierend auf der aktuellen Rechtsprechung  vertritt der DAV schon lange die Auffassung, dass wir angeln gehen, um  Fische zu fangen und zu verwerten, wir uns jedoch weiterhin das Recht  vorbehalten, Fische auch zurückzusetzen! *
> 
> ...


Zitat von Thomas zum Entnahmegebot des bayrischen VDSF Landesverbandes, hier nachzulesen: www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3099324&postcount=2242


> *Ich weiss auch nicht, wie sowas das Ansehen der Angler in der  Öffentlichkeit in irgendeiner Art und Weise verbessern sollte, wenn sie  quasi per Gesetz zu "willenlosen Totschlägern"  im Auftrage der  Gewässerbewirtschafter gemacht werden sollen..*


Es ging inhaltlich darum, dass Thomas das Entnahmegebot in Bayern als weiteren "schädlichen Schritt" seitens des bayrischen VDSF bezeichnet hat und das so nicht akzeptiert. (Kannst du dem so zustimmen? Sonst muss ich wirklich nochmal suchen...)
Diese Entnahmegebot besagt laut einem weiteren AB - User, dass die Vereine das Entnahmegebot für die jeweiligen Fischarten aufheben können. Mit anderen Worten, jeder Verein bestimmt den Fisch, für den das Entnahmegebot gelten soll. 

Frage 1: (weiß ich wirklich nicht, wird aber unterschiedlich sein. Antwort mit nachlesbarem Beweis)
Wieviele Instanzen muss ein Verein durchlaufen, um ein Entnahmegebot für Hecht (nur für Hecht, nicht für Wels, Grundeln oder Aquarienfische antworten) für ein spezifisches Gewässer zu erwirken?

Frage 2:
Wenn der Landesverband ein generelles Entnahmegebot für ganz Bayern erwirken kann/hat, da absehbar einige Vereine solch ein Entnahmegebot beantragen und ein Verein Arten einfach durch Aufzählung (oder Markierung auf einer kompletten Liste - is mir Wurschd) schonen kann... hat dann der Verband für oder gegen die Interessen seiner Mitglieder gehandelt, die sich (warum auch immer) hechtfreie Salmonidengewässer wünschen?

Frage 3:
Vorwort:
Wenn denn dann der DAV dieses Entnahmegebot für alle Angler abgeschafft hat, was mal wieder so aber nicht ausdrücklich in der Antwort steht ("nicht gut finden" bedeutet nicht "abschaffen/kippen"!!), bitte ich euch, z.B. Veit und TommiEngel auf Anglerreien nach Bayern zu schicken!
Mit folgendem Auftrag:
Soviele Hechte, Welse und Döbel wie nur möglich aus bayrischen (reinen) Salmonidengewässern fangen und dokumentieren. Im Anschluss sollen dann diese Ergebnisse auf einer Versammlung von Vertretern aus den ansässigen Vereinen vorgestellt werden Da beide ja bekennende Releasern sind...

die Frage:
Wie ist eurer Meinung nach die Resonanz auf diese Erkenntnisse seitens der Vertreter auf die beiden? Beifall? Unmut? Körperliche Nettigkeit?

Frage 4:
Wieviele User würden hier "durchdrehen" und das erste Mal(?) statt C&R den Kochtopf verlangen, wenn diese Ergebnisse in den entsprechenden regionalen Threads gepostet würden?



Auf den ersten Blick wirkt ein Entnahmegebot absonderlich. Würde mir auch nicht gefallen! 
Aber auch ein Landesverband ist nur ein Interessenvertreter von Vereinen die aus Mitgliedern bestehen! Wenn dieser etwas erwirkt, wird das schon einen Grund haben.

Als DAV dann aber anzukündigen, dieses Verbot zu kippen, hiesse eben eine kompromisslose(!!!) Politik gegen die Interessen einiger Angler. Und was meint ihr, warum da steht "finde ich nicht gut"????

Das mal nur am Rande...
Sollte ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler haben (kann sein, gebe ich ehrlich zu), macht mich darauf aufmerksam. |supergri
Weicht aber nicht den Fragen aus... ihr wisst woraufg ich hinaus wollte!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich nehme den Inhalt des Posts wieder zurück... hab das von mir verlinkte Posting mal bis zum Schluss gelesen. Finde ich jetzt selber peinlich...


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Es ging inhaltlich darum, dass Thomas das Entnahmegebot in Bayern als weiteren "schädlichen Schritt" seitens des bayrischen VDSF bezeichnet hat und das so nicht akzeptiert. (Kannst du dem so zustimmen? Sonst muss ich wirklich nochmal suchen...)
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich alle postings von Thomas gelesen habe. Ich kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern gelesen zu haben, dass der Bayr. Landesverband diesen Schritt initiiert hat. Das kann sein, weiß ich baer nicht. Die Entnahmepflicht ( es ist kein Gebot, sondern eine Vorschrift) ist in der AVFIG Bayern verankert und die wird nicht vom VdSF erstellt.
> Die Frage ist, ob der VdSF Landesverband diese Vorschrift unterstützt oder dagegen arbeiten wird.
> ...



Ein Denkfehler ist möglich. Wie gesagt, ist die bayr. Entnahmepflicht per Gesetz bindend für alle Fischarten. Ausgenommen diejenigen, für die der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte eine Ausnahme festlegt.

Passt aber im Grunde mehr ins C&R Thema. 

Hier geht es um den Bundesverband und die Fusion. Nicht um Landesverbände und C&R.


----------



## snofla (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

wenn es zu einer Fusion kommen sollte ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal was früher in dem oder dem Verband passiert ist,viel wichtiger ist es in meinen Augen das ab dann (Fusion) saubere Arbeit geleistet wird, und zwar mit dem Ergebniss womit wir Angler was anfangen können......#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> viel wichtiger ist es in meinen Augen das ab dann (Fusion) saubere Arbeit geleistet wird, und zwar mit dem Ergebniss womit wir Angler was anfangen können......


Ganz genau!!!

Deswegen ja unsere Fragen, um zu erfahren in welche Richtung dann ein gemeinsamer Verband nach der Fusion gehen willl!




_______________________________________________________________
Hier nochmal der Link zu den Antworten beider Präsidenten direkt nacheinander, in Wortlaut und Form so veröffentlicht wie zugesendet bekommen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Nochmal Thomas, meine Frage bezog sich auf deine sehr kernig formulierte Aussage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aus Sicht eines Brandenburger DAVlers kann ich mal folgendes dazu beitragen: in Brb muss man, um legal angeln zu dürfen, nicht zwingend Mitglied im DAV sein. Seit einigen Jahren muss dazu nicht einmal mehr der Bundesfischereischein vorhanden sein (dürfte ja hinlänglich bekannt sein).

Ich habe aber jederzeit die Möglichkeit, mir eine Tages- oder Wochenkarte vom DAV zu kaufen. Diese berechtigt mich dann auch als nichtorganisierter Angler sämtliche DAV-Gewässer zu beangeln.

Und dabei genieße ich die selben Rechte (mit ganz ganz wenigen Ausnahmen), wie sie mein im DAV organisierter Mitangler auch genießt.

Daraus ergibt sich für mich persönlich sehrwohl eine Interessenvertretung der nichtorganisierten Angler seitens des DAV. Schließlich macht der DAV im Grunde keinen Unterschied zwischen organisiertem Mitglied und "Gelegenheitsangler mit Tageskarte".


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

@ wolkenkrieger:
Das ist ja aber Landesverbandspolitik:
Gut wenn das so gemacht wird.

Hat ja aber mit dem Bundesverband oder der Fusion nichts zu tun..

"Bundesverbandspolitisch" bleibt dann die Frage, ob auch Wünsche/Anregungen nichtorgansierter  Angler bei der Abwägung angelpolitischer Forderungen in den Bundesverbänden (oder dem zukünftig einzigen Bundesverband) mit einbezogen werden sollen oder eben nicht.

Die Frage wurde von beiden Präsidenten für ihren jeweiligen Verband beantwortet - genauso nachvollziehbar wie auch klar gegensätzlich.

Daher bleibt jetzt die Frage zu klären, wie das im zukünftig gemeinsamen Verband laufen soll.

Und das ist in meinen Augen schon eine Grundsatzfrage, weswegen wir dran sind, da nochmal entsprechende (Nach)Fragen zur Klarstellung an die Präsidenten zu formulieren..






_______________________________________________________________
Hier nochmal der Link zu den Antworten beider Präsidenten direkt nacheinander, in Wortlaut und Form so veröffentlicht wie zugesendet bekommen:


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Daraus ergibt sich für mich persönlich sehrwohl eine Interessenvertretung der nichtorganisierten Angler seitens des DAV. Schließlich macht der DAV im Grunde keinen Unterschied zwischen organisiertem Mitglied und "Gelegenheitsangler mit Tageskarte".



Das ist ein sehr schönes Beispiel.#6


Leider wird " Interessenvertretung " hier oft gleichgesetzt mit einer Mandatsübernahme. Doch darum geht es im Grunde nicht, sondern vielmehr um das Bewusstsein und die Rücksicht, dass Beschlüsse, Regeln und Aktionen immer auch Auswirkungen auf die nicht organisierten Angler haben.
Und in dieser Hinsicht macht der DAV einen um Längen besseren Job.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ganz genau!!!
> 
> Deswegen ja unsere Fragen, um zu erfahren in welche Richtung dann ein gemeinsamer Verband nach der Fusion gehen willl!
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Thomas,

das ist doch nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Wie soll denn das gehen? Da müsste ja jetzt festgelegt werden, welche Fragen zukünftig gestellt – oder genauer gesagt – wie zu künftige Fragen verbindlich mehrheitlich entschieden werden. Es ist doch völlig klar, dass das nicht geht.

Es wird ein Gemeinschaftsgremium mit Delegierten geben und dort wird es Mehrheitsentscheidungen geben. Wie man es auch drehen mag: der VDSF wird dort die Mehrheit haben.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



			
				Fischer am Inn schrieb:
			
		

> Da müsste ja jetzt festgelegt werden, welche Fragen zukünftig gestellt – oder genauer gesagt – wie zu künftige Fragen verbindlich mehrheitlich entschieden werden. Es ist doch völlig klar, dass das nicht geht.


Es geht ja nicht (nur) konkrete Fragen.

Sondern ob man aber überhaupt daran denkt, wie oben genannt "auch Wünsche/Anregungen nichtorgansierter Angler" mit in Entscheidungen einzubeziehen, das ist aber eine grundsätzliche Frage.

Wobei da auch für die Angler konkrete Fragen nicht unwichtig sind (angelpolitisches Verhalten zum Rückwurfverbot, zum Setzkescher, ezum Wettangeln, zum Nachtangelverbot etc.):
Wie will sich da ein Bundesverband positionieren und will er solche Fragen in den Landesverbänden vorantreiben oder nicht?

Das ist für jeden Funktionär wichtig zu wissen, der nachher zu entscheiden hat, ob fusioniert wird oder nicht.

Und für jeden Angler, um zu wissen, was da auf einen zukommt.

Daher braucht es dazu klare Antworten, egal wie sie ausfallen:
*Damit aber jeder weiss, was auf uns zukommt.*


Und dann evtl. auch über seinen Verein in den Verbänden Druck zu machen, wenn ihm die Richtung nicht passt.

Das geht aber eben erst dann, wenn man die Richtung kennt, die ein zukünftiger Verband wirklich einschlagen will....

Und es kann ja wohl niemand dafür oder dagegen sein, wenn diese Informationen nicht klar dargelegt sind - weer Funktionär noch Angler...


Ich habe dazu meine bekannte persönliche Meinung.

Du Deine, die nicht unbedingt deckungsgleich mit meiner ist (auch nie sein muss!!!)..

Aber auch für uns beide ist doch gerade deswegen auch mehr als wichtig zu wissen, was da kommen soll....




			
				Fischer am Inn schrieb:
			
		

> Wie man es auch drehen mag: der VDSF wird dort die Mehrheit haben


Das zum Beispiel kann man durch entsprechende Quoren bei wichtigen oder grundsätzlichen Entscheidungen einfach verhindern, indem z. B. eine Mehrheit für einen Beschlus so hoch gelegt wird, das auch zumindest in Teil der dann ehemaligen DAV-Leute zustimmen müsste (aber das ist organisatorischer Kram, den die wohl auch erst alle noch durchkauen müssen, daher will ich da noch gar nicht näher drauf eingehen)......



_______________________________________________________________
Hier nochmal der Link zu den Antworten beider Präsidenten direkt nacheinander, in Wortlaut und Form so veröffentlicht wie zugesendet bekommen:


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ wolkenkrieger:
> Das ist ja aber Landesverbandspolitik



Selbstverständlich ist das erstmal Sache des LAVB gewesen. Meines Wissens nach, hatte aber der Bundes-DAV keinerlei Bauchschmerzen mit dieser Entscheidung.

Ganz im Gegenteil ... wie ich einigen Verlautbarungen von DAVlern aus anderen Bundesländern entenehmen kann, macht dieses brandeburger Modell auch dort Schule und trifft dort auf offene Ohren und Interesse.

Sicherlich gilt es dann entsprechend mit den jeweils geltenden Landesgesetzen Konformität anzustreben (ich weis nicht, inwieweit sich das die einzelne Gesetzgebung von der "unsrigen" brandeburgischen unterscheidet).

Aber es ist für mich ein ganz klares Zeichen für: als Angler wird der bezeichnet, der angelnd am Wasser steht / sitzt / liegt / what ever. Und dabei spielt es absolut keine Rolle, ob er einen Mitgliedsausweis des DAV in der Tasche hat oder einfach nur im Angelladen seines Vertrauens eine Tageskarte erworben hat.

Ich bin zu DDR-Zeiten in den DAV eingetreten und mit der Wende wegen Ermangelung von Zeit (und zugegebener Maßen auch Interesse *Schande*) wieder ausgetreten. Vor einigen Jahren hat mich das Fieber wieder gepackt und ich bin lange Zeit so ein "Tagesschein-Angler" gewesen. Ich habe einige Male in der Fritz-Zubeil-Strasse in Potsdam beim LAVB angerufen und mich um Verordnungsdinge erkundigt. Man hat mich nie nach einer Mitgliedsnummer oder änlichem befragt, sondern mir jederzeit sachgerechte und deutlich ausführliche Antworten gegeben. Und auch selbst dann, wenn ich mich nach einem Gewässer erkundigt habe, das ich beangeln wollte und nichts darüber wusste.

Ich hatte auch als Tageskartenangler niemals das Gefühl, Angler zweiter Klasse zu sein. Warum auch? 

Und wie wenig länderspezifisch dieses Globaldenken ist, habe ich erfahren, als ich einen berliner Freund mit an ein brandenburger Gewässer nehmen wollte. Angerufen beim LAVB in Potsdam, kurz nachgefragt, ob das ok geht und eine knackige Antwort bekommen: Petri Heil und viel Erfolg beim Angeln. :m Und der gute hat auch nur den 12-Euro-Schein und 'ne Tageskarte im Gepäck gehabt.

Wenn ich aber lese, dass aus Sichr des VDSF-Präsis der nichtorganisierte Angler quasi keinen Stellenwert bei der Entscheidungsfindung genießt ... da tun sich Abgründe auf. DAS nämlich würde ich persönlich als Angler zweiter Klasse empfinden.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobei da auch für die Angler konkrete Fragen nicht unwichtig sind (angelpolitisches Verhalten zum Rückwurfverbot, zum Setzkescher, ezum Wettangeln, zum Nachtangelverbot etc.):
> Wie will sich da ein Bundesverband positionieren und will er solche Fragen in den Landesverbänden vorantreiben oder nicht?
> 
> Das ist für jeden Funktionär wichtig zu wissen, der nachher zu entscheiden hat, ob fusioniert wird oder nicht.
> ...


 

Hi,

Du kommst von dem Gedanken nicht los, dass der VDSF oder der neue Gesamtverband befugt und in der Lage ist von „Oben“ her Leitlinien des Angelns festzulegen. Für mich ist diese obrigkeitliche Sicht ein Horror. Gott sei Dank ist es aber tatsächlich nicht so.

Vergiss ein mögliches Vetorecht des DAV oder anderer Gruppierungen. Es kommt alleine darauf an, dass es gelingt, dass an Sachthemen orientiert diskutiert und abgestimmt wird. Wenn dort nur „Kraftmeierei“ und Abstimmung allein unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Machtdemonstration und Demütigung satt findet, dann ist die Sache gestorben. 

Es läuft alleine auf die Frage hinaus, ob man glaubt, dass es fair zu geht oder nicht. Alles andere ist Augenwischerei und taktisches Geplänkel. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Du kommst von dem Gedanken nicht los, dass der VDSF oder der neue Gesamtverband befugt und in der Lage ist von „Oben“ her Leitlinien des Angelns festzulegen



Der neue Gesamtverband wird aber derjenige sein, der gegen dem Gesetzgeber auftritt, wenn es gilt, anglerische Interesse darzulegen und nötigenfalls auch durchzusetzen.

Und da spielt es meiner Meinung nach eine gehörige Rolle, ob der Gesamtverband im Sinne der Anglerschaft agiert oder im Sinne von politisch mainstreamtauglichen Erwägungen.

Denn dieses Gesamtauftreten wird dann auf die länderspezifischen anglerischen Verordnungen durchschlagen.

Insofern hat der Gesamtverband sehrwohl die sekundäre Möglichkeit, landesspezifisch Einfluß zu nehmen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Du kommst von dem Gedanken nicht los, dass der VDSF oder der neue Gesamtverband befugt und in der Lage ist von „Oben“ her Leitlinien des Angelns festzulegen. Für mich ist diese obrigkeitliche Sicht ein Horror. Gott sei Dank ist es aber tatsächlich nicht so.
> 
> ...




Ein Bundesverband hat durchaus Einfluss auf die Gesetzgebung. Wenn auch nicht direkt, so kann ( und soll ) er seinen Status dahingehend auch nutzen. 
In Falle des VdSF war dieser auch Treiber der ganzen Verbote in den 90ern. Ein Bundesverband kann und soll also durchaus etwas bewegen, nur eben nicht in Richtung Einschränkungen und Überreglementierung.

Mit Deinem letzten Absatz hast Du natürlich vollkommen Recht. Jedoch muss man bedenken, dass eine Fusioneine Einbahnstraße ist. Sich wieder zu trennen, wenn´s nicht funktioniert dürfte unsagbar schwer bis unmöglich sein.
Von daher kann man sich doch nur für die Partei entscheiden, bei der die Bedenken am geringsten sind.


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Ralle...
Ich versuch es mal nett auszudrücken...

Du hast in der Vergangenheit schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem VDSF gemacht, wissen wir alle denn Du sagst es nur allzugerne frei heraus.

Du wirfst dem VDSF vor immernoch in dieser Vergangenheit zu leben...

Mein lieber Ralle, DU lebst ebenso in dieser Vergangenheit und hast keinerlei Interesse daran auch nur einen Millimeter nachzugeben obwohl Du an anderer Stelle Kompromisse einforderst, bist Du hierbei absolut kompromißlos.

Ralle, es gibt im Leben NICHTS ohne Kompromisse, Du verrennst Dich in Deinen Ansichten, läßt nichts als DEINE Sicht der Dinge gelten, bist selbst sowas von polemisch, wirfst dies aber anderen vor die nur mal versuchen Dir den Spiegel vorzuhalten...

Du beharrst auf Dein Recht auch als Moderator eine eigenen Meinung zu haben, vergißt dabei aber völlig Deine Außenwirkung.
Ja, die hast Du als Moderator!
Für einen Außenstehenden bist Du das Anglerboard!!

Wäre ich Peter Mohnert und würde hier mitlesen, meine Antwort wäre auch relativ "eisig" ausgefallen...

Der VDSF könnte machen was er wollte, für Dich wäre es falsch...

Du liest Mohnerts Brief nur bis zur Hälfte und kloppst ihn dann in die Tonne mit derben Worten.

Mein lieber Ralle, Du bist eigentlich ein echt netter Kerl und beim Biere könnte man zusammen bestimmt ne Menge Spaß haben, aber was Du hier und im HH Thread alles vom Stapel läßt ist gelinde gesagt unter Deiner Würde.
Komm mal wieder runter.

Du verrennst Dich total und akzeptierst "keine weiteren Götter neben dem AB"

Ich bin wirklich enttäuscht, menschlich enttäuscht...

Mach doch einfach mal das, was Du anderen als Moderator ab und an empfiehlst:

Rechner ausschalten, tief durchatmen und dann etwas gemäßigter auftreten.


In diesem Sinne, einen schönen Tag #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Steffen, vielen Dank für Deine offenen Worte. 

Das mag ich, viel lieber als das gelegentliche hintenrum und da kann ich auch mit umgehen.

Ich will jetzt hier in diesem Thema nicht direkter darauf eingehen, weil es im Grunde nichts mit der Sache an sich zu tun hat. Aber ich werde Dir gerne per PN antworten und gestatte Dir ausdrücklich, diese auch weiterzuleiten und/oder anderen zu zeigen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

@@ Stefan und Steffen

ihr drückt das absolut richtig aus.

Ich habe dieses Empfinden auch und habe dies in verschiedenen Threads dezent, aktuell per PN an einen MOD höflich, aber durchaus  deutlich versucht, nahezubringen ... leider ohne Aussicht auf Änderung des Auftretens in der Art.
Ich bedauere dies wirklich sehr und es hat mich bewogen, wie ich es auch geschrieben habe, aus diesen einschlägigen Verbands-Diskussionen auszusteigen wie auch aus den Threads, die verbandsunabhängig im Thema waren, aber zunehmend von MODs zur Verbandsdiskussion benutzt wurden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Toni, ich weiß dass es nicht einfach ist, pro VdSF zu diskutieren. In so fern kann ich Deinen Entschluß, Dich aus Verbandsdiskussionen zuurückzuziehen, vollkommen verstehen. 

Es ist aber weder im Sinne der Diskussion, noch an Dir zu entscheiden, was ich wie, wo schreibe. 
Wenn Du in der Sache argumentativ mitdiskutieren möchtest, sehr gerne, würde mich freuen.
Wenn Du Probleme mit meinem Auftreten hast, gerne per PN oder alternativ, als offizielle Beschwerde an die Forenleitung.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Toni, ich weiß dass es nicht einfach ist, pro VdSF zu diskutieren. In so fern kann ich Deinen Entschluß, Dich aus Verbandsdiskussionen zuurückzuziehen, vollkommen verstehen.
> 
> Es ist aber weder im Sinne der Diskussion, noch an Dir zu entscheiden, was ich wie, wo schreibe.
> Wenn Du in der Sache argumentativ mitdiskutieren möchtest, sehr gerne, würde mich freuen.
> Wenn Du Probleme mit meinem Auftreten hast, gerne per PN oder alternativ, als offizielle Beschwerde an die Forenleitung.



Siehst du Ralf, du verstehst Stefan, Steffen und mich nicht!

Schon wieder diese Art, die ich - diplomatisch ausgedrückt -unglücklich finde!

Nebenbei noch:
Ich habe nicht pro VdSF contra DAV diskutiert, ich habe immer die in Bayern vorhandene Faktenlage soweit ich sie kenne, dargestellt! Ich bin kein Anwalt noch Vertreter noch Anhänger des VdSF.
Des Lesens mächtig, kann man ja durchaus meinen Entschluss meines Einstellens der Diskussion z.B. im C@R Thread nachlesen: Es ist die ewige Art der Diffamierung der anders Denkenden ... selbst wenn sie gar nicht anders denken, sondern nur in diese Schublade gesteckt werden ...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Hallo Toni,

warum denn aussteigen? Wo es doch gerade so richtig interessant wird. Natürlich hat die Diskussion vordergründig auch bizarre Dimensionen. Dafür treten aber die „Motive“ der einzelnen Protagonisten mehr und mehr zum Vorschein, was die Argumentationsstränge dann auch verständlicher macht und vielleicht sogar erklärt. Je mehr die tiefer liegenden Antriebsfedern  deutlich werden, um so heller treten die Argumente auf die Bühne und können eingeschätzt werden. 

Ist doch gut.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Magnumwerfer (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ralle...
> Ich versuch es mal nett auszudrücken...
> 
> Du hast in der Vergangenheit schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem VDSF gemacht, wissen wir alle denn Du sagst es nur allzugerne frei heraus.
> ...


 
Bezüglich des Fettgedruckten|bla: Wenn das so wäre, hätte ich das Forum schon lange verlassen.:g


----------



## Rheophilius (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Hallo,

es bleibt immer noch die Frage offen, in wie fern sich die Interessen nichtorganisierter und organisierter Angler signifikant unterscheiden? Ich kann mir eigentlich keinen Kausalzusammenhang erklären, welcher da unterschiedliche Interessen erzeugen könnte.

Unterschiedliche Interessen ergeben sich da eher aus den unterschiedlichen Stilrichtungen beim Angeln.


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Fettgedruckten|bla: Wenn das so wäre, hätte ich das Forum schon lange verlassen.:g



Mein lieber Magnumwerfer...
SO ein Ding rauszukloppen hat mit der Sache an sich überhaupt nix zu tun und ist menschlich etwas fragwürdig.

Zudem tut es nix zur Sache...

Auch wenn es hier teilweise um Ralle persönlich geht muß das nicht unbedingt sein oder?


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Steffen, vielen Dank für Deine offenen Worte.
> 
> Das mag ich, viel lieber als das gelegentliche hintenrum und da kann ich auch mit umgehen.
> 
> Ich will jetzt hier in diesem Thema nicht direkter darauf eingehen, weil es im Grunde nichts mit der Sache an sich zu tun hat. Aber ich werde Dir gerne per PN antworten und gestatte Dir ausdrücklich, diese auch weiterzuleiten und/oder anderen zu zeigen.



Moin Ralle,
PN gelesen und bereits geantwortet #h
Daß Du einer bist, der klare Worte braucht ist mir bewußt und ein kleiner Schuß vor den Bug schadet weder Dir noch mir


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Weil ja hier auch in der Antwort des VdSF-Präsidenten Bezug genommen wurde auf die Zahl der Angler, dazu ein Posting von mir aus einem anderen Thread, das aber hier auch erklärt, warum so unterschiedliche Zahlen kursieren (die aber alle vom jeweiligen Standpunkt aus betrachtet richtig sind):



> > Welche Zahl nutzt du als Argument?
> > Und warum nimmt der VDSF die andere?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Nachdem was man bisher von verschiedenen Seiten hört nach der Versammlung am 15. 10. des VDSF in Göttingen, wird eine Fusion der Bundesverbände wohl immer unwahrscheinlicher.

Das folgende sind bisher nicht verifizierte Aussagen von verschiedenen Leuten aus verschiedenen Landesverbänden, vielleicht weiss jemand mehr dazu:

Angeblich wurde seitens des VDSF-Präsidiums klar zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass jeglicher weitere Änderungswunsch an der neuen Satzung von DAV Seite zum sofortigen Abbruch führt und die Fusion dann als gescheitert erklärt wird.

Der bayerische Landesverband soll erklärt haben, wenn das Thema Wettfischen und Setzkeschernutzung von einem gemeinsamen Verbamnd weniger restritkiv gehandhabt werden sollten als jetzt im VDSF, dass er aus dem dann gemeinsamen Verband austreten würde.

Bisher soll die neue Satzung auch nicht allen Landesverbänden von VDSF und DAV vorliegen, was auch zu leichtem Unmut bei verschiedenen Landesverbänden beider Seiten geführt haben soll.

Wir werden versuchen da nähere Infos zu bekommen, inwieweit diese (bis jetzt "Gerüchte") "Infos" stimmen...



Unabhängig davon arbeiten wir weiter an unsere Nachfragen an beide Verbandspräsidenten, welche auf Grund der Antworten auf unsere ersten Fragen aufgekommen sind.

Diese gehen vermutlich noch diese Woche raus, wir werden die dann wieder entsprechend veröffentlichen, ebenso wie die Antworten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der bayerische Landesverband soll erklärt haben, wenn das Thema Wettfischen und Setzkeschernutzung von einem gemeinsamen Verbamnd weniger restritkiv gehandhabt werden sollten als jetzt im VDSF, dass er aus dem dann gemeinsamen Verband austreten würde.


Der bayr. Landesverband unterstützt doch bisher Setzkeschernutzung. Diese ist auch nach bayr. Gesetzt erlaubt.

Eine Kehrtwendung des bisher gesagten und unterstützten?

Werde der Sache mal nachgehen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Wie gesagt und hier nochmal betont:
Das sind Gerüchte, die nach der Versammlung über Landesverbände in Umlauf kamen.

Über jede Verifizierung wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

*Neue Fragen zur Fusion *​
Wir hatten die Präsidenten der beiden jetzt existierenden Anglerverbände, Herrn Mohnert vom VdSF und Herrn Markstein vom DAV, in einem offenen Brief darum gebeten, Fragen zu beantworten, die viele Angler beschäftigen, seit die Fusion im Raum steht.

Unsere Fragen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199943

Die Antworten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201237

Bei aller öffentlich bekundeten Gemeinsamkeit und dem Willen zur Fusion ergibt sich aus diesen Antworten aber eine neuer Fragenkomplex.

Ohne jede Wertung kann man bei durchlesen der Antworten feststellen, dass sich bei wirklich grundsätzlichen Fragen die Einstellungen der beiden Präsidenten fundamental widersprechen.

Im Sinne einer offenen, transparenten Begleitung der möglichen Fusion haben wir daher den Präsidenten die folgenden Fragen geschickt, um zu erfahren, welche der von den Präsidenten genannten Ansichten und welche Art der Politik für Angler da nach einer Fusion  mit einem gemeinsamen Verband nun real angestrebt werden wird.




> Sehr geehrter Herr Mohnert, sehr geehrter Herr Markstein,
> 
> wir bedanken uns für die Beantwortung unserer Fragen zur geplanten Fusion, welche die jeweiligen Positionen in den jetzigen Bundesverbänden eindrucksvoll und eindeutig klarmachen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Meines Wissens gibt es inzwischen einen gemeinsamen Satzungsentwurf - deswegen aber auch die Nachfrage, dass wir das bekommen, was der aktuelle Stand ist..


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



ivo schrieb:


> Hier hast du noch was: Satzung, Positionspapier.
> 
> Interessant sind m.M. die kleinen Nebensätze im Satzungsentwurf. Für mich liegt da die Gefahr bzw die unannehmbarkeit.



Interessante Lektüre. Die macht das Schreiben ja eigentlich unnötig. Gerade die übliche Paranoia, dass der VDSF keine Interessen von unorganisierten Anglern vertreten will, wird durch das Grundsatzpapier von DAV und VDSF wohl eindeutig widerlegt.


> Der [Vereinsname] wird sich im Sinne von Millionen organisierter und nicht organisierter
> Angler unüberhörbar überall dort einmischen und zu Wort melden,



Ein wichtiger Punkt, der mir bereits hier aufgefallen ist,


> *grundlegende Ablehnung des VDSF von hauptamtlichen Präsidiumsmitgliedern*


http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/vereinigung-des-vdsf-mit-dem-dav/

wird in üblicher Manier unterschlagen, da es ja nicht PRO DAV und CONTRA VDSF spricht.

Ich hoffe mal, dass Herr Mohnert sich nicht zu diesem Schreiben äußern wird. Schließlich wird er nicht wie Mitglieder des DAV-Präsidiums *bezahlt*, um auf irgendwelche Frust-Schreiben zu antworten, die den VDSF möglichst blöd darstellen wollen und dann auch noch im Anglerboard gezielt fehlinterpretiert werden.



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir würden uns freuen, wenn Sie uns diese Fragen beantworten könnten.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Thomas Finkbeiner



Wer ist denn "Wir" überhaupt? So langsam wird's albern mit der VDSF-Hetze.|abgelehn


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



			
				ivo schrieb:
			
		

> Dann weißt du mehr als ich bzw mehr als so mancher Landesverband.


Ich weiss es eben NICHT.
Deswegen fragen wir da ja nach..




			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Ein wichtiger Punkt, der mir bereits hier aufgefallen ist,
> 
> Zitat:
> grundlegende Ablehnung des VDSF von hauptamtlichen Präsidiumsmitgliedern
> ...


Micht interessiert eher wie die Saarländer darauf kommen - Genauso wie die immer noch von Ost- und Westverband sprechen, obwohl beide in allen Ländern verteten sind..

Denn dazu gibts hier schon das klare öffentliche Dementi seitens des DAV.

Ich gehs mal kurz suchen..




> Ich hoffe mal, dass Herr Mohnert sich nicht zu diesem Schreiben äußern wird. Schließlich wird er nicht wie Mitglieder des DAV-Präsidiums bezahlt, um auf irgendwelche Frust-Schreiben zu antworten, die den VDSF möglichst blöd darstellen wollen und dann auch noch im Anglerboard gezielt fehlinterpretiert werden.


Wieso blöd dastehen?

Das liegt ja, wenn überhaupt, an den Antworten und nicht an den Fragen..



> Wer ist denn "Wir" überhaupt? So langsam wird's albern mit der VDSF-Hetze.


Redaktion Anglerboard/Anglerpraxis


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Micht interessiert eher wie die Saarländer darauf kommen.


Nichts anderes steht in den Satztungspapieren, die Ivo verlinkt hat. Vielleicht solltest du die auch mal lesen. |rolleyes
9.) 8d
11.) 7
So kommen die Saaländer drauf!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens gibt es inzwischen einen gemeinsamen Satzungsentwurf - deswegen aber auch die Nachfrage, dass wir das bekommen, was der aktuelle Stand ist..


Was für ein Sinn macht das Schreiben, wenn du die Inhalte der angeblich existierenden gemeinsamen Satzung noch gar nicht kennst? Warte doch ab, wie diese Satzung aussieht. Da drin steht dann auch, welche Interessen wie vom gemeinsamen Verband vertreten werden und wie die Widersprüche der beiden Verbände geklärt wurden.
Die Leute sollen lieber an der Fusion arbeiten, anstatt ständig Mails von voreingenommenen Foren-Aristokraten zu beantworten.
Wenn die Satzung fertig ist, dann kann man darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Dementi zu den "hautpamtlichen" gefunden, Mail liegt dazu auch vor:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3070946&postcount=72



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns wurde von Forenmitgliedern nachgefragt, wegen Gerüchten die wohl nach dem Fischereitag in München über den DAV in Umlauf gesetzt wurden..
> 
> 1.:
> Der DAV hätte verlangt, dass es einen hauptberuflichen Präsidenten und 4 ebenfalls hauptberufliche Vizepräsidenten, mit Büro und Geschäftswagen, geben solle, um der Fusion zuzustimmen. Die jährlichen Kosten dafür würden sich auf 700.000 Euro belaufen.
> ...


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



ivo schrieb:


> Herr Mohnert erscheint mir mit unglaublicher Arroganz gegenüber dem DAV aufzutreten. Ausführungen würden hier jedoch zu weit führen. Und wer die Satzungsentwürfe genau liest und auf die Nebensätze achtet sieht m.e. das der angestrebte Verband zumindest für die alten DAVler nicht erstrebenswert sein kann. Ein Bsp, einerseits wird immer Behauptet, dass die Landesverbände völlig unabhängig sind. Wenn ich jedoch diesen Entwurf lese verstehe ich das so das der Verband sich sehr wohl in die Landesverbände einmischen will.
> 
> Das Positionspapier ist das Papier nicht Wert auf dem es steht. Der Verband müsste sich nicht daran halten. Es sei denn es konnte durchgesetzt werden das es eine Art GG für den Verband werden soll. Was ich aber nicht Glaube, der VDSF will das nicht. Warum wohl?|rolleyes



Man kann nur über das urteilen, was einem vorliegt. Und wenn ein Grundsatzpapier von VDSF und DAV vorliegt, dann hat das für mich auch so lange Relevanz, bis nach der erfolgten Fusion diese Grundsätze evtl. nicht realisiert werden.

Ich würde es sehr gut finden, wenn sich der gemeinsame Verband in die Landesverbände einmischen würde. Ansonsten können wir es auch mit der Fusion lassen, wenn dann jeder Landesverband eh sein eigenes Süppchen kocht.

Wartet doch erst einmal ab wie die gemeinsame Satzung aussieht und wie das 1. Jahr anläuft. Dann könnt ihr euch Seele vom Leib lästern. #6

Es ist nun mal leider ziemlich Deutsch, jeder Neuerung und Umstellung von vornherein madig zu reden. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> wie das 1. Jahr anläuft.


Dann ists schlicht zu spät...

Und wir reden nix madig, wir wollen nur wissen was auf die Angler zu kommt...

Ich bin ganz klar für einen gemeinsamen Verband - wüsste da aber gerne vorher, welche Richtung der verfolgen will..

Denn ich will keinen gemeinsamen Verband, der dann in die (in meinen Augen) falsche Richtung geht.

Und die jetzigen Verbände müssen ja wohl wissen, was sie wollen - also können sie das den Anglern auch sagen, wenn sie eine breite Zustimmung zur Fusion wollen....

Und deswegen fragen wir nach...


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dementi zu den "hautpamtlichen" gefunden, Mail liegt dazu auch vor:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3070946&postcount=72



;+ Soll das ein Scherz sein?
Widerlegt wurde lediglich:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 1.:
> Der DAV hätte verlangt, dass es einen hauptberuflichen Präsidenten und 4 ebenfalls hauptberufliche Vizepräsidenten, mit Büro und Geschäftswagen, geben solle, um der Fusion zuzustimmen. Die jährlichen Kosten dafür würden sich auf 700.000 Euro belaufen.
> 
> 2.:
> Der DAV würde vor einer finanziellen Pleite stehen und müsste deshalb fusionieren.



#c Hat doch nie jemand behauptet, dass der DAV vor der Pleite steht oder irgendwas von Geschäftswagen und 700 000 Euro???

Darum geht's. Ich kopiere es auch gerne mal, da das mit dem selbstständig finden offenbar nicht so klappt 


> 7. Präsidiumsmitglieder können Arbeitnehmer des Verbandes sein. Die Organe des Vereins
> (§§ 8, 11(1)) können ihre Tätigkeit gegen angemessene Vergütung ausüben. Bei Bedarf
> können Vereinsämter im Rahmen der haushaltsrechtlichen Möglichkeiten entgeltlich
> auf der Grundlage eines Dienstvertrages oder gegen Zahlung einer Aufwandsentschä-





> Der Hauptversammlung obliegt vor allem
> ...
> d) die Genehmigung des Haushaltsplanes, die Festsetzung des Jahresbeitrages sowie die Bestätigung für Fälle der Zahlung von Vergütungen an die gewählten Mitglieder des Präsidiums.


Und dagegen wehrt sich der VDSF laut Saarlandischem Landesverband und seiner vorgeschlagenen Satzung zur Fusion strikt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Hat doch nie jemand behauptet, dass der DAV vor der Pleite steht oder irgendwas von Geschäftswagen und 700 000 Euro???


Doch, die Gerüchte waren nach dem Fischereitag in München in verschiedenen Landesverbänden (beider Seiten) im Umlauf...

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Besser Arbeitnehmer mit genau festgelegten Bezahlungen und festgelegten Aufgaben, als Gemauschel mit Aufwandsentschädigungen nach Gusto und Kassenlage - aber das ist  auch mit Sicherheit nicht das Problem, an dem die Fusion scheitern wird (und das ist mir persönlich auch eh wurscht, wie die ihre Bezahlung regeln..)...

Da haben die vorher noch ganz andere Brocken aus dem Weg zu räumen, was umso schwieriger wird, seitdem der VDSF-Teil der 12er-Komission vom VDSF-Präsidium kaltgestellt wurde..

Und unterschiedlicher können da die Auffassungen kaum sein, wenn Herr Mohnert meint alles wäre ja soweit klar und keine gravierenden Änderungen zu erwarten, Herr Markstein im gleichen Schreiben (unterschrieben ja von beiden) dagegen meint, es stünde noch "alle wichtigen Dokumente wie der Satzungsentwurf" zur Diskussion...

Was umso bedauerlicher ist, da nach allen Angaben die 12er-Komission sehr gut und vertrauensvoll zusammen gearbeitet haben soll, auch auf persönlicher Ebene..

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=229&Itemid=240


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Also jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: Ein Verband X mit ca. 700 000 Mitgliedern fusioniert mit einem Verband Y mit ca. 150 000 Mitgliedern. Welche Verbands-Interessen haben wohl mehr Schwergewicht? Man kann aus guten Gründen Pro oder Contra Fusion sein .. allerdings Pro Fusion unter der Voraussetzung, dass sich der neue Verband alleine nach DAV-Interessen richtet, ist zurecht Utopie.
Wir ham der BRD ja auch nicht unseren Sozialismus aufgezwungen! (Gott sei Dank!). :q

Auch der bei vielen ungeliebte Herr Mohnert wird nicht für die Ewigkeit Präsident des gemeinsamen Verbands sein. Stellt euch vor: In einem Jahr tritt Herr Mohnert (Warum auch immer) zurück und ein neues Gesicht bringt frischen, anglerfreundlichen Wind in den Verband. Dann war die ganze Heulerei für'n Ar... .



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung:
> Besser Arbeitnehmer mit genau festgelegten Bezahlungen und festgelegten Aufgaben, als Gemauschel mit Aufwandsentschädigungen nach Gusto und Kassenlage - aber das ist  auch mit Sicherheit nicht das Problem, an dem die Fusion scheitern wird...



Ich weiß auch, wie deine persönliche Meinung ausgesehen hätte, wenn der VDSF hauptamtliche Präsidumsmitglieder gefordert hätte:



			
				www.anglerpraxis.de schrieb:
			
		

> *VDSF-Präsident will dem kleinen Angler ans Geld - anglerfreundlicher DAV für ehrenamtliche Arbeit!*



#h

Edit: Thomas9904 hätte "Präsident" wahrscheinlich korrekt geschrieben


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Auch der bei vielen ungeliebte Herr Mohnert wird nicht für die Ewigkeit Präsident des gemeinsamen Verbands sein.


Herr Mohnert wird wohl eher überhaupt nicht Präsident werden des gemeinsamen Verbandes werden. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass der DAV dem zustimmen würde, nachdem er im April 1990 schon mal Präsident des DAV werden wollte (damals war er noch im DAV) und schon damals nicht gewählt wurde..


Und das mit der Kohle ist mir echt wurscht - sollen die regeln, wie sie das für richtig halten.

Ich gebe Dir allerdings recht, dass eine solche Schlagzeile wie von Dir entworfen, möglich gewesen wäre (nobody`s perfect..)..
;-)))


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Herr Mohnert wird wohl eher überhaupt nicht Präsident werden des gemeinsamen Verbandes werden.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass der DAV dem zustimmen würde, nachdem er im April 1990 schon mal Präsident des DAV werden wollte (damals war er noch im DAV) und schon damals nicht gewählt wurde..



Wusste ich nocht gar nicht. Vor 20 Jahren schon abgelehnt? ^^
Na wäre es dann nicht eher interessant rauszubekommen, wer denn Präsident werden soll, bevor man sich auf den zugegebenermaßen auf Fotos nicht gerade sympathisch anmutenden Herr Mohnert einschießt?
Oder gibt's da schon Kandidaten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Wusste ich nocht gar nicht. Vor 20 Jahren schon abgelehnt?


Tja, ich denke, da wissen viele vieles noch nicht ;-))

Da ist ja auch einer der Gründe, warum ich nicht verstehe, dass die 12er-Komission vom VDSF abgesetzt wurde (naja, ich kanns mir denken, würde aber so was nicht öffentlich behaupten...)

Siehe dazu auch die Frage 4 aus unserem Brief, ich weiss schon, warum wir das explizit fragen.


> Stimmt folgende Information:
> Die gemeinsam entworfene neue Satzung und der Verschmelzungsvertrag, in dem auch das neue gemeinsame Präsidium mit zur Abstimmung gestellt wird, werden nach Beratungen in den jeweiligen Landesverbänden zeitgleich auf Versammlungen von beiden Bundesverbänden abgestimmt und bei Annahme ist dann die Fusion vollzogen?
> 
> Falls nein, wie soll die Fusion dann in der Praxis ablaufen


Das war so nämlich mal ausgemacht von der 12er-Komission, momentan scheint aber beim VDSF der Gedanke zu herrschen, dass nach der Satzungsänderung des VDSF der DAV einfach dem VDSF beitreten solle (mit bestehendem Präsidium)..

Obwohl ja laut DAV da auch noch "Diskussionsbedarf" wegen der Satzung besteht, ganz abgesehen vom eigentlich gemeinsam zu wählenden Präsidium..


Davon ab hat der DAV schon geantwortet:


> Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, Teil2, mit der Bitte um Antwort
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

PS: Siehe wegen der oben genannten Frage 4 auch hier das Statement von Friedrich Richter, Präsident des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V. und Mitglied der Verhandlungskommission ("12er-Kommission") des DAV:
http://www.anglerverband.com/images/stories/nachrichten/2010/36_2010/Fusion-Friedrich-Richter.pdf

Zitate daraus:


> Ich möchte die Ängste nehmen, egal ob das Zusammengehen durch Gründung eines neuen Verbandes oder durch Aufnahme erfolgt. Unter Anwendung des vorliegenden Verschmelzungsvertragsentwurfes ist das relativ egal, denn mit dem Verschmelzungsvertrag soll das neue gleichberechtigt zusammengesetzte Präsidium gewählt werden.
> 
> Außerdem wird die gemeinsam abgestimmte Fassung der Satzung verbindlich und es soll mit dem Vertrag auch das vorliegende Grundsatzpapier beschlossen werden. Da die Abstimmung zu den Verträgen getrennt in den beiden zu verschmelzenden Verbänden erfolgt, ist die größere Mitgliederzahl beim VDSF unerheblich.





> Zur inhaltlichen Gestaltung von Grundsatzpapier, Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag gibt es unsererseits noch Gesprächsbedarf, von Mitgliedern eingebrachte Vorschläge sind zu prüfen und gegebenenfalls in die Verhandlungen mit einzubringen.



Interessant vor allem der letzte Satz:
Die 12er-Komission gibts ja nicht mehr zum verhandeln.
Das geschäftsführende Präsidium des VDSF, dass das alles jetzt an sich gerissen hat, hat sich da wohl mit dem Bundes-DAV noch nicht in Verbindung gesetzt wegen der offenen Fragen..


----------



## F4M (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



ivo schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht nur Herr Mohnert. Er ist als Präsident natürlich die erste Figur. Es gibt Landesverbände die finden ihre Anglerfeindlichen Restriktionen auch noch gut. Und von denen soll ich mich dann vertreten lassen? Nein danke darauf kann ich verzichten.


 
*Und genau darum geht es letztendlich!*

Ich hätte mir sehr gewünscht daß es zu einer Fusion kommt. Schon alleine deswegen, daß der meiner Meinung nach in Sachen "Vetretung der Mitglieder" ( und damit meine ich uns Angler ) agierende DAV diesem nach Gutsherren Art geführte VdSF wieder zurück auf den Boden bringt. 

Nach allem was hier gelesen habe wird dies wohl leider nicht passieren.
Der Gutsherrenverband mit seinen mit eiserner Hand gegen die Interessen der eigenen Mitglieder geführten Partnerverbänden wird sich wohl nicht die heißgeliebten Pöstchen vom DAV aus der Hand nehmen lassen. 

Glaubt jemand im Ernst daß sich z.B. ein Herr W. Reuther Präsident des zum VdSF gehörigen VFG BW, und alleiniger Verursacher des gegen den Willen der zahlenden Verbandsmitglieder, und gegen die Empfehlung der eigenen Landesregierung beschlossenen Nachtangelverbotes in BW sich die Karten aus der Hand nehmen läßt?
Ich habe Herr Reuther schon live zu diesem Thema erlebt......ich will da auf Einzelheiten gar nicht näher eingehen.

Also, nach allem was ich hier zu diesem Thema gelesen habe sei froh @ ivo wenn es zu keiner Fusion mit dem VdSF kommt, denn wenn sich der VdSF in den vertretenden Mitgliederinteressen nicht grundsätzlich etwas ändert...und so sieht es nicht aus.... kann es eigendlich nach einer Fusion für Dich nur schlechter werden.

Ich begrüße auch deshalb diese Initiative des AB, um einfach mal im Vorfeld abzuklären welche Veränderungen tatsächlich nach einer evt. Fusion auf einen zukommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Ich begrüße auch deshalb diese Initiative des AB, um einfach mal im Vorfeld abzuklären welche Veränderungen tatsächlich nach einer evt. Fusion auf einen zukommen.


Der Redaktion, nicht "des AB"!!
Trotzdem danke (ist ja auch für alle wichtig..)..

Zum Thema Nachtangeln in B-W empfehle ich Dir mal folgenden Link:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519

Wenn auch vielleicht nicht der Verband, aber zumindest die SPD denkt da anglerfreundlich in B-W...


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Mir ist was ganz anderes unverständlich.

Da sind zwei Verbände, die eventuell fusionieren. Zwei Verbände, die schon seit Jahrzehnten die Geschicke der Angler vertreten.

So weit so gut.

Jetzt geben beide Verbände Absichtserklärungen und Statements ab, wie sie nach der Fusion die Ausrichtung und Arbeit des gemeinsamen Verbandes sehen. Das hat schon auch was mit Wahlkampf und Stimmenfang zu tun. Ist ja auch in Ordnung.

Aber.....
und da verstehe ich so manchen Angler nicht.

Was wiegt denn für eine persönliche Entscheidung pro oder contra Fusion schwerer ? Momentane Lippenbekenntnisse, oder das Wirken der jeweiligen Verbände in den letzten Dekaden, oder zumindest in der bisherigen Amtsperiode der jeweiligen Verbandsführung ? 

Warum soll man annehmen, dass eine jahrzehntelang verfolgte Strategie jetzt plötzlich im Licht einer möglichen Fusion vollkommen über Bord geworfen wird ? 

Was soll man von einem Funktionär halten, der über viele Jahre eine ganz bestimmte Politik verfolgt und durchgesetzt hat, und nun plötzlich einen Großteil davon einfach ignorieren will ? 

Wie stabil sind solche Willenserklärungen nach dem Vollzug einer Fusion ?

Und welche Instrumente haben die Angler, wenn nach erfolgter Fusion die schlimmsten Befürchtungen wahr werden ? 

Für mich gibt es nur eine Betrachtungsweise:

Beide Verbände haben über Jahrzehnte eine stringente Anglerpolitik ausgeübt. Es gibt für mich keinerlei Anzeichen, weshalb jetzt einer der Verbände plötzlich vom Saulus zum Paulus, oder umgekehrt, werden soll. 

Ergo mag ich den Verband lieber, dessen Politik der letzten Jahrzehnte anglerfreundlich und aufgeschlossen war und ist.

Die Taten der Vergangenheit sind die Meßlatte, nicht irgendwelche Statements im Schatten der Fusion. 

Drum hoffe ich inständig, dass die Fusion zwar stattfindet, aber nicht durch einen Akt des Verschmelzung, sondern durch die Entscheidung der Vereine, welcher Verband für sie der geeignetere ist. Und mit der entsprechenden Konsequenz, ggfs. durch Übertritt zum geeigneteren Verband auf natürlichem Wege den einen zur Bedeutungslosigkeit und den anderen zu einem starken Verband der Angler in Deutschland zu machen.


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Ralle
dem ist Nichts hinzu zu fügen. Ansonsten soll es bleiben, wie es ist.
Gruß A.


----------



## F4M (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ergo mag ich den Verband lieber, dessen Politik der letzten Jahrzehnte anglerfreundlich und aufgeschlossen war und ist.
> 
> Die Taten der Vergangenheit sind die Meßlatte, nicht irgendwelche Statements im Schatten der Fusion.


 
Tja, wenn man es sich aussuchen kann. Ich bin Zwangsmitglied bei einem Verband den ich mir leider nicht aussuchen kann. Ebenso kann ich mir nicht aussuchen welchem Verband sich mein Verein aussucht. Friß oder stirb ist deshalb die Devise. Ich bezahle also einen Verband mit dem ich nicht einverstanden bin, und von dem ich mich nicht vertreten fühle. Und kann nichts daran ändern solange ich an meinen nahen Gewässern angeln möchte.

Die angekündigte Fusion erweckte bei mir die Hoffnung daß sich endlich etwas ändert. Vielleicht durch interne Diskussionen der Verbände im Zuge der Fusion um endlich eine - im Interesse der Mitglieder - einheitliche Vorgehensweise auszuarbeiten, und dabei auch eine vernünftige Kompromißbereitschaft zu finden um das Beste beider Seiten festzulegen. Und um diese Politik dann im Interessen aller Mitglieder bundesweit gleich in einem einheitlichen Verband geschlossen zu vertreten. Dem DAV habe ich das zugetraut.

Deshalb auch mein Interesse am Stand der Dinge, vorab der Fusion. Ich dachte als VdSF Zwangsmitglied kann es nach der Fusion nur besser werden |supergri

War wohl etwas naiv von mir, ich habe da wohl die festgesetzten und kleinkarierten Strukturen des VdSF, der Partnerverbände bis hin zu Ihren unterstützenden Vereinen unterschätzt. Da gehts scheinbar nicht mehr um das Angeln an sich, sondern in Wirklichkeit um Machterhalt und um Durchsetzen seiner Politik um jeden Preis und ohne Kompromisse. Ab bestimmten Positionen scheinen die Entscheidungsträger ( Nachtangelverbot in BW und dessen irrwitzige Argumentation gegenüber dem Land BW ) überhaupt nicht mehr zu angeln. Die Verbandsziele, zumindest beim VFG BW, sind m.M. nach völlig dem eigendlichen Auftrag entglitten....wer weiß, vielleicht auch doch nicht denn der Verband vertritt ja auch die Teichwirte und Berufsfischer.... 

Mein Verein wird sich in jedem Fall nicht der Politik des VdSF bzw. VFG BW abwenden, da sind in vielen Jahren viel zu viel gewachsene Verbindungen im Spiel....leider.

Ich bin aber mal gespannt wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



F4M schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man es sich aussuchen kann. Ich bin Zwangsmitglied bei einem Verband den ich mir leider nicht aussuchen kann. Ebenso kann ich mir nicht aussuchen welchem Verband sich mein Verein aussucht.



Wenn Du mit dem Versuch, Deinen Verein zum Wechsel zum DAV zu bewegen, gescheitert bist, weil die Mehrheit der Vereinsmitglieder lieber beim VdSF bleiben, dann heißt es für Dich tatsächlich friß oder stirb. 

Hast Du denn den Versuch unternommen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Und falls Du das noch nicht versucht hast, da im Verein was zu ändern, dafür gibts ne Anleitung im Magazin. Sei es zum Wechsel oder dazu, über Deinen Verein Einfluss im Verband zu nehmen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html



			
				F4M schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Zwangsmitglied bei einem Verband den ich mir leider nicht aussuchen kann.


Das ist bei allen so.
Wäre der Verbandsbeitritt freiwillig für den einzelnen Angler, wären da mit Sicherheit nicht so um die 900.000 organisiert in beiden Verbänden, sondern vielleicht 10.000, wenn überhaupt...


----------



## Big Man (2. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Hallo Ivo ich möchte auf einige Aussagen von dir etwas sagen wie es aus meiner Sicht aussieht.
Leider habe ich den Eindruck und da könnte ich mich aber auch täuschen, das du nur nörgelst. Aber vielleicht hast ud auch Gründe die ich nicht kenne und ich habe mich einfach geirrt.


ivo schrieb:


> Ein Bsp, einerseits wird immer Behauptet, dass die Landesverbände völlig unabhängig sind. Wenn ich jedoch diesen Entwurf lese verstehe ich das so das der Verband sich sehr wohl in die Landesverbände einmischen will.



Ich fändes es gut wenn sich ein Bundesverband bei bestimmten, nicht allen, Entscheidungen auf Landesebene einmischt.
Beispiele wären Setzkescher, Nachtangeln und ganz speziell für Thüringen dann die Fusion von 3 Landesverbänden (2xDAVund 1xVDSF).
Denn bei uns ist, aus meiner Sicht, der TLAV der anglerfreundlichere Landesverband und von der Einstellung näher am DAV als am BundesVDSF.
Selbst bei einer Bundesfusion wird sich ohne Druck in Thüringen nichts ändern und das ist großer Mist. Bei uns sitzen ein paar dieser Holzköpfe und Machtgeier im anderen Landesverband.

Ich sehe aber auch, dass es auf Bundesebene genauso beim VDSF ist und ich habe meine Meinung zum Herrn Mohnert und seiner Art mit der 12er Kommision umzugehen.#q



ivo schrieb:


> Nur sehen die Mitglieder nicht ein warum wir uns das bieten lassen sollen. Anerkannter Naturschutzverband können wir auch ohne den VDSF werden.



Das Thema ist doch schon vom Tisch es gibt einen neuen Verband/Namen und der muss sich das neu verdienen wenn er denn will.



F4M schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man es sich aussuchen kann. Ich bin Zwangsmitglied bei einem Verband den ich mir leider nicht aussuchen kann. Ebenso kann ich mir nicht aussuchen welchem Verband sich mein Verein aussucht. Friß oder stirb ist deshalb die Devise. Ich bezahle also einen Verband mit dem ich nicht einverstanden bin, und von dem ich mich nicht vertreten fühle. Und kann nichts daran ändern solange ich an meinen nahen Gewässern angeln möchte.



Genau solche Fälle waren für mich immer nicht vorstellbar. 
Aber mitlerweile glaube ich, dass solche Vorstände leider zu langsem wegsterben als es nötig ist. Ich finde es sch... wenn Du keine Alternative hast und nicht genügend Mitstreiter die mit dir an einer Strippe ziehen.:c
Aber vielleicht findest du genug gleichgesinnte und Ihr könnt euren Vorstand Dampf machen.#6

So noch was von meinem Stand der Dinge.

Nach Aussagen von unserem Verband ist die Satzung und der Verschmelzungsvetrag fertig und muss nur noch abgestimmt werden.
Vielleicht kann man, wenn es so ist, diese "fertigen" Papiere mal haben.
Unser Verband war auch nicht von den Maßnahmen des Herrn Mohnert begeistert aber wohl die einzigsten die Interveniert haben (Die waren in der 12er Kommision vetreten).


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> Nach Aussagen von unserem Verband ist die Satzung und der Verschmelzungsvetrag fertig und muss nur noch abgestimmt werden.



Siehe dazu, weil das ja nicht zusammen passt:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Siehe wegen der oben genannten Frage 4 auch hier das Statement von Friedrich Richter, Präsident des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V. und Mitglied der Verhandlungskommission ("12er-Kommission") des DAV:
> http://www.anglerverband.com/images/stories/nachrichten/2010/36_2010/Fusion-Friedrich-Richter.pdf
> 
> Zitate daraus:
> ...


----------



## Jose (2. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



> ...
> 2. Zweck des Verbandes ist die Erhaltung, Pflege und Wiederherstellung
> einer für Mensch, Tier und Pflanzen lebensfähiger Natur, insbesondere gesunder
> Gewässer und der damit verbundenen Ökosysteme, zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit
> und damit auch für die Volksgesundheit.


das mit der *volksgesundheit* gefällt mir besonders gut.
erinnert irgendwie an alten zeiten... #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Was ich halt am wenigstens verstehe:
Da gibt es wie in Brandenburg z. B. eine recht anglerfreundliche Gesetzgebung.

Da müsste dann eigentlich JEDER Bundes- und Landesverband bestrebt sein, auch in seinem Bundesland solche anglerfreundlichen Gesetze zu bekommen (oder, wenns geht, noch bessere.)...

Die Realität kennt jeder:
Verband in Baden-Württemberg ist FÜR das Nachtangelverbot, genau wie der im Saarland, die bayerischen Verbände sind FÜR ein gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot und so weiter...

Wenn ich mir das Hickhack um die Fusion so mal unvoreingenommen anschaue, bezweifle ich inzwischen auch, dass wir von einem gemeinsamen Bundesverband etwas positives zu erwarten haben als Angler..

Nun ja, warten wirs mal ab, zumindest der DAV hat ja schon die Beantwortung unserer Fragen angekündigt....

Mal sehen ob da dann was substantielles oder was politisches kommt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

So, hab mich mal schlau gemacht zum Stand der geplanten gemeinsamen Satzung.

Die beiden vorgestellten Entwürfe sind (ja auch klar erkennbar) die Ausgangsprodukte der beiden Verbände mit den jeweiligen Änderungswünschen.

*Es gibt definitiv noch keinen gemeinsamen Entwurf.*

Dazu müssen jetzt eigentlich erstmal Gespräche und Verhandlungen stattfinden. 

Da die 12er-Komission vom VDSF aufgelöst wurde, muss das jetzt statt  dessen vom geschäftsführenden Präsidium des VDSF gemacht werden. 

Ob und wann das soweit sein wird, steht noch in den Sternen...

Aber zur Zeit gibt es eben keinen von beiden Seiten getragenen gemeinsamen Satzungsentwurf.

*Ebenso wurde der Verschmelzungsvertrag noch nicht abschliessend von beiden Seiten so für gut befunden.* 

Wichtig vor allem deswegen, weil da auch das neue Präsidium festgelegt werden soll.

Auch das muss erst noch weiter verhandelt werden.

Wie da dann der VDSF drauf kommt, dass es keine 12er-Komission mehr braucht, da alles schon weitgehend geregelt und fertig sei, kann man sich wohl nur damit erklären, dass hier seitens des VDSF-Präsidiums Dinge durchgesetzt werden sollen, welche auch im VDSF-Teil der 12er-Komission nicht mehrheitsfähig gewesen wären.

Da sieht es momentan schlicht so aus, als ob Peter Mohnert, der ja schon vor 20 Jahren DAV-Präsident werden wollte und nicht gewählt wurde (deswegen wechselte er dann ja zum VDSF), das jetzt versucht im eventuell zukünftigen gemeinsamen Verband zu werden.

Und da der DAV das nie mitmachen wird (sonst hätten sie ihn ja schon vor 20 Jahren gewählt), wird hier wohl versucht, da entweder die vernünftigen Leute im VDSF (wie die 12er-Komission) auszubooten, um vielleicht doch noch Präsident werden zu können, oder eben die Fusion scheitern zu lassen, um danach dem DAV die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben.

Das ist natürlich eine Spekulation, die aber nach den ganzen widersprüchlichen Veröffentlichungen seitens des VDSF, DAV und verschiedener Landesverbände sicher nicht unwahrscheinlich sein wird..

Auf den Seiten des VDSF-Bund (http://www.vdsf.de/media/mohnert2010.html ):


> Peter Mohnert: „Die Irritationen konnten beim Deutschen Fischereitag in München weitgehend ausgeräumt werden.“* Die Zeitschiene sieht vor, dass beide Verbände zum 1. Januar 2012 verschmelzen. *



Auf den Seiten des VDSF-Saar (http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/vereinigung-des-vdsf-mit-dem-dav/ ):


> Anlässlich der Verbandsausschußsitzung und der Jahreshauptversammlung des VDSF am 14. und 15.10.2010 konnte in Erfahrung gebracht werden, dass es keinen wesentlichen Fortschritt in den Vereingiungsbemühungen gegeben hat. *Insider gehen davon aus, dass es in absehbarer Zeit nicht zu einer Fusion der beiden Verbände VDSF und DAV kommt.  *



Von der Seite des DAV-Bund. Von Friedrich Richter, Präsident des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V. und Mitglied der Verhandlungskommission („12er-Kommission“) des DAV (http://www.anglerverband.com/images/stories/nachrichten/2010/36_2010/Fusion-Friedrich-Richter.pdf )


> Zur inhaltlichen Gestaltung von Grundsatzpapier, Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag gibt es *unsererseits noch Gesprächsbedarf, von Mitgliedern eingebrachte Vorschläge sind zu prüfen und gegebenenfalls in die Verhandlungen mit einzubringen*.


----------



## m-spec (8. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Was mich auch wundert bzw. dieses Wochenende "heiß" diskutiert wurde:

VDSF gibt knapp 700.000 Mitglieder an. Der DAV gibt über 300.000 an. Macht zusammen ne gute Million. In allen Papieren die wir bisher zu sehen bekommen haben wird eine Zahl von 850.00 - 900.000 angegeben. Wo sind die "fehlenden" Mitglieder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Soweit ich weiss hat der VDSF um die 650.000, der DAV um die 180.00 - würde ich aber auch nicht beschwören, da immer verschiedene Zahlen  rumgeistern..


----------



## locotus (9. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Dazu wäre es vielleicht auch interessant zu erfahren wieviele Angler Mitglied im VDSF und DAV sind, bzw. man hört und liest ja immer wieder, das einige in mehrenen Vereinen sind, vermute mal, dass das eher auf Vereine im VDSF zutrifft. Werden die dann doppelt gezählt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Ich vermute, dass die doppelt gezählt werden.

Siehe auch hier zu den "Zahlenspielen" der Verbände:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/zahlenspiele-vdsf-versus-anglerboard.html


----------



## RheinBarbe (9. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



m-spec schrieb:


> Was mich auch wundert bzw. dieses Wochenende "heiß" diskutiert wurde:
> 
> VDSF gibt knapp 700.000 Mitglieder an. Der DAV gibt über 300.000 an. Macht zusammen ne gute Million. In allen Papieren die wir bisher zu sehen bekommen haben wird eine Zahl von 850.00 - 900.000 angegeben. Wo sind die "fehlenden" Mitglieder?


Wahrscheinlich gibt der DAV vorsätzlich falsche Zahlen an um den VDSF arglistig zu täuschen!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Keine Ahnung, alles möglich.
Ich hab noch nirgends dazu wirklich relevante Zahlen gefunden..


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



locotus schrieb:


> Dazu wäre es vielleicht auch interessant zu erfahren wieviele Angler Mitglied im VDSF und DAV sind, bzw. man hört und liest ja immer wieder, das einige in mehrenen Vereinen sind, vermute mal, dass das eher auf Vereine im VDSF zutrifft. Werden die dann doppelt gezählt?




Zur Berechnung der Mitgliederzahl des Landesverbands Bayern hast PN.


----------



## Big Man (10. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*



locotus schrieb:


> Dazu wäre es vielleicht auch interessant zu erfahren wieviele Angler Mitglied im VDSF und DAV sind, bzw. man hört und liest ja immer wieder, das einige in mehrenen Vereinen sind, vermute mal, dass das eher auf Vereine im VDSF zutrifft. Werden die dann doppelt gezählt?



Ich kann nur bestätigen, dass im VDSF es üblich ist, Mitglieder die in 2 Vereinen sind diese auch 2 Mitgliedsausweise haben und damit mit Sicherheit doppelt gezählt werden.

Man soll nur der Statistik trauen die man selber gefälscht hat


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

Hi,

ich „oute“ mich mal: Ich bin in drei Angelvereinen. Zwei davon sind dem VDSF angeschlossen. Werde also doppelt gezählt. Und stellt Euch vor: Ich habe auch zwei Stimmen, denn ich darf in beiden Verein mit abstimmen. In welchem Verein muss meine Stimme annulliert werden, damit das statistisch alles korrekt und nicht doppelt gezählt wird? Probleme über Probleme. Da kann das ja nix werden mit einer guten Verbandsarbeit.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief an DAV und VdSF, mit der Bitte um Antwort*

An den Zahlen wird das eher weniger liegen ;-))


----------

